# Comics  > Image Comics >  OFFICIAL Top Cow Talent Hunt 2016 Discussion Thread

## CBR News

Hello!

This thread will serve as the Top Cow-sanctioned official discussion forum for all matters relating to Talent Hunt 2016. Feel free to discuss your submissions with your fellow participants, or ask questions of Top Cow President and COO Matt Hawkins -- who will stop by this thread periodically as time allows.

Full rules, submission agreement and sample scripts are available for download here.

Thanks, have fun, and good luck!

----------


## givesight

Can i still participate even if I have not entered in the past? I would like an equal opportunity. Also, do I need to provide pencil work? I would like to introduce a new work flow and use my 3d tools to enhance my 2d work. I will be providing work all the way to color. Thanks

----------


## SaraKpn

> Can i still participate even if I have not entered in the past? I would like an equal opportunity. Also, do I need to provide pencil work? I would like to introduce a new work flow and use my 3d tools to enhance my 2d work. I will be providing work all the way to color. Thanks


Hi, of course you can participate. Only 2 of 8 winners must be previous entrants. And yes, you can use any technique you want, though the info form says: finished pencils, pencil to color work, digital painting or pencil/ink/ink wash combo for black and white publication. Last time, lots of people including myself, submitted fully colored pages. As long as the storytelling and art quality are decent, you can use anything from pencils to painting and 3D  :Smile:  I mean, Stjepan used 3D in his work, so...

----------


## givesight

YES! thank you so much. Stjepan's work is out of this world and I would like to have a similar approach. I am geared up and ready to lay down some fire!

----------


## Lightningmax

The admonition to show not tell is one that is given many times to comicbook writers.  However, we have to understand that saying in context: Comicbooks are a visual medium, so showing is possible, but there are times that context is necessary.
As an example let’s use one of scripts for the contest:
PAGE  22
PANEL 3
Push in to the shelf behind Apollo IX. There is a framed photo of the Pisces constellation. (Pisces is associated with Cupid and Psyche in Roman mythology)

I have read plenty of mythology and I didn’t know this fun fact.  So someone in the story should have stated it.  I forgot the book at home, so I don’t recall, but an object of importance should be shown early and possibly referenced sometime through the story.  I don’t think it was shown until that panel.  So maybe Psyche says it to Eros or Apollo sometime during the story, then the item has context.

----------


## Shrike

> The admonition to show not tell is one that is given many times to comicbook writers.  However, we have to understand that saying in context: Comicbooks are a visual medium, so showing is possible, but there are times that context is necessary.
> As an example let’s use one of scripts for the contest:
> PAGE  22
> PANEL 3
> Push in to the shelf behind Apollo IX. There is a framed photo of the Pisces constellation. (Pisces is associated with Cupid and Psyche in Roman mythology)
> 
> I have read plenty of mythology and I didn’t know this fun fact.  So someone in the story should have stated it.  I forgot the book at home, so I don’t recall, but an object of importance should be shown early and possibly referenced sometime through the story.  I don’t think it was shown until that panel.  So maybe Psyche says it to Eros or Apollo sometime during the story, then the item has context.


I don't think that's an error. Remember that the purpose of a script is not to provide information to a reader, it's to give instructions to the artist. The extra information is there so that the artist knows it's important and doesn't leave it out. Some readers will pick up on it and it becomes a nice Easter egg, and most won't get the reference but it doesn't take anything away from the story at all. Having someone mention it on-panel feels to me like a distraction from what's going on and you only have 22 pages, there's no sense in wasting any of that space on trivia. But everyone has their own style preference, I suppose.

----------


## Lightningmax

> I don't think that's an error. Remember that the purpose of a script is not to provide information to a reader, it's to give instructions to the artist. The extra information is there so that the artist knows it's important and doesn't leave it out. Some readers will pick up on it and it becomes a nice Easter egg, and most won't get the reference but it doesn't take anything away from the story at all. Having someone mention it on-panel feels to me like a distraction from what's going on and you only have 22 pages, there's no sense in wasting any of that space on trivia. But everyone has their own style preference, I suppose.


It's an error, and here's why.  We can argue about style all day, but good storytelling trumps style every time.  It is not good storytelling to introduce  an item at the end of a story which wasn't shown previously.

----------


## Lightningmax

An Easter egg is an intentional inside joke, hidden message, or feature in an interactive work such as a computer program, video game or DVD menu screen.

It is not a vital piece of story information.

----------


## LucaM

> Hi, of course you can participate. Only 2 of 8 winners must be previous entrants. And yes, you can use any technique you want, though the info form says: finished pencils, pencil to color work, digital painting or pencil/ink/ink wash combo for black and white publication. Last time, lots of people including myself, submitted fully colored pages. As long as the storytelling and art quality are decent, you can use anything from pencils to painting and 3D  I mean, Stjepan used 3D in his work, so...


I'm a bit confused about this. The info says what you wrote, but at the end of that paragraph it says also: 

_"We will accept just pencils as a submission."_

Since it says "just pencils" and not "only pencils", i took it in the sense that it's fine to send just pencilled page, is it correct?  :EEK!:

----------


## Lightningmax

> I'm a bit confused about this. The info says what you wrote, but at the end of that paragraph it says also: 
> 
> _"We will accept just pencils as a submission."_
> 
> Since it says "just pencils" and not "only pencils", i took it in the sense that it's fine to send just pencilled page, is it correct?


Just pencils are acceptable -- if you ink most companies want to see both pencils and inks.

----------


## scarletart

Are we allowed to enter both the writers and the artists contest? I didn't see any mention in the rules that it was one or the other if a person wanted to submit for both.

----------


## REINDEER

Hi everyone
How much pages pencillers have to draw?

----------


## Lightningmax

> Are we allowed to enter both the writers and the artists contest? I didn't see any mention in the rules that it was one or the other if a person wanted to submit for both.


Yes, you can enter as both writer and artist.  One of the entries from last year that was a runner up (?) was a writer/artist.  You can illustrate your own story or write a story and illustrate the tryout scripts.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Hi everyone
> How much pages pencillers have to draw?


Eight pages minimum.

----------


## TheRichSmithRobot

As an artist can I submit work from each script or am I only allowed one entry?

----------


## Lightningmax

> As an artist can I submit work from each script or am I only allowed one entry?


You can enter as many times as you please.  Now it is advisable to do more than one script, because it is a showcase process -- there are a lot of design possibilities in each script.  My view of the scripts is that Apollo IX is more an emotional script; Artemis has mechanical designs: ship, city, room under construction; Artemis IX has weapon and cyborg designs; Poseidon IX has a monster design.  Each script has some good emotional moments,  character, architecture and future design opportunities.  To really push yourself you could attempt to complete one story per month.  You will grow by leaps and bounds with that effort.  The number of pages alone would improve you, in four months you would be able to time yourself in how many pages you can complete in a month, which is something important to learn.

----------


## TheRichSmithRobot

> You can enter as many times as you please.  Now it is advisable to do more than one script, because it is a showcase process -- there are a lot of design possibilities in each script.  My view of the scripts is that Apollo IX is more an emotional script; Artemis has mechanical designs: ship, city, room under construction; Artemis IX has weapon and cyborg designs; Poseidon IX has a monster design.  Each script has some good emotional moments,  character, architecture and future design opportunities.  To really push yourself you could attempt to complete one story per month.  You will grow by leaps and bounds with that effort.  The number of pages alone would improve you, in four months you would be able to time yourself in how many pages you can complete in a month, which is something important to learn.


Great to know! Thank you for the feed back. I appreciate it.

---Rich

----------


## MEKART

I plan on doing this year. I am leaning towards doing Artemis IX. So I am doing some sketching to get a feel for the character.20150918_175534.jpg

----------


## Lightningmax

The first stages of creating a comic book involves interpreting a script.  One of the stages of script interpretation is called thumbnails, this is where you make your mistakes.  Some pages will need to be redone repeatedly to find the focus. Focus  most important image on the page.  Thumbnails are small versions of the pages that are used to work on the composition of the pages.  Howard Porter did a version which had all pages on one 11 by 17 sheet.  His example is inked and includes spotted blacks  spotted blacks are the areas of black that are used to create depth.


My version of the thumbnails page includes a golden mean layout  this is an excellent tool for placing elements to move the readers eyes around the page.

----------


## SaraKpn

That's insane, Lightningmax! And awesome too. Jeez, I feel like such a newbie now (which I am, let's be honest). This time, I will make the thumbnails (I was an idiot last time XD). Have I mentioned I love this talent hunt? I always improve so much when participating. Like grinding in an RPG to finally beat that final boss  :Stick Out Tongue:  As long as you have fun, right? Because it shows in you pages and scripts.

----------


## mariomaundrell

1) "Just pencils are acceptable -- if you ink most companies want to see both pencils and inks." Do I have to send pencils AND inks or just inks are acceptable?

2) What is the best format to upload? .jpeg, .png, .pdf, .tiff...?

3) How much resolution per page is enough?

----------


## SaraKpn

> 1) "Just pencils are acceptable -- if you ink most companies want to see both pencils and inks." Do I have to send pencils AND inks or just inks are acceptable?
> 
> 2) What is the best format to upload? .jpeg, .png, .pdf, .tiff...?
> 
> 3) How much resolution per page is enough?


1) Finished pencils are accepted. You don't have to ink them. If you do inks only, you'll have to co-op with a penciller, the way I understand it. Since you have to create new pages for this talent hunt. If you do the pencils and inks, I'm not sure. Normally, you'd have to send both, but maybe the inked version alone will do if you work alone.

2) Best format is to put all pages into a PDF. That way your pages stick together and don't get lost.

3) Resolution must make sure the art remains of high quality, but all pages must fit in Top Cow's e-mail inbox of 20MB (I believe, correct me if I'm wrong)

----------


## mariomaundrell

> 1) Finished pencils are accepted. You don't have to ink them. If you do inks only, you'll have to co-op with a penciller, the way I understand it. Since you have to create new pages for this talent hunt. If you do the pencils and inks, I'm not sure. Normally, you'd have to send both, but maybe the inked version alone will do if you work alone.
> 
> 2) Best format is to put all pages into a PDF. That way your pages stick together and don't get lost.
> 
> 3) Resolution must make sure the art remains of high quality, but all pages must fit in Top Cow's e-mail inbox of 20MB (I believe, correct me if I'm wrong)


I do pencils, but I always finish my work with inks or watercolors (in this case, I would only use inks). Is it ok if I do two entries of the same script, but one beign the pencil and the other being the inked version?

And the maximum e-mail size is 10MB.

----------


## Lightningmax

> That's insane, Lightningmax! And awesome too. Jeez, I feel like such a newbie now (which I am, let's be honest). This time, I will make the thumbnails (I was an idiot last time XD). Have I mentioned I love this talent hunt? I always improve so much when participating. Like grinding in an RPG to finally beat that final boss  As long as you have fun, right? Because it shows in you pages and scripts.


Good. Nothing wrong with learning what you do not know.  Worse is to assume you know everything and refusing to learn.

----------


## Lightningmax

> 1) "Just pencils are acceptable -- if you ink most companies want to see both pencils and inks." Do I have to send pencils AND inks or just inks are acceptable?
> 
> 2) What is the best format to upload? .jpeg, .png, .pdf, .tiff...?
> 
> 3) How much resolution per page is enough?



1) Companies like to know the difference between your pencils and inks. Sean Gordon Murphy's pencils are loose and he does most his finishes in inking.  If you do good finished pencils, but your inks are weak a company wants to know, they could then get you an inker that improves your penciled pages.  To show your inking, show both pencils and inks on a project AND you inking another artist. 

2) With all the identifying information in a jpeg, I use those. You can save a jpeg such that it contains a ton of information when it is right clicked.  Nothing can ever be lost.

3) Most companies take pages saved at 72 dpi  10 inches by 6.75(?) -- , but basically comicbook size. I created an action in photoshop, that when I scan in a page at full size 11 by 17, it reduces it to 10 inches high and 72 dpi.  I scan and crop my pages so only the art shows, then use the action to reduce to company requested submission size.

----------


## Lightningmax

I draw my characters eight heads high.  It is a good human proportion that works best for me for total page design purposes.  This is not to say there are not exceptions, but for the sake of art I use these tools.  Using this tool a  six feet tall character is 72 inches high divided by eight heads a head is then 9 inches high.  The general height of chairs is eighteen inches which is then two heads.  Tables are generally 27 inches high, which is three heads -- exceptions not withstanding I can use these measurement to create a realistic room proportionate to my character.

Eight heads are used to draw the turnabout, front side and back views of character, this is the only way to know if your design works.




For example, this is a very rough drawing, but it shows the point and purpose.  if you create some funky shoulder pad outfit, then you have to imagine it from all sides.  Cool on front might be hard from side.

----------


## Bamflethal

I'll be submitting as a writer this year, first time. I've read the first five new issues online at Topcow for Cyber Force now which were awesome. I'll be grabbing tpbs for the first two rebirth volumes this week. I'm just wondering if the older volumes will matter for continuity or if the new Rebirth is a fresh start on these characters. 

Cheers!

----------


## mariomaundrell

> 1) Companies like to know the difference between your pencils and inks. Sean Gordon Murphy's pencils are loose and he does most his finishes in inking.  If you do good finished pencils, but your inks are weak a company wants to know, they could then get you an inker that improves your penciled pages.  To show your inking, show both pencils and inks on a project AND you inking another artist. 
> 
> 2) With all the identifying information in a jpeg, I use those. You can save a jpeg such that it contains a ton of information when it is right clicked.  Nothing can ever be lost.
> 
> 3) Most companies take pages saved at 72 dpi  10 inches by 6.75(?) -- , but basically comicbook size. I created an action in photoshop, that when I scan in a page at full size 11 by 17, it reduces it to 10 inches high and 72 dpi.  I scan and crop my pages so only the art shows, then use the action to reduce to company requested submission size.


So, do I send the pencils and the inks in the same e-mail or in two separately? (Sorry for this persisting doubt.)
Like Sean Gordon, most of my pencils are loose and I enjoy creating finishing touches with my inking. And I probably wouldn't ink other artists pencils, just my own. Can I do that? Or is it not pleasing to the companies?

----------


## Lightningmax

> So, do I send the pencils and the inks in the same e-mail or in two separately? (Sorry for this persisting doubt.)
> Like Sean Gordon, most of my pencils are loose and I enjoy creating finishing touches with my inking. And I probably wouldn't ink other artists pencils, just my own. Can I do that? Or is it not pleasing to the companies?


Pencils and inks are like before and after shots.  How can someone know what you bring to the table as an inker if they do not see the pencils?  All companies want to hire inkers -- a good inker is worth their weight in gold!  In my opinion Scott Williams brings out the best in Jim Lee's pencils, Tim Townsend brings out the best in Chris Bachalo's pencils...  Let's be clear any idiot can darken pencils using a computer, an artist brings texture and depth to the pencils, whether it's a computer or a crow quill. 

I'm not certain I understand the "persisting doubt"?  Are you asking if companies want to hire inkers?  Or are you asking if in this contest they want you to ink your own pencils?  As far as this contest is concerned either just pencils or pencils and inks are fine, one of the winners last year had inked pages.

----------


## mariomaundrell

> Pencils and inks are like before and after shots.  How can someone know what you bring to the table as an inker if they do not see the pencils?  All companies want to hire inkers -- a good inker is worth their weight in gold!  In my opinion Scott Williams brings out the best in Jim Lee's pencils, Tim Townsend brings out the best in Chris Bachalo's pencils...  Let's be clear any idiot can darken pencils using a computer, an artist brings texture and depth to the pencils, whether it's a computer or a crow quill. 
> 
> I'm not certain I understand the "persisting doubt"?  Are you asking if companies want to hire inkers?  Or are you asking if in this contest they want you to ink your own pencils?  As far as this contest is concerned either just pencils or pencils and inks are fine, one of the winners last year had inked pages.


My doubts are: 

1) When I send my e-mail to Top Cow, I intend to show at least 8 penciled pages of Apollo IX (for example). However, I would like to show my pages finished with my own inks. The inked pages will be sent in the same e-mail of the pages with only pencils or in another e-mail?

2) Suppose I show my pencils and my inks to a company, turns out both my pencils and inks are acceptable and the company hires me. One day, and artist (not me) penciled 20 pages and the company asked me to ink those pages, but I refuse, because I only ink my own pages. Is it well regarded by companies? If it is, how to make clear from the beginning that I ink only my penciled work?

I'm truly sorry for the trouble, I hope these examples will clarify my doubts.

----------


## Attila Kiss

> My doubts are: 
> 
> 1) When I send my e-mail to Top Cow, I intend to show at least 8 penciled pages of Apollo IX (for example). However, I would like to show my pages finished with my own inks. The inked pages will be sent in the same e-mail of the pages with only pencils or in another e-mail?
> 
> 2) Suppose I show my pencils and my inks to a company, turns out both my pencils and inks are acceptable and the company hires me. One day, and artist (not me) penciled 20 pages and the company asked me to ink those pages, but I refuse, because I only ink my own pages. Is it well regarded by companies? If it is, how to make clear from the beginning that I ink only my penciled work?
> 
> I'm truly sorry for the trouble, I hope these examples will clarify my doubts.


1) Send all in ONE email. The thing you have to watch though, is to keep your email smaller than 10mb.

2) You are getting ahead of yourself.This is a one thing only, and Top Cow will hire you to pencil the art (if you are the winner or runner-up). What you do with the opportunity given after this assignment gets fulfilled, it's up to you.

Good luck to everyone.

----------


## Lightningmax

> My doubts are: 
> 
> 1) When I send my e-mail to Top Cow, I intend to show at least 8 penciled pages of Apollo IX (for example). However, I would like to show my pages finished with my own inks. The inked pages will be sent in the same e-mail of the pages with only pencils or in another e-mail?
> 
> 2) Suppose I show my pencils and my inks to a company, turns out both my pencils and inks are acceptable and the company hires me. One day, and artist (not me) penciled 20 pages and the company asked me to ink those pages, but I refuse, because I only ink my own pages. Is it well regarded by companies? If it is, how to make clear from the beginning that I ink only my penciled work?
> 
> I'm truly sorry for the trouble, I hope these examples will clarify my doubts.


1)Yes.

2)The companies will inquire if you are willing to ink someone else.  Inking others can be a good exercise in learning new techniques. It wouldn't be frowned on to refuse.  The other question is would you be willing to ink over another artists layouts?  Because they might not like you pencils -- I respect your confidence though -- but they might like your inks or they might like your inks and dislike your pencils.  To me, it's about working -- I don't mind inking as long as I can pay my bills!

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> So, do I send the pencils and the inks in the same e-mail or in two separately? (Sorry for this persisting doubt.)
> Like Sean Gordon, most of my pencils are loose and I enjoy creating finishing touches with my inking. And I probably wouldn't ink other artists pencils, just my own. Can I do that? Or is it not pleasing to the companies?


Send them in the same email, please.

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

Welcome to the Talent Hunt, newbies! Welcome back, familiar faces. 

Another year, another Hunt, another thread...but this year, as you can see, the rules have changed a bit! And the submissions period is much, much longer. I'd like to encourage you all to go over the rules carefully, as new rules have been noted and you may have missed something - you never know!

It won't be the same without Pauul in here doing my job for me, but Lightningmax is, as you can see, already doing his best. :P

Besides, Pauul's busy with final revisions to his OWN script, that lucky guy!

Oh, anyway, if you don't know me, I'm Ryan, and I'm the Editorial Assistant at Top Cow. I'm sort of the Great Filter for this Talent Hunt - I'll be on this thread and I'll read all your scripts and help Matt/Marc/Bryan determine the final winners, as well as assist with writing feedback.

Nice to meet you - or, for some of you, long time no see. Let's get this thing started, yeah?

----------


## ClintonFarley

It's on for me, It has begun..!! 
Good to meet ya' Ryan, Hopefully you will be seeing me in the finals of the artist hunt, i'm a newbie but so ready to make a name for myself in the comic drawing industry. 
I'm so ready for this.!!! 

(CF)

----------


## Lightningmax

> Welcome to the Talent Hunt, newbies! Welcome back, familiar faces. 
> 
> Another year, another Hunt, another thread...but this year, as you can see, the rules have changed a bit! And the submissions period is much, much longer. I'd like to encourage you all to go over the rules carefully, as new rules have been noted and you may have missed something - you never know!
> 
> It won't be the same without Pauul in here doing my job for me, but Lightningmax is, as you can see, already doing his best. :P
> 
> Besides, Pauul's busy with final revisions to his OWN script, that lucky guy!
> 
> Oh, anyway, if you don't know me, I'm Ryan, and I'm the Editorial Assistant at Top Cow. I'm sort of the Great Filter for this Talent Hunt - I'll be on this thread and I'll read all your scripts and help Matt/Marc/Bryan determine the final winners, as well as assist with writing feedback.
> ...


Hey Ryan!

I can never be Pauul!  He was a brave soldier, his loss can never be truly be expressed -- he's gone on to better place. (Putting on brave face, chin up, single tear unshed in left eye).  I am more focused on the art, but I've read the material Aphrodite IX, IXth Generation hidden files, IXth Generation 1-4, All miniseries -- so I will assist with everything I can.

----------


## Blah

Can we submit art that is fully painted, like Dan Brereton or Alex Ross's, or does it have to be traditional ink-line drawings?

----------


## raptchure

Should we point out that we are previous entrants or will you guys know with your Jedi mind tricks?

----------


## Mathew

> Can we submit art that is fully painted, like Dan Brereton or Alex Ross's, or does it have to be traditional ink-line drawings?


Aphrodite IX: Rebirth did start off looking like a digitally painted concept art for a sci-fi movie, so a fully painted submission should be okay, as you can see from the quoted section of the Talent Hunt rules. 




> ARTISTS
> 
> We are looking for two artists who do *finished pencil work, pencil to color work, digital painting or pencil/ink/ink wash combo appropriate for black and white publication*. If you are an inker or colorist you can submit your work to Top Cow through regular submission channels but they will NOT be considered for this Talent Hunt. What you can do is visit the forum weve set up with comicbookresources.com for this and see if you can find a person who is just penciling and try and team up with them. If you are part of a pencil/ink/color team and want to submit together we will accept that but *you submit as one final piece of finished/colored or B/W art.* There will be SAMPLE SCRIPTS posted up online with the rules that you can use for this. 
> 
> We will accept just pencils as a submission. Note that if you win, we will assign you an inker and you will not be able to choose who inks or colors your pages. You will be consulted, but the decision will be ours.

----------


## comics-kel

Hi, Someone else has asked this and I would also like to know:
Is Vol 1 and Vol 2 of Aphrodite IX required reading? Can I stick to the Vol 2 as I purchased these recently and Vol 1 is proving a bit difficult to get!
Thanks.
*UPDATE - nevermind, Vol 1 is now in stock on Amazon!

----------


## Bamflethal

Just reasking reasking question since it it got lost on page two.

I've read the rebirth for Cyber Force but was wondering if that was a reboot or if I should also get the three older volumes as well.

Thanks

----------


## Mathew

Yes, the 2012-2014 Cyber Force: Rebirth _is_ a reboot series.

----------


## Blah

> Aphrodite IX: Rebirth did start off looking like a digitally painted concept art for a sci-fi movie, so a fully painted submission should be okay, as you can see from the quoted section of the Talent Hunt rules.


It's that distinction of them specifically pointing out they would except digital paintings rather than just paintings period that's making me hesitant.  I'm probably going to just submit pencils and inks, along with a sample of painted work too just to be safe.

----------


## Bamflethal

Thank you very much!

----------


## kevstees

I have a question, it's about art style of the characters and pages. Does the style of your pencils have to be similar to the IX universe art style? Obviously everyone have different styles but here's an example, say I penciled 8 pages and the whole story looked like cartoony characters like Skottie Young would draw, or say Teen Titans Go? Would it even be worth entering because your drawing style doesn't "mesh" with the Top Cow IX Universe?
Thanks

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> Can we submit art that is fully painted, like Dan Brereton or Alex Ross's, or does it have to be traditional ink-line drawings?


of course you can!

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> I have a question, it's about art style of the characters and pages. Does the style of your pencils have to be similar to the IX universe art style? Obviously everyone have different styles but here's an example, say I penciled 8 pages and the whole story looked like cartoony characters like Skottie Young would draw, or say Teen Titans Go? Would it even be worth entering because your drawing style doesn't "mesh" with the Top Cow IX Universe?
> Thanks


I think it's important to consider where you're submitting, but frankly I think have a distinct style is a GOOD thing. I like receiving samples from artists with some unique quirks or style to their work.

----------


## mariomaundrell

> 1)Yes.
> 
> 2)The companies will inquire if you are willing to ink someone else.  Inking others can be a good exercise in learning new techniques. It wouldn't be frowned on to refuse.  The other question is would you be willing to ink over another artists layouts?  Because they might not like you pencils -- I respect your confidence though -- but they might like your inks or they might like your inks and dislike your pencils.  To me, it's about working -- I don't mind inking as long as I can pay my bills!


It's not confidence, I was just trying to understand how it works. 
I wish I could be more confident about myself, though. Haha
By the way, thanks for the answers. It helped a lot! And agains, sorry for the trouble.

----------


## mysstic101

There have been questions posted by artists already, but I also wanted to give any writers out there a little love. Pauul can't ever be replaced as our ever-present helper, but he can be _copied_.  :Smile:  Specifically, here's a helpful timeline he worked out. It was in last year's Talent Hunt thread, but since that's no longer a sticky, it may be lost to the front page in short order. A lot of good info there. Between reading the current rules carefully, and reading those old posts, I think most every question you could have has been previously asked and answered by someone. From Pauul:




> I've been going through the Cyber Force and Aphrodite related issues, pre- and post-Rebirth in an attempt to work out the post-Rebirth timeline for Cyber Force. All of Cyber Force's pre-Rebirth adventures are non-canon but Aphrodite IV's appearances are at least partially in continuity.
> 
>  Plus the current Cyber Force series has a lot of flashbacks and other information was revealed in Aphrodite IX - The Hidden Files.
> 
> 1967  Major Dolorossa is born.
> 
>  Explanation; Dolorossa is forty-five in 2012. It should be noted that Dolorossa is not given as his real name. Both he and Stryker have DNA with an unusual cytosine structure. When operated on by Cyber Data scientists, they are described as Twins being reunited for the first time since birth.
> 
> Source; Cyber Force #3, Cyber Force #6.
> ...

----------


## JesseG

[question deleted] never mind i think i got it!

----------


## Mike Gutowski

Thanks for sharing the notice about the Top Cow Talent Hunt. This time will be my 3rd year in a row to enter. Looking forward to the opportunity as a writer.

----------


## JesseG

Im kind of confused about what you guys want exactly, first you say you want pencil pages, but then you say stuff like "if you only submit pencil pages" like there is a choice or an option or its not what you really want..., but you also say its got to be in black in white because its going to be published in black in white, so... no color allowed? Im confused, help!

Im down to do it how ever you want, im just not sure what you want exactly, im able to write, pencil, ink, color, and word balloon myself, but if you just want me to do one of those things thats fine to, I just need to know before I start doing pages.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Im kind of confused about what you guys want exactly, first you say you want pencil pages, but then you say stuff like "if you only submit pencil pages" like there is a choice or an option or its not what you really want..., but you also say its got to be in black in white because its going to be published in black in white, so... no color allowed? Im confused, help!
> 
> Im down to do it how ever you want, im just not sure what you want exactly, im able to write, pencil, ink, color, and word balloon myself, but if you just want me to do one of those things thats fine to, I just need to know before I start doing pages.


Either 
Just pencils or
Pencils and inks (Black and White) or 
Pencils and Inks and Computer Color or 
Completely digital art (Computer painting) or
Completely painted art (water color) or
Completely painted art (oils) or 
Colored Pencils or... 
other techniques

It is about telling a story with artwork that can be reproduced by standard printing practices.  My advice is to show the stages because you might gain work as a colorist or inker over someone else's art.

----------


## Attila Kiss

> Im kind of confused about what you guys want exactly, first you say you want pencil pages, but then you say stuff like "if you only submit pencil pages" like there is a choice or an option or its not what you really want..., but you also say its got to be in black in white because its going to be published in black in white, so... no color allowed? Im confused, help!


The guideline states that Top Cow is looking for 2 artists who can do finished pencil work, as opposed to a layout artist who provides the art only in a rough form. Obviously, sketch won't be sufficient. Your pencil art has to be ready for ink. Further it states that finished pencil art can be enhanced, with colors by traditional or digital means, or it can be inked, possibly even ink washed.

HOWEVER, if you can't (or don't want to) enhance your pencil work in any other way, THAT IS OK, too. Your submission is still welcome, BUT in the case you submitted pencils only and you are the winner, you can't chose who is going to ink over your penciled art. You will be consulted about it, but the final word and decision regarding the ink and the inker will rest with Top Cow, solely.

Hopefully, this made it little bit clearer.
Good luck JesseG.

----------


## barsoomcore

Thanks for reposting that timeline, mysstic101!

We also know (from IXth Generation) that in 2102 Francesca Taylor, with the help of a young Ares and somebody called Hope(?) (I don't know who they are) stripped the power of the Angelus from a woman named "Abigail" AND what I assume was the Darkness from that Hope person, who seems to be still hanging around at the Acension. We don't yet know what that's all about, unless I'm missing something major...

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

> Thanks for reposting that timeline, mysstic101!
> 
> We also know (from IXth Generation) that in 2102 Francesca Taylor, with the help of a young Ares and somebody called Hope(?) (I don't know who they are) stripped the power of the Angelus from a woman named "Abigail" AND what I assume was the Darkness from that Hope person, who seems to be still hanging around at the Acension. We don't yet know what that's all about, unless I'm missing something major...


Hope is the child of Sara Pezzini and Jackie Estacado, the bearers of the Witchblade and Darkness for much of Top Cow's history. She was a central figure in several battles over the fate of the universe due to her unique parentage with respect to the magical Artifacts of the Top Cow world.

Bottom line is, the Artifacts were sent to the future by Francesca, the former head of CDI to await the reawakening of her IX series creations (one of which she intended to inhabit - Aphrodite IX - so that she could rule over what was left of the world following an extinction level event). Things didn't work out for Francesca, though, and the IXs are in the 29th century, trying to figure out how to interact with each other, their cyborg servants, and these mystical Artifacts that they've awoken to find.

----------


## JesseG

So according to the rules, artists are allowed to post art and pages at anytime on the forum, and i seen a lot of other artist upload to deviantART. I wasn't going to, even though i did a lot of reading between the lines of the rules and it felt like top cow wants to see all the art early anyway? Thats how I read it, so here goes nothing... whew! I Just finished the first of 18 pages, not counting the cover page im doing. I wasn't going to post any art for fear of story and art theft, but i have a super serious question to ask that needs to be answered before I do anymore pages. On the left is old school digital inks, just solid lines and colors and basic shading, and on the right is the new school glossed over smudged look, which one do you prefer I do or send in before I do anymore pages? Should I just send in both versions of every page AND all the other versions of the page to like my line art and my flat colors before shading?
rough d41.jpgrough d50.jpg
I will have this one shot done in no time and send it in sometime soon next month, im super fast, this page only took about 3 to 4 hours start to finish including going over it with the smudge brush for that smudgy new school look every body does. 

And like I said I already have 18 pages finished in thumbnail form which I will keep for myself, but here is a preview to show im already done with the test pages: rough d51.jpg (i did all 18 of these test pages in one night in about 2 to 3 hours start to finish!)

Here is my portfolio by the way: https://rosegarden.carbonmade.com/

and a free digital pdf comic book you can read on my deviantART i recently finished: http://jesse-the-art-maker.deviantar...2015-558152911

Oh and this is my first time sending in stuff to the talent hunt, and im also doing an original one shot of Athena 9 after I finish this super original one shot of the darkness. After I send it in and yall read it its going to blow your mind! It has a definite ending and its full of fun exciting fight scenes, humor, and plot twists!

----------


## SaraKpn

> So according to the rules, artists are allowed to post art and pages at anytime on the forum, and i seen a lot of other artist upload to deviantART. I wasn't going to, even though i did a lot of reading between the lines of the rules and it felt like top cow wants to see all the art early anyway? Thats how I read it, so here goes nothing... whew! I Just finished the first of 18 pages, not counting the cover page im doing. I wasn't going to post any art for fear of story and art theft, but i have a super serious question to ask that needs to be answered before I do anymore pages. On the left is old school digital inks, just solid lines and colors and basic shading, and on the right is the new school glossed over smudged look, which one do you prefer I do or send in before I do anymore pages? Should I just send in both versions of every page AND all the other versions of the page to like my line art and my flat colors before shading?
> rough d41.jpgrough d50.jpg
> I will have this one shot done in no time and send it in sometime soon next month, im super fast, this page only took about 3 to 4 hours start to finish including going over it with the smudge brush for that smudgy new school look every body does. 
> 
> And like I said I already have 18 pages finished in thumbnail form which I will keep for myself, but here is a preview to show im already done with the test pages: rough d51.jpg (i did all 18 of these test pages in one night in about 2 to 3 hours start to finish!)
> 
> Here is my portfolio by the way: https://rosegarden.carbonmade.com/
> 
> and a free digital pdf comic book you can read on my deviantART i recently finished: http://jesse-the-art-maker.deviantar...2015-558152911
> ...


Top Cow doesn't need to see your pages in advance. It will not increase your chances of winning. Posting your pages now will allow other artists to see what you're doing, so if you don't want anyone copying you, it's better not to post now. You CAN post them if you want, but it will allow other artists to see what they're up against. I've posted my previous pages on DeviantArt and shared them here, but only after the talent hunt was finished.
If you're a writer as well, you can't post your story anywhere until after the talent hunt. You say you'll write an original Athena IX script, then be sure to enter as a writer AND an artist. 
DO NOT post your original story anywhere before the winners are chosen! They won't accept a story made public before they can use it.

About your page, I don't understand why you draw Jackie. He's not in any of the 4 scripts, or are you working with a writer? Maybe someone else here can fill you in if you can use Jackie?

----------


## JesseG

> Top Cow doesn't need to see your pages in advance. It will not increase your chances of winning. Posting your pages now will allow other artists to see what you're doing, so if you don't want anyone copying you, it's better not to post now. You CAN post them if you want, but it will allow other artists to see what they're up against. I've posted my previous pages on DeviantArt and shared them here, but only after the talent hunt was finished.
> If you're a writer as well, you can't post your story anywhere until after the talent hunt. You say you'll write an original Athena IX script, then be sure to enter as a writer AND an artist. 
> DO NOT post your original story anywhere before the winners are chosen! They won't accept a story made public before they can use it.
> 
> About your page, I don't understand why you draw Jackie. He's not in any of the 4 scripts, or are you working with a writer? Maybe someone else here can fill you in if you can use Jackie?


I thought Jackie was fair game... Oh well, if your right then im just doing this one for fun then, and thats fine with me and no real problem.

----------


## Mathew

> Maybe someone else here can fill you in if you can use Jackie?


It was revealed in Aphrodite IX/Cyber Force #1 that Jackie was used by the Chairwoman to "tap Dark Matter through Quantum Entanglement as an unlimited power source" and is being held in a device set in what appears to be a parabolic reflector or solar array on the surface of the moon. Matt Hawkins may have a already worked out Jackie's role in the overall IXth Generation story, so I would assume that this character is not available.

----------


## Attila Kiss

@ JesseG

If you are doing art using the scripts provided by Top Cow you can post them any time you like. BUT if you are doing your own story, you can't post the art that goes along with it before the Talent Hunt ends. Even if it is unlettered, it still gives away the plot. I'm afraid your Darkness story is now just for fun, with completed page and thumbnails posted. Watch out for that.

The use of Darkness, Angelus, Hope and some of the other characters for this years Talent Hunt is very risky. This is the problem I'm facing. There is so many things we still don't know about them, and while I have great ideas to fill the blanks, those ideas can be shattered as the story progresses from Matt. Also, it seems like all the IX characters will have their own One-Shots, by the time the TH ends. As I see it, the best bet is to explore the past funneling an event to a known outcome, not necessarily using major players from the IXth generation.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

Questions:

In Aphrodite IX #11, Hades says that Ares isn't into girls and then says that the female IXs are all genetically related to Francesca but the male IXs are bred for genetic diversity.

Question 1: Are 5 men and 4 (related) females even enough alleles to keep robust genetic diversity?

Q2: What's the point of having a "genetically diverse" homosexual character (assuming Ares is gay and not bisexual, like many Greek gods were)?

Q3: If the post-Ascension world has technology capable of creating full complements of chromatin de novo, why would genetic diversity even matter?

Q4: If this is simultaneously the nerdiest and comic book geekiest comment in the history of CBR threads, do I win something?

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> Questions:
> 
> In Aphrodite IX #11, Hades says that Ares isn't into girls and then says that the female IXs are all genetically related to Francesca but the male IXs are bred for genetic diversity.
> 
> Question 1: Are 5 men and 4 (related) females even enough alleles to keep robust genetic diversity?
> 
> Q2: What's the point of having a "genetically diverse" homosexual character (assuming Ares is gay and not bisexual, like many Greek gods were)?
> 
> Q3: If the post-Ascension world has technology capable of creating full complements of chromatin de novo, why would genetic diversity even matter?
> ...



The IXs aren't meant to repopulate the Earth - they're meant to rule it. They live practically forever - it's their responsibility to rule over the races that humanity evolved into post-Ascension.

So while genetic diversity ALLOWS the IXs to mate and reproduce, it's not a necessary part of the plan. But even then, since all of their bodies are being cloned repeatedly, I'm sure the Sanctuaries that produce the IXs newer bodies could probably pretty easily adjust genetics to prevent unwanted mutation in offsprint.

Q2: From the Chairwoman's perspective, I can think of a handful of reasons for making Ares not-heterosexual. But as you mention, it may have just been her penchant for the Greek gods, or her desire to make the future an interesting and diverse place. Additionally, perhaps Francesca was aware of the genetic and social factors that determine human sexuality, and wanted all sexualities represented for the sake of better "representing" the people who would be worshipping them.

Q3: Exactly. But also keep in mind that the Chairwoman is operating with the technology she has AS SHE GOES. She knows that she'll be able to do certain things in the future, but perhaps at an earlier stage in the creation process of the IXs, it was important to begin with genetically diverse "raw materials."

Q4: I've seen worse.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

> The IXs aren't meant to repopulate the Earth - they're meant to rule it. They live practically forever - it's their responsibility to rule over the races that humanity evolved into post-Ascension.
> 
> So while genetic diversity ALLOWS the IXs to mate and reproduce, it's not a necessary part of the plan. But even then, since all of their bodies are being cloned repeatedly, I'm sure the Sanctuaries that produce the IXs newer bodies could probably pretty easily adjust genetics to prevent unwanted mutation in offsprint.
> 
> Q2: From the Chairwoman's perspective, I can think of a handful of reasons for making Ares not-heterosexual. But as you mention, it may have just been her penchant for the Greek gods, or her desire to make the future an interesting and diverse place. Additionally, perhaps Francesca was aware of the genetic and social factors that determine human sexuality, and wanted all sexualities represented for the sake of better "representing" the people who would be worshipping them.
> 
> Q3: Exactly. But also keep in mind that the Chairwoman is operating with the technology she has AS SHE GOES. She knows that she'll be able to do certain things in the future, but perhaps at an earlier stage in the creation process of the IXs, it was important to begin with genetically diverse "raw materials."
> 
> Q4: I've seen worse.


Thanks for the super fast reply, Ryan! Not quite 12 parsecs fast, but really impressive - and helpful!  :Smile:

----------


## jmo

Hi, i was wondering which resolution should i use, i know that for print we should use 300 dpi, but the jpg files will be huge, 72 dpi its fine for screen and the jpgs are much smaller, so which resolution do you think is better?

----------


## Carmdq

@Top Cow Ryan 1- Someone asked about doing loose/ unfinished pencils and inks and submitting both. That's something I can relate to, so I wanted to ask if there's a point on submitting both the 'unpolished pencils' and inks separately or do you guys just care for the final artwork (in my case inked pages over my own pencils)? 2- Can I draw 8 pages from one script and maybe 8 from another script if I have the time and then submit both? Is that acceptable? Thanks!

----------


## SaraKpn

> Hi, i was wondering which resolution should i use, i know that for print we should use 300 dpi, but the jpg files will be huge, 72 dpi its fine for screen and the jpgs are much smaller, so which resolution do you think is better?


For the pages you send for this talent hunt, 72 dpi is fine. They look at your pages on a screen, they won't be printed. Only if you win or they hire you and do official work must they be big enough for print (300 dpi).

----------


## SaraKpn

> @Top Cow Ryan 1- Someone asked about doing loose/ unfinished pencils and inks and submitting both. That's something I can relate to, so I wanted to ask if there's a point on submitting both the 'unpolished pencils' and inks separately or do you guys just care for the final artwork (in my case inked pages over my own pencils)? 2- Can I draw 8 pages from one script and maybe 8 from another script if I have the time and then submit both? Is that acceptable? Thanks!


1- I think if you ink your own pencils, you can submit both. If someone else will ink them, you must provide finished pencils.
2- Yes.

----------


## Ghosting

I have a few questions pertaining to Cyber Force.
1. About how long is the period in between China and Russia being forced to nuke themselves and Stryker and Selver faking their deaths? And who else besides Francesca knows they're alive?
2. If someone was targeted for removal by CDI to advance the protocol, but somehow survived would the protocol still know this person was alive if they were kept hidden from the outside world?
3. Compared to Cyber Data, how much of a gap is there between the cyborgs, weapons and technology of the Chinese?

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> I have a few questions pertaining to Cyber Force.
> 1. About how long is the period in between China and Russia being forced to nuke themselves and Stryker and Selver faking their deaths? And who else besides Francesca knows they're alive?
> 2. If someone was targeted for removal by CDI to advance the protocol, but somehow survived would the protocol still know this person was alive if they were kept hidden from the outside world?
> 3. Compared to Cyber Data, how much of a gap is there between the cyborgs, weapons and technology of the Chinese?



1. Up for debate. Be vague.

2. Probably. If they wanted to hide, they'd have to hide very, very well.

3. Up to the discretion of the writer. But think about the current discrepancy between Chinese military technology and US military technology.

----------


## copycat

Hi Guys!

First of all, Thank you for this great opportunity. I have the following questions. 
1. In the rules, one may be disqualified if one has something published elsewhere. My question is: If i am about to publish or participate in one of the challenges of webtoon, would that disqualify me? 
2. Since this year, the contest is in two parts. I was wondering, if for the first part, one can send only pencils, in case one may have to make corrections after recieving the feedback and then for the final part, send inked pages. Or would you advise to play all the cards and send inked pages right away?

I appreciate the time taken to answer these questions.  :Smile:

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> Hi Guys!
> 
> First of all, Thank you for this great opportunity. I have the following questions. 
> 1. In the rules, one may be disqualified if one has something published elsewhere. My question is: If i am about to publish or participate in one of the challenges of webtoon, would that disqualify me? 
> 2. Since this year, the contest is in two parts. I was wondering, if for the first part, one can send only pencils, in case one may have to make corrections after recieving the feedback and then for the final part, send inked pages. Or would you advise to play all the cards and send inked pages right away?
> 
> I appreciate the time taken to answer these questions.


1. I don't know anything about the Webtoon challenge, but it sounds to me like just another Talent Contest, yeah? You should be fine.

1. It's up to you. It depends on how much of your work is finished off in the inks, you know? If you're a heavy inker, I'd advise submitting your inks for the first deadline.

----------


## jecastellon

> 1. I don't know anything about the Webtoon challenge, but it sounds to me like just another Talent Contest, yeah? You should be fine.


I understand then, that if you have a comic in Webtoon it's not a problem?

----------


## barsoomcore

> Hope is the child of Sara Pezzini and Jackie Estacado, the bearers of the Witchblade and Darkness for much of Top Cow's history. She was a central figure in several battles over the fate of the universe due to her unique parentage with respect to the magical Artifacts of the Top Cow world.
> 
> Bottom line is, the Artifacts were sent to the future by Francesca, the former head of CDI to await the reawakening of her IX series creations (one of which she intended to inhabit - Aphrodite IX - so that she could rule over what was left of the world following an extinction level event). Things didn't work out for Francesca, though, and the IXs are in the 29th century, trying to figure out how to interact with each other, their cyborg servants, and these mystical Artifacts that they've awoken to find.


RIGHT! I always get lost in the Hope references because of, uh, Xena-related confusion. Never mind.

 :Big Grin: 

Thanks for filling in that blank.

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> I understand then, that if you have a comic in Webtoon it's not a problem?


Was it self-published through Webtoon? I'm not sure of their publishing rules, but I think you should be fine.

----------


## aniela13

What books are recommended for reference materials?
I'm unable to open some of the download files with the scripts, tried on more than 1 computer.

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> What books are recommended for reference materials?
> I'm unable to open some of the download files with the scripts, tried on more than 1 computer.


Which files aren't working for you, aniela?

Maybe we can help. The artists will be drawing from the scripts for ATHENA IX #1, APOLLO IX #1, ARTEMIS IX #1, or POSEIDON IX #1.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Question for Ryan,
I wish to write a one shot story with one of the IXs much like the one shots you guys already published. Something self contained that takes place in their own domain/kingdom. Is this not recommended because Top Cow will publish ones shots for all of the IXs?
Thanks you.

----------


## Art

What e-mail do we send our submission to?

----------


## Mathew

> What books are recommended for reference materials?
> I'm unable to open some of the download files with the scripts, tried on more than 1 computer.


IXth GENERATION vol. 1 Collects IXth GENERATION #1-4 & IXth GENERATION: HIDDEN FILES #1 featuring a few of the central characters featured in the scripts and some examples of the architecture of some of the cities. And Aphrodite IX: Rebirth Councilwoman Ariana who used a full body prosthesis for bipedal transportation and another for use in council chambers (can also fly).

There were two sets of scripts, the set in the main folder can be opened on a Windows PC with Microsoft Office Word, but if you don't have that you can also use Google Drive (available with a Google account), Open Office (you'll need to download and install) and Microsoft Word Viewer 2007 (which you'll also need to download and install). The MacOSX subfolder, I would assume is for Apple PCs and/or other devices that I don't have.

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> What e-mail do we send our submission to?


I don't say this to be a dick.

*PLEASE* do not clog this thread up with questions unless you have fully read the rules and regulations. That's not a hard question to find the answer to.

submissions@topcow.com

----------


## Art

> I don't say this to be a dick.
> 
> *PLEASE* do not clog this thread up with questions unless you have fully read the rules and regulations. That's not a hard question to find the answer to.
> 
> submissions@topcow.com


I guess it was a hard enough question for me to find or I wouldn't have asked after reading the "rules and regulations " I think my question was answered adequately enough.

----------


## ljmclean

Hello all. A friend of mine mentioned this contest and I decided to give it a while on top of all the other projects on my plate. So I'm coming into the comic world as a novelist. I have little experience in comic book writing, scriptwriting intimidates me, and barely have any knowledge of the required IPs besides Witchblade #1 - 20 (I know already). As a novice scriptwriter, are there any recommended videos of comic book script writing or websites that have a good detail of the IPs? I'll get the comic books for reference, just need a hint to start with.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

Do any of you handsome/beautiful and eminently talented writers and artists know which Artifacts are spoken for in IXth Generation so far?

I've seen the Witchblade, Coin of Solomon, Blood Sword, and Darkness either with hosts or marauding about, but do we know anything about the others beyond the fact that the Heart Stone, Glacier Stone, Spear of Destiny, and Pandora's Box were all kinda chillin' in Sanctuary?

----------


## Dymitrix

> I guess it was a hard enough question for me to find or I wouldn't have asked after reading the "rules and regulations " I think my question was answered adequately enough.


I'm sorry... I usually don't make comments, but I have to agree with Ryan on this one.  I have participated in this contest every year and not once did I find the "rules and regulations" unclear on submission directions.  I mean this is the fourth year of the contest, wouldn't you think something as important as where to send submissions would be in the documentation?  I would have looked a little harder before asking.  Again, I apologize for adding to this clutter, but I felt I had speak my mind on this one.  FYI... The info was on page 6 from the TC_TalentHunt_2015-2016.pdf.

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> Do any of you handsome/beautiful and eminently talented writers and artists know which Artifacts are spoken for in IXth Generation so far?
> 
> I've seen the Witchblade, Coin of Solomon, Blood Sword, and Darkness either with hosts or marauding about, but do we know anything about the others beyond the fact that the Heart Stone, Glacier Stone, Spear of Destiny, and Pandora's Box were all kinda chillin' in Sanctuary?


*thinks about future plans for IXth Generation*

I think you're safe on those four.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

Thanks, Ryan!

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Question for Ryan,
> I wish to write a one shot story with one of the IXs much like the one shots you guys already published. Something self contained that takes place in their own domain/kingdom. Is this not recommended because Top Cow will publish ones shots for all of the IXs?
> Thanks you.


HI Ryan,
Was my question inappropriate?

----------


## Mackie Magpie

Hi guys and gals. 

I was wondering about the XVs today. Do they have a modicum of free will, or are they pretty much programmed to follow commands from the IXth? 

Also, would you say it would be better to write a story that can be overlooked in the big picture, or should I not fret about adding to the IXth Generation/Aphrodite lore? 

Last year, I wrote a story that took place between the end of Aphrodite IX and the beginning of IXth Generation. I specifically wrote it to not have any lasting affect and basically just did my best to put the personalities of the IXth at the forefront. I did tie in a little bit of stuff with Marcus into it though.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Hi guys and gals. 
> 
> I was wondering about the XVs today. Do they have a modicum of free will, or are they pretty much programmed to follow commands from the IXth? 
> 
> Also, would you say it would be better to write a story that can be overlooked in the big picture, or should I not fret about adding to the IXth Generation/Aphrodite lore? 
> 
> Last year, I wrote a story that took place between the end of Aphrodite IX and the beginning of IXth Generation. I specifically wrote it to not have any lasting affect and basically just did my best to put the personalities of the IXth at the forefront. I did tie in a little bit of stuff with Marcus into it though.


According to all the one shots and IXth Generation Books -- XVs appear to be modified clones with owner specific details.  Aphrodite's XVs are independent with unique personalities.  Hade's XVs have similar personalities, but no individual will -- suicide bomber chicks (some aware and willing, some not). Artemis and Apollo had no XV interaction.  Athena's XVs wearing emotion blockers until the end of the story. Poseidon's XVs no clear differences shown -- but have a Merman mode.

----------


## StuRase

Hello.

Thanks for providing such a great opportunity for writers and artists looking to break in. I had a blast researching and writing for your characters. I submitted my first-round script on October 5th. I was wondering if I should be expecting a confirmation e-mail. Or if there way some way to verify that all the files got through and everything looks good.

Thanks again.

Stu Rase
princedelight.com

----------


## SaraKpn

> Hello.
> 
> Thanks for providing such a great opportunity for writers and artists looking to break in. I had a blast researching and writing for your characters. I submitted my first-round script on October 5th. I was wondering if I should be expecting a confirmation e-mail. Or if there way some way to verify that all the files got through and everything looks good.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Stu Rase
> princedelight.com


Last time, we all got a confirmation e-mail after the talent hunt was over. The winners will get a second e-mail some months after the final deadline. This time though, everyone who submits before January 15th will also get a feedback e-mail, giving you time until May 15th to adapt your work  :Smile:  I hope that clears it up.

----------


## Mathew

> I was wondering about the XVs today. Do they have a modicum of free will, or are they pretty much programmed to follow commands from the IXth?


The XVs are full body Cyborgs Manufactured to resemble the IX they were created to serve with probably a brain and spinal column as the only organic components. Aphrodite XV appeared to have a distinct personality and will of her own up until Hades started to control her body remotely and the Hades XVs at the start of IXth Gen #5 had distinct reactions during their interaction with Artemis, Aphrodite & Apollo. You could also consider whether an XV can be resurrected into new brain cases when they're killed, new ones are grown in the same way as executor Jezebel's son in Aphrodite IX: Rebirth #6 or they harvest material from the existing population.

----------


## Jairo Noah

hi...
any of you know what the rioters in Athena IX?

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> HI Ryan,
> Was my question inappropriate?


Nic,

Not at all! I must've missed it. Sounds like not a terrible idea at all!

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> hi...
> any of you know what the rioters in Athena IX?


Well...since I wrote it  :Wink: 

What did you want to know? They were her cyborg citizens, and they hated the way they had no freedom, that she ruled them with an iron fist. One of the old Speros City Council Members (from the APHRODITE IX solo series) had been stirring them up, and inciting rebellion.

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> Last time, we all got a confirmation e-mail after the talent hunt was over. The winners will get a second e-mail some months after the final deadline. This time though, everyone who submits before January 15th will also get a feedback e-mail, giving you time until May 15th to adapt your work  I hope that clears it up.


Yep! But it should be noted that there'll be a month between - if you submit before January 15th, between then and February 15th you'll receive feedback.

----------


## K_AMA

Hello everybody! 
It's my first top cow talent hunt, so I have got a few doubts (I'm an artist):
1) is it needed any pre-inscription to the contest or sending the e-mail before 15th Jenuary is enough?
2) is there any page format requested?
P.S. I couldn't find the minimum number of 8 pages on the Rules, where I got lost?  :Big Grin: 
Thanks

----------


## givesight

I would like to decorate this forum just a bit. I am entering as Artist. I chose "Poseidon" as the script I will flesh out. I could not wait to get to the drawing part of the Deep Sea creature so i went ahead and conceptualized this bad puppy. This is one will prob not make it into my final layout but it sure was fun creating it. 12107139_10153677681563245_6041603055006964023_n.jpg

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Nic,
> 
> Not at all! I must've missed it. Sounds like not a terrible idea at all!


Thanks Ryan!

----------


## riqedavis

Top-notch Givesight. Top-notch. Dig your style.

----------


## SaraKpn

> I would like to decorate this forum just a bit. I am entering as Artist. I chose "Poseidon" as the script I will flesh out. I could not wait to get to the drawing part of the Deep Sea creature so i went ahead and conceptualized this bad puppy. This is one will prob not make it into my final layout but it sure was fun creating it. 12107139_10153677681563245_6041603055006964023_n.jpg


Wow! If your full pages will be in this style, I'd love to see them  :Smile: 

About drawing pages, suppose I draw from 2 different scripts, is it okay to use 2 different styles? I like to draw in color like I did last time, but I have a black & white style I'd like to try. It has a certain degree of texture use and grey tones. I was wondering if that would pose any problems to colorists.
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Dakkon Blackblade

Ok, so I'm sure it's been asked and answered but I'm not finding it, so sorry to be a pain, but I was wondering if for the artists submissions; is it 8 pages? Are they the first 8 or any 8 in a row from one of the given scripts? Thanks

----------


## givesight

Thanks riqedavis.  :Wink:

----------


## givesight

Thank you SaraKpn. Before I got into the CG world I wanted so much to be a comic book artist. This is a great chance. I am from the 90's Top Cow and Image era. So my style is very much like artist of those days.

----------


## SaraKpn

> Ok, so I'm sure it's been asked and answered but I'm not finding it, so sorry to be a pain, but I was wondering if for the artists submissions; is it 8 pages? Are they the first 8 or any 8 in a row from one of the given scripts? Thanks


Any 8 in a row from a single script.

----------


## Sully

I'm not sure if this sort of thing is allowed, whether or not we're ONLY supposed to be able to draw from the materials made available in the reading list, but is there any chance I could get some more information about the Gen's religion? More "books" of theirs, tenants, ideals? Are there things about it I could glean from other religions? If so, which ones?

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> I'm not sure if this sort of thing is allowed, whether or not we're ONLY supposed to be able to draw from the materials made available in the reading list, but is there any chance I could get some more information about the Gen's religion? More "books" of theirs, tenants, ideals? Are there things about it I could glean from other religions? If so, which ones?


The Gen's religion is what's show in Aphrodite IX (it hasn't really been established beyond that), but to play more with it, it's essentially based on the cosmic struggle reflected in the 13 Artifacts: The Angelus represents cosmic order (and, to some, goodness, but not to others) and The Darkness represents chaos (yet simultaneously creation, so, yeah).

But what's in the Aphrodite IX books is all that's been established for that religion, so you might have to expand on it on your own, if that's what you're going for.

----------


## Sully

Neat! Much appreciated, sir. I think I've finally got some loose ideas strung together.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Ok, so I'm sure it's been asked and answered but I'm not finding it, so sorry to be a pain, but I was wondering if for the artists submissions; is it 8 pages? Are they the first 8 or any 8 in a row from one of the given scripts? Thanks



8 Consecutive pages.

----------


## Lightningmax

> As an artist can I submit work from each script or am I only allowed one entry?


Enter as many times as you wish.  Fill out the forms completely.  Multiple entries will show your growth from piece to piece, not a bad opportunity for an artist.

----------


## Lightningmax

Ryan, I have a great story for the world of the IXth Generation but not featuring any particular IXths.  It would be a world building piece that would define the educational system in Apollo's city, commerce between cities and the techno-biology of the cyborgs. In fact, the IXths are only referenced by citizens of their cities, would that be acceptable?

----------


## blizleopard

Before I say anything else,  I read the script for Athena IX, and honestly it -DOES- play better with Kashmir.  I made the comic more interesting too.

But a question for Ryan.  Do you find picking music to listen to while writing helps out, or is it more than once you start writing the music sort of picks itself out?

----------


## Lightningmax

> Hello everybody! 
> It's my first top cow talent hunt, so I have got a few doubts (I'm an artist):
> 1) is it needed any pre-inscription to the contest or sending the e-mail before 15th Jenuary is enough?
> 2) is there any page format requested?
> P.S. I couldn't find the minimum number of 8 pages on the Rules, where I got lost? 
> Thanks


1) I'm not sure what pre-inscription is... is that like an introductory email? Or are you asking about previous entry in the contest?
2) It was previously established that there is an eight consecutive page minimum.

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> Ryan, I have a great story for the world of the IXth Generation but not featuring any particular IXths.  It would be a world building piece that would define the educational system in Apollo's city, commerce between cities and the techno-biology of the cyborgs. In fact, the IXths are only referenced by citizens of their cities, would that be acceptable?


Sounds rad to me!

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

> Before I say anything else,  I read the script for Athena IX, and honestly it -DOES- play better with Kashmir.  I made the comic more interesting too.
> 
> But a question for Ryan.  Do you find picking music to listen to while writing helps out, or is it more than once you start writing the music sort of picks itself out?


Thanks, man  :Smile: 

Actually, I can't listen to music while I write, it's too distracting for me. But I do find music always clarifies ideas for me, and gives me new ones - I'll hear a song on the radio and it'll change the way I feel about a pitch I'm working on, or I'll go for a jog to a certain album or soundtrack and it'll give me a completely new idea.

ATHENA was actually post-hoc - I finished it and was about to start editing it, and "Kashmir" just sort of ear-wormed in there, and I gave the track a listen while I ran my edits.

----------


## Sully

> Enter as many times as you wish.  Fill out the forms completely.  Multiple entries will show your growth from piece to piece, not a bad opportunity for an artist.


Does this same offer apply to authors? Are we allowed multiple script entries?

----------


## K_AMA

> 1) I'm not sure what pre-inscription is... is that like an introductory email? Or are you asking about previous entry in the contest?
> 2) It was previously established that there is an eight consecutive page minimum.


1) Yes, something like an introductory email. 
2) I mean, like page dimension, but seeing last year winners I got the proportions

Thank you Lightningmax

----------


## raptchure

I tried to find a response to a question I asked back on page 3 but it must have gotten lost.

The contest rules state that one winner from each category has to be a previous entrant. Will you guys know who is who or do you suggest we point it out in some way?

----------


## barsoomcore

World-info question: In the ARTIFACTS series, the character Tilly refers to having discovered some "formulae" of her grandfather's that give her the ability to see the future and maybe cross between worlds. Are these formulae developed anywhere else or is Tilly the only source on this? Just want to make sure I'm not overlooking something.

*whistles innocently*

----------


## ftkeener

To prepare for this contest, I purchased the hardback "Complete Aphrodite IX" book, however, it appears to only contain the story of what happens after the 700 year nap the Nines took.  Can anyone point me to where I can find the beginning of the story?  I have searched for individual comics, but I have no idea which ones are the ones to look for.  Thanks, in advance.

----------


## Magnolia

Why are they having us draw from scripts that have already been published? Am I mistaking something?? For example, Top Cow has already published Apollo IX #1.image.jpg


Please let me know if I'm looking at the incorrect script(s).  

I really appreciate your assistance!

----------


## Sully

I'd assume that is because they don't want to just publicly post future scripts they want to use? Publishers don't like spoiling their series for nothing usually.

----------


## Ben_Reilly

I wanted to double check if it was acceptable to use the Curator and his shop in Manhattan in my story. I'm new to this world and since it has such a rich history I want to make sure that I can use that aspect of. Also, would you be able to point out some comics that contain images of the curators shop? I ordered a few books from Amazon though I assume those are far in the future.

----------


## KY Matty

Well, well, well folks!  I was pretty depressed when I realized that there was no way for me to afford the source material for the talent hunt this year.  Then I found this:
https://www.humblebundle.com/books

I'd be lying if I said that I didn't pee a little bit.  Looks like I'm back in!
Rock! (insert three second finger tapping guitar riff) \m/

----------


## Lightningmax

> 1) Yes, something like an introductory email. 
> 2) I mean, like page dimension, but seeing last year winners I got the proportions
> 
> Thank you Lightningmax


1) Hope you found everything you needed. Intro email is not needed because you fill out a form to submit.
2) US comics have a general work area of 10 inches by 15 inches, they are delivered to the printer at 400dpi. For the purpose of this contest my pages are 72dpi (screen size) 10 inches in height which is close enough to standard comic book size so editors can see what my art will look like in print.
You're welcome

----------


## Lightningmax

> Does this same offer apply to authors? Are we allowed multiple script entries?


Of course, but you have to be willing to improve. Artists improve intuitively, each drawing makes them better. Writing requires a conscious decision to improve: more research, better descriptions, less waste...

----------


## Lightningmax

> I tried to find a response to a question I asked back on page 3 but it must have gotten lost.
> 
> The contest rules state that one winner from each category has to be a previous entrant. Will you guys know who is who or do you suggest we point it out in some way?


Because each contestant supplies their given name and emails during the contest, I'm certain Topcow knows. The all seeing udder of Millicent knows!

----------


## Lightningmax

> To prepare for this contest, I purchased the hardback "Complete Aphrodite IX" book, however, it appears to only contain the story of what happens after the 700 year nap the Nines took.  Can anyone point me to where I can find the beginning of the story?  I have searched for individual comics, but I have no idea which ones are the ones to look for.  Thanks, in advance.


Other than the brief synopsis I know of no book where they covered in detail the 700 years.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Why are they having us draw from scripts that have already been published? Am I mistaking something?? For example, Top Cow has already published Apollo IX #1.image.jpg
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I'm looking at the incorrect script(s).  
> 
> I really appreciate your assistance!


All companies supply previously published scripts for try outs. There are several reasons for this: 1) as mentioned, there are no spoilers. 2) The published book can use as reference for script questions the artist might have. 3) The company has a point of comparison for every other artist who does the script. 4) It allows a point of comparison for the artists themselves "I have to do better than the guy they published".

----------


## blizleopard

Cyberforce, Artifacts, and Witchblade as far as I am aware all happen pre-skip.  Then the Aphrodite IX new storyline is the current storyline, and the IX Generation is about 15 year jump after that.  Cyberforce is the closest thing I've read to direct continuity pre-skip.

I could be wrong.  I'm going off what I've read so far and the notes I've seen.

----------


## sh4d0vvkn1ght

I have a <<weird>> question about this contest. I have finished the 24 pages of Athena IX #1 and I have sent them already in 3 submissions of 8 pages each. I loved that character so much and I prefer to draw her more than the other ones . So..... yes yes I will make my question  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Is it possible to make 3 small stories of 8 pages each with Athena IX and sent them in 3 more submissions for art and the 3 stories to be one more submission for the writers contest? I hope I made clear my question .

----------


## givesight

I am almost at a place where I am happy with the style of my submission. Here I was toying around with Poseidon's look but I know now he needs to have hair and he is more on the Asian side (Polynesian) from my understanding. I am tempted to add some warrior face tattoos on the XV's. How much if any can I add my own twist to the characters without stepping out of bounds withing the IX universe? Poseidon_Final_A_01.jpg

----------


## ljmclean

> well, well, well folks!  I was pretty depressed when i realized that there was no way for me to afford the source material for the talent hunt this year.  Then i found this:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/books
> 
> i'd be lying if i said that i didn't pee a little bit.  Looks like i'm back in!
> Rock! (insert three second finger tapping guitar riff) \m/


score!!!!!!!

----------


## Lightningmax

> Cyberforce, Artifacts, and Witchblade as far as I am aware all happen pre-skip.  Then the Aphrodite IX new storyline is the current storyline, and the IX Generation is about 15 year jump after that.  Cyberforce is the closest thing I've read to direct continuity pre-skip.
> 
> I could be wrong.  I'm going off what I've read so far and the notes I've seen.


I think it is a 25 year skip.

----------


## Lightningmax

> I am almost at a place where I am happy with the style of my submission. Here I was toying around with Poseidon's look but I know now he needs to have hair and he is more on the Asian side (Polynesian) from my understanding. I am tempted to add some warrior face tattoos on the XV's. How much if any can I add my own twist to the characters without stepping out of bounds withing the IX universe? Attachment 28276


Creativity is rewarded!  Explore the options for the characters.  Reflect the choices in city design. It is an ocean culture, how does that effect other choices? Fully explore all your design options -- editors want someone to bring a new vision to the characters.

----------


## Lightningmax

> I have a <<weird>> question about this contest. I have finished the 24 pages of Athena IX #1 and I have sent them already in 3 submissions of 8 pages each. I loved that character so much and I prefer to draw her more than the other ones . So..... yes yes I will make my question  . Is it possible to make 3 small stories of 8 pages each with Athena IX and sent them in 3 more submissions for art and the 3 stories to be one more submission for the writers contest? I hope I made clear my question .


Well, you could have sent the original Athena IX as one submission of 24 pages.  On the one hand being able to produce a lot of pages is good, fast and good quality is better.  No one gets a job just for being fast.  You can submit as both writer and artist on your pieces.  A lot of entries will not win this contest, make sure they are high quality.

----------


## sh4d0vvkn1ght

well I made 24 pages with a new char full colored and I think decent quality in 31 days  :Big Grin: . It was a bet vs myshelf to finish in 1 month. Well I am not so experienced as you in comics but fast is very important in comics if you want to work in a monthly book I think. some samples here http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/ . I don't think I made my question clear tho. I want to make a script with Athena ix (24 pages) to use it as another 3 submissions for art . The question is : can I do that and this to be one submission for writing also? Thanks for the answer and I hope I made my question more clear now  :Big Grin: . I prefer multiple submission than one only for 2 main reasons a) I am improving every page (I think) so the page 24 its much better than page 1. So there is a notable difference from submission 1 from  submission 3 b) and Top Cow promised one comment paragraph for every submission before 15 January 2016 (if I remember the date right) . So I can hope they sent me more commends for my art than just one paragraph . And that's the most important thing because I don't live in US (yes yes you know it from my English :P) and I will never have the opportunity to meet a comic editor  :Big Grin:  or someone professional who will comment about my art.

----------


## Pauul

> To prepare for this contest, I purchased the hardback "Complete Aphrodite IX" book, however, it appears to only contain the story of what happens after the 700 year nap the Nines took. Can anyone point me to where I can find the beginning of the story? I have searched for individual comics, but I have no idea which ones are the ones to look for. Thanks, in advance.


The only events that occur between the end of the _Cyber Force_ series and the beginning of _Aphrodite IX_ Rebirth are chronicled in the original _Aphrodite IX_ series by David Finch and David Wohl and _Aphrodite IX/Cyber Force #1_. Both can be found in the _Aphrodite IX: The Complete Series_ hardcover.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Hello guys,
I was just wondering if you could help me make sure I read all the necessary material. 
I read Cyberforce Rebirth TPB Vol. 1 and 2, Aphrodite IX Rebirth Vol. 1 and 2, and all the IXth Generation (issue 1 to 6) plus all four one-shots. Is the original Aphrodite IX series by David Finch and David Wohl a must read? Isn't it out of continuity?
Thanks a bunch and good luck to all!

----------


## Pauul

> Hello guys,
> I was just wondering if you could help me make sure I read all the necessary material.
> I read Cyberforce Rebirth TPB Vol. 1 and 2, Aphrodite IX Rebirth Vol. 1 and 2, and all the IXth Generation (issue 1 to 6) plus all four one-shots. Is the original Aphrodite IX series by David Finch and David Wohl a must read? Isn't it out of continuity?
> Thanks a bunch and good luck to all!


It isn't a must read, but, yeah, I think it just about fits into continuity.

You have to fudge a few details here and there. Consider the fact that a lot of the stuff Aphrodite IX is told in that series is misinformation. And some of the stuff you see, in retrospect, can't mean what it was originally meant to mean.

You can definitely get by without reading it, but if you get the chance, I would recommend looking at it.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Thanks Pauul!

----------


## K_AMA

Thank you Lightningmax  :Smile:

----------


## WalkingLost

The link to the rules and submission form doesn't seem to be working. It says it downloads, but then it won't open. I've tried on the computer and on my phone. Anyone know how to rectify this?

----------


## Mathew

They're compressed in a zipped folder which you'l need to open in a particular way.




> Do one of the following: To extract a single file or folder, double-click the compressed folder to open it. Then, drag the file or folder from the compressed folder to a new location. To extract the entire contents of the compressed folder, right-click the folder, click Extract All, and then follow the instructions.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Hey Guys, Question
It seems like sometimes between Cyberforce/Aphrodite and IX generation #1, Aphrodite removed the Coin of Solomon from inside her skull and is now wearing it as a pendant around her neck. Did I miss something? I don't see that event actually being told anywhere and why would she do that?

----------


## PaulBulman

Hello, I have some questions regarding the talent hunt.

I apologize if this has been asked previously, but I searched through several pages of this thread and didn't find a direct answer:

1. Is it possible to pair with a writer + artist combo for this search? 

2. I have recently completed a book for DC Comics (via Insight Editions), however it was not a standard sequential based comic, and I was wondering if that would exclude me from participating in this talent hunt? I have done no further work for DC at this time.

Thank you, I appreciate the time.

- Paul

----------


## Mathew

> Hey Guys, Question
> It seems like sometimes between Cyberforce/Aphrodite and IX generation #1, Aphrodite removed the Coin of Solomon from inside her skull and is now wearing it as a pendant around her neck. Did I miss something? I don't see that event actually being told anywhere and why would she do that?


Aphrodite would probably have had it removed during the 25 years interval if she believed it was how Burch was able to take control of her and then erase her memory. Even with Burch out of the picture there's still Hades IX to worry about, especially as she was able to take direct control of Aphrodite XV in Aphrodite IX: Rebirth #9.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Hello, I have some questions regarding the talent hunt.
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked previously, but I searched through several pages of this thread and didn't find a direct answer:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to pair with a writer + artist combo for this search? 
> 
> 2. I have recently completed a book for DC Comics (via Insight Editions), however it was not a standard sequential based comic, and I was wondering if that would exclude me from participating in this talent hunt? I have done no further work for DC at this time.
> 
> Thank you, I appreciate the time.
> ...


1)Yes.
2)Ryan?

----------


## FIG

Looks exciting....will get commissions out of the way and work on this.

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Aphrodite would probably have had it removed during the 25 years interval if she believed it was how Burch was able to take control of her and then erase her memory. Even with Burch out of the picture there's still Hades IX to worry about, especially as she was able to take direct control of Aphrodite XV in Aphrodite IX: Rebirth #9.


Actually, it is showed and stated in the Aphrodite series that Burch controlled her through the dot on her face. That's why she stabbed herself in the dot in order to stop Burch slaving her in the first arc when about to kill Marcus. Which brings about another question. All the IXs have dots on them, does that mean they can be slaved too?

----------


## Mathew

> Actually, it is showed and stated in the Aphrodite series that Burch controlled her through the dot on her face. That's why she stabbed herself in the dot in order to stop Burch slaving her in the first arc when about to kill Marcus. Which brings about another question. All the IXs have dots on them, does that mean they can be slaved too?


Aphrodite XV does mention that in in #7, for some reason I thought that the only reference to the Slave mode was in The Hidden Files and not something that the character was readily aware of. I had also assumed that, due to its location the coin served some purpose to enable the Chairwoman to transfer her consciousness into Aphrodite's body and was also how Burch was able to control her. In IXth Generation #2 Hades mentions how she is able to alter Mothers programming and has added traces of Hopes Dark Matter every time a IX was resurrected, if they could all be slaved I don't think Hades would need to act so covertly. 

Hades also mentions that "only Aphrodite hasn't been resurrected in the past few years" which would suggest the possibility that she'd died, in which case the coin would not be in her (present) skull, although that idea would probably contradict established continuity.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Interesting,
Thank you Mathew!

----------


## JVillain

> Aphrodite XV does mention that in in #7, for some reason I thought that the only reference to the Slave mode was in The Hidden Files and not something that the character was readily aware of. I had also assumed that, due to its location the coin served some purpose to enable the Chairwoman to transfer her consciousness into Aphrodite's body and was also how Burch was able to control her. In IXth Generation #2 Hades mentions how she is able to alter Mothers programming and has added traces of Hopes Dark Matter every time a IX was resurrected, if they could all be slaved I don't think Hades would need to act so covertly. 
> 
> Hades also mentions that "only Aphrodite hasn't been resurrected in the past few years" which would suggest the possibility that she'd died, in which case the coin would not be in her (present) skull, although that idea would probably contradict established continuity.


Hi folks, been lurking here for a while, so my understanding is as follows. The dot on Aphrodite's face was/is a synaptic neural interface between her and her handler Burch. When Aphrodite was brought out of stasis, Burch was also brought out of stasis and hence how she was slaved. I would think that the other IX's also having the dots means they also have handlers, and also can be slaved. It's just that at this point we don't know who they are or where they are. Probably in stasis somewhere. Which begs the question if Francesca created the IX's to rule why create them to be slaved also?  The obvious answer is that she probably did so in order to be able to squash any opposition to her rise as supreme ruler once her consciousness was downloaded to Aphrodite's body. As far as the coin of Solomon, perhaps she had it removed fearing it could also be used to control her. That's a guess. But I do know that the coin was the intelligence speaking to her in Aphrodite IX, perhaps something happened along the way between the end of Aphrodite IX series and IXth Generation to make her distrust that intelligence ?

----------


## JVillain

> It isn't a must read, but, yeah, I think it just about fits into continuity.
> 
> You have to fudge a few details here and there. Consider the fact that a lot of the stuff Aphrodite IX is told in that series is misinformation. And some of the stuff you see, in retrospect, can't mean what it was originally meant to mean.
> 
> You can definitely get by without reading it, but if you get the chance, I would recommend looking at it.


Pauul is back in full effect! That's interesting, I took the whole reveal of The Pre rebirth Chairwoman in Post Rebirth to mean that it was some sort of conditioning or dreams Aphrodite was having while in stasis, or maybe some mixture of the two. Not to say that those events in the pre rebirth series did not happen, they happened but not as depicted In the books. Or some happened some didn't. I figured the old series was out of continuity after the Rebirth. Maybe Ryan can shed more light on this. The events in Pre Rebirth Aphrodite IX series, did they happen as depicted in the series? Did they not happen at all? Or is it a mix between the two

----------


## KY Matty

Continuity, continuity.  Is _Artifacts_ the same continuity as the Rebirths / is Aphrodite IV in _Artifacts_ the same as Aphrodite IV in _Cyberforce Rebirth_?  What about the multiple _Witchblade_ series and the _Darkness_ books?  If I could find them, would it be beneficial to read the old _Aphrodite IX_ and _Cyberforce_ titles?  Is there a change in character personalities from the originals to the rebirths?
Thanks!

----------


## Mathew

> The dot on Aphrodite's face was/is a synaptic neural interface between her and her handler Burch. When Aphrodite was brought out of stasis, Burch was also brought out of stasis and hence how she was slaved. I would think that the other IX's also having the dots means they also have handlers, and also can be slaved. It's just that at this point we don't know who they are or where they are. Probably in stasis somewhere. Which begs the question if Francesca created the IX's to rule why create them to be slaved also?


The synaptic interface is how the IXs transfer their consciousness between bodies at point of death. This was likely a "special gift" that the chairwoman gave to Aphrodite alone, otherwise Hades and Ares would have been slaved during the experiment to "contain the light" in IXth Generation #3 but instead displayed independence and emotion. The Slave mode was probably meant to condition Aphrodite so that the Chairwoman could then switch bodies, she'd then have disposed of Burch like she sealed away Hope when she'd served her purpose.

----------


## Magnolia

> All companies supply previously published scripts for try outs. There are several reasons for this: 1) as mentioned, there are no spoilers. 2) The published book can use as reference for script questions the artist might have. 3) The company has a point of comparison for every other artist who does the script. 4) It allows a point of comparison for the artists themselves "I have to do better than the guy they published".


Thank you for answering!

----------


## Magnolia

Thanks for answering. I was thinking that the winners artwork would/could be published so it wouldn't necessarily be for nothing.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Hey Guys,
I am shamelessly going to plug myself in here because Sunday is my blogging day and I am talking about the process/method I am using as I study the characters from IX Generation. There might be some helpful tips in here for some of you writers, if not, just ignore it and pretend none of this happened. 
http://comicsbynico.com/2015/11/08/character-study/

----------


## PaulBulman

> 1)Yes.
> 2)Ryan?


Matt answered my question on Twitter, thanks!

Seems I'm unable to take part, darn.

----------


## Sully

You've mentioned in the rules that this story must be self-contained, not a set up for an arc. Now that I'm about halfway done, I find myself curious. Does this mean that it can't make any real changes? That the end has to leave the universe as it was in the beginning? Deus Ex Machina and all that? Or is our story allowed to make a change to the status quo, so long as it is all handled within the single script. 

For instance, the formation of a new alliance?

----------


## Mackie Magpie

Quick question. Millarworld is also running a talent hunt that ends this month.

Would I be disqualified for consideration in the this talent hunt if, by some miracle, I won both of them?

----------


## KY Matty

> Quick question. Millarworld is also running a talent hunt that ends this month.
> 
> Would I be disqualified for consideration in the this talent hunt if, by some miracle, I won both of them?


If you win, Millarworld pays Marvel and DC starter rates for a writer or an artist.  All of the source material is either published by Image Comics or Icon Comics--an imprint publisher for Marvel.  Winning the talent hunt itself may not disqualify you, but if you've done work for either of these companies, then you can't participate.  Since Millarworld will notify the winners on December 23rd, then I assume that you will have done work for one of these companies before May 15th 2016, which would disqualify you.

----------


## MSpeer632

I have a few questions about the IXth Generation society because I'm not really clear on how the XVs live.

So there are XVs that are cyborgs and genetically altered humans that live in each city, correct?
Do the XVs live normal lives like the humans or do they just do what the IX tells them?
Do the XVs all look like their IX counterpart?
Can they travel between cities or are they confined to their respective one?

----------


## Mathew

The cities are largely populated by the cyborgs that receive cybernetic implants from birth in order for them to survive and the small population of Gen that managed to escape the destruction of Genesis City and now reside in Aphrodite's city. The XVs make up a small percentage of the total population as they are mass produced full body cyborgs created with the IX that they serve as a template. The XVs could only have the brain as the only organic component and would only need to ingest nutrients to sustain their brains functions, unlike the general population of cyborgs and Gen who would be able to eat food and drink Tea.

Aphrodite allows her XVs a certain amount of free will, but the other IXs are not as generous. While an unnamed Aphrodite XV was able to travel to Hermes City in IXth Generation #6 although the mode of transportation was not revealed so it is not impossible to travel between cities the same would probably not be possible for a Hades XV.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Hello Guys,
I have a few question for Ryan, Pauul, and anybody else who might know:

1)What is the contraption on Ares’ back? It looks like some sort of Cybernetic implant. You can easily see it on the spread of the IXs in Aphrodite rebirth Vol.2 and later when they are all sitting at the table.

2)Who is the dead body missing a head and marked VI in the Aphrodite hidden files story?

3) When do the one shot stories (Artemis, Apollo, Athena, and Poseidon) take place? Am I correct to assume they take place during the 25 years gap between 2802 and 2827?

4) In the CyberForce/ Aphrodite crossover, Velocity mentions that the world finally ended ten years after she killed the chairwoman. Now, we all know the extinction event took place in 2102 which places the Chairwoman's death at 2092. YET, there are two flashbacks in the books (one in Aphrodite rebirth Vol 2 and one in IX generation issue 3) that shows her alive at the date 2102 when the IXs were in training with Birch. How is this possible?

Thanks a bunch to everyone here. I've been having a blast studying this fascinating world.
-Nico

----------


## JVillain

> The cities are largely populated by the cyborgs that receive cybernetic implants from birth in order for them to survive and the small population of Gen that managed to escape the destruction of Genesis City and now reside in Aphrodite's city. The XVs make up a small percentage of the total population as they are mass produced full body cyborgs created with the IX that they serve as a template. The XVs could only have the brain as the only organic component and would only need to ingest nutrients to sustain their brains functions, unlike the general population of cyborgs and Gen who would be able to eat food and drink Tea.
> 
> Aphrodite allows her XVs a certain amount of free will, but the other IXs are not as generous. While an unnamed Aphrodite XV was able to travel to Hermes City in IXth Generation #6 although the mode of transportation was not revealed so it is not impossible to travel between cities the same would probably not be possible for a Hades XV.


To piggy back on that, travel between cities is definitely possible, the cyborgs definitely had land vehicles, airships, and were also preparing to travel to the moon, and were planing to establish a colony there prior to the Ascencion. When the IX's rolled in to town, they had their own army, replete with airships, tanks, land vehicles and technology based on unlimited energy drawn from dark matter through quantum entanglement. It is mentioned that trade exists between the cities in the IX Genaration Hidden files. However most of the IX's being dictators they tend to restrict travel. Talk about tough immigration laws eh? Hope that helps

----------


## JVillain

> Hello Guys,
> I have a few question for Ryan, Pauul, and anybody else who might know:
> 
> 1)What is the contraption on Ares back? It looks like some sort of Cybernetic implant. You can easily see it on the spread of the IXs in Aphrodite rebirth Vol.2 and later when they are all sitting at the table.
> 
> 2)Who is the dead body missing a head and marked VI in the Aphrodite hidden files story?
> 
> 3) When do the one shot stories (Artemis, Apollo, Athena, and Poseidon) take place? Am I correct to assume they take place during the 25 years gap between 2802 and 2827?
> 
> ...


1- They haven't specified what that is on his back, but it's safe to say is definitely a cybernetic enhancement of some kind, maybe huge spikes come out of there, or maybe he's meant to attach to something? Perhaps there is an Ares Mecha suit somewhere?  Have fun with it. 

2- I believe that would be Aphrodite VI

3- Athena, Apollo, and Poseidon either take place in the 20 year gap between the end of the AphroditeIX series, or between issues 1-3 of IX Generation, that's not specified. ArtemisIX takes place right after the end of IXGeneration #3 when Hadesblew herself up, as we see they are in the process of rebuilding etc.

4- The extinction level event occurred sometime in the year 2102 shortly after the Chairwomans death at the hands of Velocity, but there were still survivors, there was a tribulation period of ten years after that were the earth was a no mans land and the few human survivors that remained perished, or we're exterminated by the new emerging species of human. After 10 years what we know as the human race was pretty much extinct except for Burch, or anyone else who might have been kept safe in stasis. That is as per the timeline in Aphrodite IX Hidden files, and that's what I believe Velocity is referring to.

----------


## NicoIzambard

> 1- They haven't specified what that is on his back, but it's safe to say is definitely a cybernetic enhancement of some kind, maybe huge spikes come out of there, or maybe he's meant to attach to something? Perhaps there is an Ares Mecha suit somewhere?  Have fun with it. 
> 
> 2- I believe that would be Aphrodite VI
> 
> 3- Athena, Apollo, and Poseidon either take place in the 20 year gap between the end of the AphroditeIX series, or between issues 1-3 of IX Generation, that's not specified. ArtemisIX takes place right after the end of IXGeneration #3 when Hadesblew herself up, as we see they are in the process of rebuilding etc.
> 
> 4- The extinction level event occurred sometime in the year 2102 shortly after the Chairwomans death at the hands of Velocity, but there were still survivors, there was a tribulation period of ten years after that were the earth was a no mans land and the few human survivors that remained perished, or we're exterminated by the new emerging species of human. After 10 years what we know as the human race was pretty much extinct except for Burch, or anyone else who might have been kept safe in stasis. That is as per the timeline in Aphrodite IX Hidden files, and that's what I believe Velocity is referring to.


2) Actually, to be precise, it is a male body.

----------


## JVillain

> 2) Actually, to be precise, it is a male body.


Quite right! I'm going to hazard a guess and say it was either an Artemis, or Poiseidon given the fact that both Haphestus and Apollo both have darker skin, that, and Ares synaptic connection thing is on his chest, and not face like was the case with lp

----------


## Pauul

> Quite right! I'm going to hazard a guess and say it was either an Artemis, or Poiseidon given the fact that both Haphestus and Apollo both have darker skin, that, and Ares synaptic connection thing is on his chest, and not face like was the case with lp


It really could be anybody. Athena I was a black woman (well, robotic woman) and Artemis I was female while Artemis IX is male. Not to mention that there was a Hera I, and no Hera IX, so some series were discontinued. See _Witchblade #134_ to _#136_.




> If you win, Millarworld pays Marvel and DC starter rates for a writer or an artist. All of the source material is either published by Image Comics or Icon Comics--an imprint publisher for Marvel. Winning the talent hunt itself may not disqualify you, but if you've done work for either of these companies, then you can't participate. Since Millarworld will notify the winners on December 23rd, then I assume that you will have done work for one of these companies before May 15th 2016, which would disqualify you.


Which isn't bad, because if you've been disqualified, that means you have broken into the industry. I can't enter the Millarworld Talent Hunt because I was a Runner-Up last year. And that is certainly not a bad thing.




> You've mentioned in the rules that this story must be self-contained, not a set up for an arc. Now that I'm about halfway done, I find myself curious. Does this mean that it can't make any real changes? That the end has to leave the universe as it was in the beginning? Deus Ex Machina and all that? Or is our story allowed to make a change to the status quo, so long as it is all handled within the single script.
> 
> For instance, the formation of a new alliance?


You could do something inconsequential, but you need to remember that Matt Hawkins isn't going to want to rewrite anything in the main series, no matter how cool your idea is. Read the one shots. They introduce interesting ideas and things that matter, but not things which might impact the main series.




> Pauul is back in full effect! That's interesting, I took the whole reveal of The Pre rebirth Chairwoman in Post Rebirth to mean that it was some sort of conditioning or dreams Aphrodite was having while in stasis, or maybe some mixture of the two. Not to say that those events in the pre rebirth series did not happen, they happened but not as depicted In the books. Or some happened some didn't. I figured the old series was out of continuity after the Rebirth. Maybe Ryan can shed more light on this. The events in Pre Rebirth Aphrodite IX series, did they happen as depicted in the series? Did they not happen at all? Or is it a mix between the two


Some of the stuff from the Rebirth series directly references the past series. Other stuff, you need to fudge the details with, as I said. Like, in _Aphrodite IX #0_ you see a mechanical Aphrodite being constructed. And on the next page you see the IX mark. But during the construction you don't see this, and there is another Aphrodite seen in a tube later in the series. We know Aphrodite IX is biological, not mechanical. However, the Aphrodite seen later is likely Aphrodite X (she can't be a duplicate Aphrodite IX, because we know from Rebirth that there are no duplicate IX's). And we know Aphrodite X was mechanical. So, what if the same scientists are working on Aphrodite IX and Aphrodite X in the same lab?

That isn't what was intended, but it would make a good retcon if you wanted to consider the earlier series as being in continuity.

So, I would say that series should be considered in continuity, but that the continuity is 'fuzzy'.

Thank you for the welcome back, although unfortunately I don't really think I can make it on to here as often as I did.

If you are interested in what I'm currently up to then my blog is here - https://paulpennawrites.wordpress.com/

----------


## JVillain

> It really could be anybody. Athena I was a black woman (well, robotic woman) and Artemis I was female while Artemis IX is male. Not to mention that there was a Hera I, and no Hera IX, so some series were discontinued. See _Witchblade #134_ to _#136_.


After reading the latest issue of IX I'm more inclined to believe that it was an earlier Ares model, given the revelation about Ares in the latest issue, and knowing their plan was to bust up into the moon station and rescue the artifacts, they must have had specific *ahem* designs for that headless body. 





> Which isn't bad, because if you've been disqualified, that means you have broken into the industry. I can't enter the Millarworld Talent Hunt because I was a Runner-Up last year. And that is certainly not a bad thing.


Not bad at all





> You could do something inconsequential, but you need to remember that Matt Hawkins isn't going to want to rewrite anything in the main series, no matter how cool your idea is. Read the one shots. They introduce interesting ideas and things that matter, but not things which might impact the main series.


He's also probably not gonna alter his plans for the characters no matter how genius an idea may be. So I wouldn't kill anyone.






> Some of the stuff from the Rebirth series directly references the past series. Other stuff, you need to fudge the details with, as I said. Like, in _Aphrodite IX #0_ you see a mechanical Aphrodite being constructed. And on the next page you see the IX mark. But during the construction you don't see this, and there is another Aphrodite seen in a tube later in the series. We know Aphrodite IX is biological, not mechanical. However, the Aphrodite seen later is likely Aphrodite X (she can't be a duplicate Aphrodite IX, because we know from Rebirth that there are no duplicate IX's). And we know Aphrodite X was mechanical. So, what if the same scientists are working on Aphrodite IX and Aphrodite X in the same lab?
> 
> That isn't what was intended, but it would make a good retcon if you wanted to consider the earlier series as being in continuity.
> 
> So, I would say that series should be considered in continuity, but that the continuity is 'fuzzy'.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome back, although unfortunately I don't really think I can make it on to here as often as I did.
> 
> If you are interested in what I'm currently up to then my blog is here - https://paulpennawrites.wordpress.com/


This is were I've run into a bit of a snag. The main character in my story was originally one from the OG Aph series, but realizing that series was in continuity I felt it wasn't safe using him so instead I wrote him up as an entire new character which I know is kind of faux pas according to the contest rules. Yeah, all those men and women who worked on the protocol are interesting, someone should do a story about them. 

That story you're working on is cool man. It has this Edgar Allen Poe sort of vibe, as does the artwork, which also reminded me of V for Vendetta a little bit in the look of it. The one character really looked like Vincent Price. Was that intentional? Consider me in.

----------


## Lightningmax

> The cities are largely populated by the cyborgs that receive cybernetic implants from birth in order for them to survive and the small population of Gen that managed to escape the destruction of Genesis City and now reside in Aphrodite's city.


I find this answer to be questionable: implanting cybernetics at birth.  I believe it falls under if the "event" does not occur onscreen it is not cannon. This is my personal issue because it has not been dealt with "in story" and so I have a story that addresses it, so assumptions aside we really know nothing Jon Snow.  You writer types should have jumped on world building from the beginning.    Now it has been twenty five years of rebirth (transferring personalities into new bodies) and standard birth. The populations have to have had unnatural population growth.  Death and birth move at unnatural rates, because infant mortality and child mortality have been manipulated, standard mortality has been changed -- at the whim of the IXs.  War is a game because mortality is effectively over.  Anybody addressing these questions?




> The XVs make up a small percentage of the total population as they are mass produced full body cyborgs created with the IX that they serve as a template. The XVs could only have the brain as the only organic component and would only need to ingest nutrients to sustain their brains functions, unlike the general population of cyborgs and Gen who would be able to eat food and drink Tea.


I was under the impression that the XVs were organic clones based on the IXs -- from the IX Generations Issue 3, where Ares is screaming about his XVs being based on a god.




> Aphrodite allows her XVs a certain amount of free will, but the other IXs are not as generous. While an unnamed Aphrodite XV was able to travel to Hermes City in IXth Generation #6 although the mode of transportation was not revealed so it is not impossible to travel between cities the same would probably not be possible for a Hades XV.


Travel appears to be by personal airship or Griffin or Dragon -- since it was an Aphrodite XV.

----------


## Pauul

> I was under the impression that the XVs were organic clones based on the IXs -- from the IX Generations Issue 3, where Ares is screaming about his XVs being based on a god.


My understanding is that the XV's are not organic at all. Their brains are digital copies taken from a living individual. Their physical design are based on the IX's.




> This is were I've run into a bit of a snag. The main character in my story was originally one from the OG Aph series, but realizing that series was in continuity I felt it wasn't safe using him so instead I wrote him up as an entire new character which I know is kind of faux pas according to the contest rules. Yeah, all those men and women who worked on the protocol are interesting, someone should do a story about them.


My entry that got me a Runners-Up spot used new characters. You can use new characters as long as you don't mind signing away the rights to them.




> That story you're working on is cool man. It has this Edgar Allen Poe sort of vibe, as does the artwork, which also reminded me of V for Vendetta a little bit in the look of it. The one character really looked like Vincent Price. Was that intentional? Consider me in.


Which one? 'Projections'? I left a lot of the character designs up to the artist. If something doesn't really matter in a script, you should leave it up to the artist, let them do what they want. They should be able to have as much fun with a script as they possibly can. If you look at the fourth panel, he has a Space Invader cufflink too. That was nothing to do with me. All Stewart.

You have got to remember that your artist is your partner. You need to give them opportunities to put themselves into the story too.

It's actually an older small press strip, rather than a current project. A lot of my recent energies have been spent on the Top Cow backup strip I've been writing.

I have two other old strips by me on the blog too (although those are a little less polished).

You guys should be writing for small press anthologies too. It isn't professional work, so it won't disqualify you from this. You don't get paid but you get to work with a small press editor and you learn a lot. Plus you get to see an artist draw your strip, which trust me, is a magical experience.

I would appreciate any followers, of course. And I will be using my blog to announce new projects when I can.

I'm also posting about any other opportunities for writers to break into the industry (such as the Top Cow Talent Hunt or the Millarworld Annual) when I hear about them. I've provided links to information and suggested research material. Anything I think might help another aspiring writer break into the industry.

----------


## Mathew

> I find this answer to be questionable: implanting cybernetics at birth.


The Speros City Cyborg birthing chamber appeared back in Aphrodite IX: Rebirth #6 where you can clearly see the cybernetic implants on Executor Jezebels son as he  matured from baby to a toddler in the space of two pages.




> I was under the impression that the XVs were organic clones based on the IXs -- from the IX Generations Issue 3, where Ares is screaming about his XVs being based on a god.


The Aphrodite XV introduced in Aphrodite IX: Rebirth was able to separate both forearms, extend and contract  hair and had those whips that extended from her back. The Hades XVs that were destroyed in IXth Generation #1 seemed to be somewhat mechanical as did the Ares XVs while they were blown apart in IXth Generation #6.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

Technical question here: Most IXth Generation books start with a quote on the page right after the credits on the inside cover. Does that mean our page 1 has to be opposite page 2 or can we ask that the quote page be dispensed with so that we can start our page 1 right after the inside cover, for page-turn reasons?

----------


## Pauul

> Technical question here: Most IXth Generation books start with a quote on the page right after the credits on the inside cover. Does that mean our page 1 has to be opposite page 2 or can we ask that the quote page be dispensed with so that we can start our page 1 right after the inside cover, for page-turn reasons?


Actually, while this does happen in the main series, if you take a look at the one shots, there is no quote at the beginning.

Since you're writing a one shot, I would allow them to be your guide.

----------


## Lightningmax

> The Speros City Cyborg birthing chamber appeared back in Aphrodite IX: Rebirth #6 where you can clearly see the cybernetic implants on Executor Jezebels son as he  matured from baby to a toddler in the space of two pages.


Thanks.  My statement still stands... hate to be mysterious but it is a major point in my proposed story and I hope that it becomes cannon, even if the story is not picked.





> The Aphrodite XV introduced in Aphrodite IX: Rebirth was able to separate both forearms, extend and contract  hair and had those whips that extended from her back. The Hades XVs that were destroyed in IXth Generation #1 seemed to be somewhat mechanical as did the Ares XVs while they were blown apart in IXth Generation #6.


In this world what is truly mechanical?  I tend to reserve judgment unless it is clearly stated in the text.

----------


## Mathew

> Technical question here: Most IXth Generation books start with a quote on the page right after the credits on the inside cover. Does that mean our page 1 has to be opposite page 2 or can we ask that the quote page be dispensed with so that we can start our page 1 right after the inside cover, for page-turn reasons?


Most of the one shots do begin with the credits on the inside front cover and three paragraphs about the Aphrodite protocol on page 1 and the story beginning on page 2, however Athena IX has an advert for Mr. Robot on the inside front cover, credits on page 1, the three paragraphs on page 2 and the story beginning on page 3. This is because the second and third pages of the story (pages 4-5) were combined as a double page spread which preserved some of the dramatic reveals later in the story.

----------


## Pauul

> In this world what is truly mechanical? I tend to reserve judgment unless it is clearly stated in the text.


This is the exact dialogue spoken by Aphrodite XV in _Aphrodite IX #6_;

*Aph IX: You're a cyborg?

Aph XV: Nope. Full android. The epidermal organic layer is about 5mm thick, but it's not real tissue.

Aph XV: All Fifteens are full Singularity Models. Human minds downloaded into an invulnerable, immortal shell. We never grow old, never get sick, and can be upgraded to adapt to any environment.*

Does that clear things up?

----------


## Lightningmax

> This is the exact dialogue spoken by Aphrodite XV in _Aphrodite IX #6_;
> 
> *Aph IX: You're a cyborg?
> 
> Aph XV: Nope. Full android. The epidermal organic layer is about 5mm thick, but it's not real tissue.
> 
> Aph XV: All Fifteens are full Singularity Models. Human minds downloaded into an invulnerable, immortal shell. We never grow old, never get sick, and can be upgraded to adapt to any environment.*
> 
> Does that clear things up?


Yes, thanks.  So what was the big birth scene in IXth Generation 6?

----------


## Pauul

> Yes, thanks. So what was the big birth scene in IXth Generation 6?


You mean in _IXth Generation #5_?

That was the birth of the IXth models, which are biological organisms. Nine mothers (or, surrogates, really) - each one for a different member of the IXth Generation.

Hermes IX used the Wheel of Shadows to project herself back through time to witness her own origins.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

> Most of the one shots do begin with the credits on the inside front cover and three paragraphs about the Aphrodite protocol on page 1 and the story beginning on page 2, however Athena IX has an advert for Mr. Robot on the inside front cover, credits on page 1, the three paragraphs on page 2 and the story beginning on page 3. This is because the second and third pages of the story (pages 4-5) were combined as a double page spread which preserved some of the dramatic reveals later in the story.


UPDATE: Ryan responded on Twitter, saying both work, so, I guess folks can make reference to a page turn if you feel it matters for their script.

----------


## REINDEER

Hello everyone,
I didn't understand the deadline of this competition. 
I'm an artist I can send the pages after 1/15/2015 without having received feedback? or I need the written feedback for participate at the contest?
and I can send the submission agreement in black and white? or I have to print it in color?

Please answer me.

----------


## Mathew

> I'm an artist I can send the pages after 1/15/2015 without having received feedback? or I need the written feedback for participate at the contest?


The January deadline is for the feedback and as stated in the TC_TalentHunt_2015-2016.pdf that is almost impossible to copy/paste a quote from. _"EVERYONE IS ENCOURAGED TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS, BUT YOU DON’T HAVE TO AND CAN SIMPLY TURN IN YOUR ENTRY BY THE FINAL DEADLINE OF MAY 15, 2016."_




> and I can send the submission agreement in black and white? or I have to print it in color?


I would assume that your signature and innitials on the document is more important than it being printed in CMYK. It is also worth noting that saving as monochrome would result in a much smaller file size allowing your completed submission and agreement to remain under the 10mb file size limit.

----------


## REINDEER

> The January deadline is for the feedback and as stated in the TC_TalentHunt_2015-2016.pdf that is almost impossible to copy/paste a quote from. _"EVERYONE IS ENCOURAGED TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS, BUT YOU DON’T HAVE TO AND CAN SIMPLY TURN IN YOUR ENTRY BY THE FINAL DEADLINE OF MAY 15, 2016."_
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that your signature and innitials on the document is more important than it being printed in CMYK. It is also worth noting that saving as monochrome would result in a much smaller file size allowing your completed submission and agreement to remain under the 10mb file size limit.


thanks for clarifying

----------


## ftkeener

Okay, I can't find any comics that connect the original 0, 1, 2, 3, and 4 to the "Collected Hardcover"...any help?

----------


## guaybrian

Hello Folks

Had a question but figured it out. Have a good day!

----------


## atomikdog

In Poseidon, Page 3, Panel 6: "There is a massive crowd beneath him at the balcony, roaring and cheering." Also Page 5, Panel 4: "The people of Triton clutch each other and howl in horror..." Who or what are the people of Triton? Are they all copies of Poseidon? The Xvs are copies of Poseidon (yes?), an elite class, like his military I imagine, so there's a limited number of them (yes?), and they would only be scattered throughout the crowd (yes?), so it's not them. The crowd is referred to as cyborgs on Page 6. Is the full general populace made up of enhanced human-machine hybrids? Or are they mixed with standard-issue non-enhanced human beings? Thanks for future answers! The world-building in this series is awesome.

----------


## wmatute

Hello everyone! I am a little confused and hoping if someone can help me out. I downloaded the 2015 Zip file and opened the Poseiden IX script. It the same script as the Poseidien One Shot being sold now. Does this mean we can "redraw" the script and submit for the Talent Hunt?

----------


## Mathew

> Who or what are the people of Triton?.


They're all cyborgs that recieve cybernetic implants at birth which generally resemble metallic protrusions around the face.




> Does this mean we can "redraw" the script and submit for the Talent Hunt?


Yes, however you also have the option of approaching the script as though it has yet to be printed and create the supporting cast and scenery etc. from scratch while remaining true to the setting presented in Aphrodite IX and IXth Generation.

----------


## wmatute

Thank you Mathew! Another question came to mind as I read the PDF documents and scripts . All the scripts have around ~20 pages. Is there a minimum of how many pages should be illustrated for the submission?

----------


## Mathew

I believe that Lightningmax was the first to answer this question.




> Eight pages minimum.


But you would also need to consider the 10MB limit for your submission and release form.

----------


## wmatute

Excellent and thank you again!

----------


## Mackie Magpie

Since The Darkness is a pretty big character in the IXth series, would it be acceptable to write a story from it's point of view? 

Unless I haven't gotten to anything that covers this yet, all we know is The Darkness is somehow bonded (or maybe created a construct?) of Hope, and was then trapped by the chairwoman. 

Is this area weren't exploring or should the main story be kept to Aphrodite and friends?

----------


## dayinthelife

Stupid question time........... sorry in advance.

I'm a bit confused with the timeline. When does "present" start for the writers guidelines? Can a story take place during the cyberforce: rebirth series? Or is that considered as the past? Is there a specific book where the present starts?

----------


## KY Matty

@Pauul A moderator for the Millarworld forum posted this three hours ago: 
garjones Moderator 3h
We are not strictly following an 'unpublished' rule. The idea is for new names so people with regular jobs in the comics industry are out but the odd story here and there for anthologies or small press work is okay.
Which is a pity because Bryan K Vaughan's entry was really good. :wink:

As a runner-up your short story might count as anthology work.  If so, I would think that you would be eligible to participate next year unless you wind up with some major work between here and there.  They closed submissions on December 3rd for this year's hunt, but they are reopening the talent search next September.

----------


## KY Matty

Did anybody else think that the last panel on page 22 of _IXth Generation #7_ was an allusion to the '80's arcade game _Rampage_?  I did and it made me laugh.  So, even if it wasn't, I'm going to pretend it was.  I'll bet writing The Darkness is fun.

----------


## KY Matty

> Stupid question time........... sorry in advance.
> 
> I'm a bit confused with the timeline. When does "present" start for the writers guidelines? Can a story take place during the cyberforce: rebirth series? Or is that considered as the past? Is there a specific book where the present starts?


Man, that's a really good question.  I had to think about it.  The Talent Hunt PDF says this:

**This round your submission must be set in the futuristic timeline/world established in Aphrodite IX, Cyber Force and IXth Generation and can feature any character included in any of those three titles in any time from present day to the 2827 AD timeline of IXth Generation. If your story conflicts with published continuity it will be automatically rejected.

_Cyber Force Rebirth_ issue #1 opens with, "Millennium City, Pennsylvania.  Today."  So, I would take that to mean that anything from there through the _IX Generation_ series is where your story needs to take place.  Correct me if I'm wrong, anybody.

----------


## Pauul

> As a runner-up your short story might count as anthology work. If so, I would think that you would be eligible to participate next year unless you wind up with some major work between here and there. They closed submissions on December 3rd for this year's hunt, but they are reopening the talent search next September.


That would have been useful to know, before the deadline. Oh well.




> Man, that's a really good question. I had to think about it. The Talent Hunt PDF says this:
> 
> **This round your submission must be set in the futuristic timeline/world established in Aphrodite IX, Cyber Force and IXth Generation and can feature any character included in any of those three titles in any time from present day to the 2827 AD timeline of IXth Generation. If your story conflicts with published continuity it will be automatically rejected.
> 
> Cyber Force Rebirth issue #1 opens with, "Millennium City, Pennsylvania. Today." So, I would take that to mean that anything from there through the IX Generation series is where your story needs to take place. Correct me if I'm wrong, anybody.


My assumption is that you can write a story set from the present day, into the future. Although, since the focus is the _IXth Generation_ I would suggest focusing on related characters in the present day. Try and tie it into the future setting.

So, yes, you are right.

I would think an _Aphrodite IX_ or _IXth Generation_ story is more likely to win, though.




> Since The Darkness is a pretty big character in the IXth series, would it be acceptable to write a story from it's point of view?
> 
> Unless I haven't gotten to anything that covers this yet, all we know is The Darkness is somehow bonded (or maybe created a construct?) of Hope, and was then trapped by the chairwoman.
> 
> Is this area weren't exploring or should the main story be kept to Aphrodite and friends?


You could, yes, but given that the focus is on the _IXth Generation_, I would think you're more likely to win if you focus your energy on that group of characters. Of course, the Chairwoman interacted with Hope and Ares IX has a connection to the Darkness.

My advice would be, if you want to use the Darkness, find a way to somehow tie your story into the events unfolding in the _IXth Generation_ series.

----------


## KY Matty

> That would have been useful to know, before the deadline. Oh well.


Agreed.  It's unfortunate that the moderator posted that yesterday, four days after the deadline.
It's at the bottom of the comments of this link:
http://forums.millarworld.tv/t/milla...tions/1941/415

----------


## NicoIzambard

Question:
How is Top Cow going to know who is a returning contestant? Is it simply based on last names from the previous years submission agreements?
Good luck all!
-N

----------


## DayKnight

Hello, everyone! Sorry for bother you with this, but I really don´t get it  :Confused: 
I would like writing a story about a CyberForce characters, right? So, what continuity do I must to take? I mean, CyberForce Vol. 1-2-3-4?
Thanks a lot guys! And good luck for everyone!  :Wink:

----------


## KY Matty

> Question:
> How is Top Cow going to know who is a returning contestant? Is it simply based on last names from the previous years submission agreements?
> -N


Not sure.  I am planning on putting a note on the last page of my submission agreement saying that I am a returning contestant.




> Hello, everyone! Sorry for bother you with this, but I really don´t get it 
> I would like writing a story about a CyberForce characters, right? So, what continuity do I must to take? I mean, CyberForce Vol. 1-2-3-4?


The Talent Hunt PDF says that your submission must take place in the _IX Generation_ timeline.  That is the rebirth continuity, i.e., _Cyberforce: Rebirth_ Vols. I and II, _Aphrodite IX: Rebirth_ Vols. I and II, and _IX Generation_.

----------


## DayKnight

> The Talent Hunt PDF says that your submission must take place in the _IX Generation_ timeline.  That is the rebirth continuity, i.e., _Cyberforce: Rebirth_ Vols. I and II, _Aphrodite IX: Rebirth_ Vols. I and II, and _IX Generation_.


Thank you very much KY Matty.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Not sure.  I am planning on putting a note on the last page of my submission agreement saying that I am a returning contestant.


All applications have a release form signed with your real information, so they know who you are....

----------


## KY Matty

> Thank you very much KY Matty.


Gladly!




> All applications have a release form signed with your real information, so they know who you are....


I like your reason for editing.  :Wink: 
Sure they do, my man, but what I'm saying is the submission agreement doesn't have a line specifying if you are a returning contestant.  Under "the Material" in parenthesis it says "list title, description . . . and any other relevant information here."  I guess you could write "returning contestant" there.  What I'm driving at is this: Top Cow's talent hunt had well over 1,000 submissions last year and it has been going on since 2012 - 2013.  I would be surprised if they are checking each entrant's submission agreement and searching the backlogs of thousands of names over the last few years to see if they are a returning contestant (correct me if I'm wrong).  Therefore, I intend to put a note somewhere on my agreement specifying that I am a returning contestant.

Irrelevant side information:
At this point I have read so many Top Cow trades that I have literally had dreams taking place in the Top Cow universe the last three nights.  Is this happening to anybody else?  Am I going through some kind of quantum breach into a parallel universe?  I love the books like crazy but I don't really want to *live* in the _IX Generation_ universe.  
Have you all seen this?  It's hilarious!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Lvv1f5Qu4

----------


## Lightningmax

> Gladly!
> 
> 
> 
> I like your reason for editing. 
> Sure they do, my man, but what I'm saying is the submission agreement doesn't have a line specifying if you are a returning contestant.  Under "the Material" in parenthesis it says "list title, description . . . and any other relevant information here."  I guess you could write "returning contestant" there.  What I'm driving at is this: Top Cow's talent hunt had well over 1,000 submissions last year and it has been going on since 2012 - 2013.  I would be surprised if they are checking each entrant's submission agreement and searching the backlogs of thousands of names over the last few years to see if they are a returning contestant (correct me if I'm wrong).  Therefore, I intend to put a note somewhere on my agreement specifying that I am a returning contestant.


Uh yeah.  They are a business so they are keeping meticulous records.  Copyright law being what it is, they are checking their list and checking it twice, finding out who's naughty and nice.

A company doing a contest like this is opening themselves to any number of lawsuits, so they are carefully reviewing everything.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

So how official are the artifact locations, as defined in IXth Generation #7? That is, do we need to return the artifacts not used in the series back to Sanctuary XIII if we want to use them in our stories?

----------


## KY Matty

> Uh yeah.  They are a business so they are keeping meticulous records.  Copyright law being what it is, they are checking their list and checking it twice, finding out who's *naughty and nice*.
> 
> A company doing a contest like this is opening themselves to any number of lawsuits, so they are carefully reviewing everything.


Alright, now I see where you're coming from.  It didn't even occur to me that somebody might lie and claim to be a returning contestant to gain that very small edge.  That said, I'm still putting a note on my submission agreement.  At the very least my note can be considered a small gesture to the script readers about lessening their workload by 10 seconds.

----------


## givesight

Reading this thread makes me worried about my submission which I have been working on. I asked on this forum before i even committed to this contest. I am a "NEW" contestant that wishes to participate and I would like a fair chance to win. Before I proceed and over work myself, will my submission be considered? Here is a taste of my work, a wip.

----------


## Mackie Magpie

Do the cyborgs eat? Is that something that's open to interpretation?

----------


## Lightningmax

> Do the cyborgs eat? Is that something that's open to interpretation?


All living entities must take in nutrients for growth, and healing... but I believe they had banquets...  I don't have my comic books at work.

----------


## WriterFabian

Hello guys,

Quick question, is there a confirmation e-mail for pre-Jan15th entries?

Thanks in advance,

Fabian

----------


## blizleopard

Welp, the Millarworld contest winners are posted, and I was not one of them.  Now I can make a final pass on my script submission and get the documents signed and scanned to send back in!

----------


## ddamaged

Hi!

I have a script I've been working on since August that occurs between issue 2 and 3 of _IXth Generation_ that concerns a tragic love story between two XVs.  Is that acceptable? Or do I need align my tale with the most recent issue of _IXGeneration_? I would imagine not, because it would be difficult as a writer, and of course reader, to try to predict where Matt was going with his story arc and then adjust my story accordingly.

----------


## Attila Kiss

> Alright, now I see where you're coming from.  It didn't even occur to me that somebody might lie and claim to be a returning contestant to gain that very small edge.  That said, I'm still putting a note on my submission agreement.  At the very least my note can be considered a small gesture to the script readers about lessening their workload by 10 seconds.


Hmm... half of the winners will be returning contestants and half of the winners will be new ones (theoretically).
The right question to ask is how many returning contestants will make the total tally? If the percentage is less than 50% then there is a slight edge. However, if the returning contestants concoct 75% of the entries, newbies have a better shot.

----------


## JVillain

> Hi!
> 
> I have a script I've been working on since August that occurs between issue 2 and 3 of _IXth Generation_ that concerns a tragic love story between two XVs.  Is that acceptable? Or do I need align my tale with the most recent issue of _IXGeneration_? I would imagine not, because it would be difficult as a writer, and of course reader, to try to predict where Matt was going with his story arc and then adjust my story accordingly.


The contest rules stipulate that the story must be set in the timeline established in Cyberforce Rebirth, Aphrodite IX Rebirth and IXth Generation. So anywhere within that timeline works. My script is set within in the pages of one issue. Try not to affect possible future continuity or contradict established continuity and you should be golden. We're basically filling gaps within the narrative.

----------


## ddamaged

See, therein lies the problem I'm clairvoyant I don't what Matt Hawkins has planned for *future* story arcs. So, when I plotted my script only issue 4 was published. I didn't what where Matt was going with the series then. So, I need to put a stake in the dirt and say OK this is my story.

----------


## ddamaged

We've seen the Aphrodite's XVs have names, but do the other XVs have names or, because they are androids with human consciousnesses, do they merely have alpha-numeric designations, for example, 2A4B?

----------


## unfoldedsock

@topryan Hey guys i just had one quick question about the timeline setting for this contest. " This round your submission must be set in the futuristic timeline/world established in Aphrodite IX, Cyber Force and IXth Generation and can feature any character included in any of those three titles in any time from present day to 2827 AD timeline of IXth Generation. If your Story conflicts with published continuity it will be automatically rejected." by present do they mean issue#1 of cyber force: rebirth(the 2012 reboot) or what would be considered the present?

----------


## Lightningmax

> We've seen the Aphrodite's XVs have names, but do the other XVs have names or, because they are androids with human consciousnesses, do they merely have alpha-numeric designations, for example, 2A4B?


It has not been clearly defined.  Seems as if that is up to the individual IXs.  Maybe Apollo named some as an experiment?

----------


## MrJ

Hey Ryan 

Sorry to be asking what is potentially a stupid question, but just to clarify, Can you submit multiple script entries or is it just one submission per person? Its not mentioned in the rules that I can see. Thanks

----------


## Josef Cuddy

Does anyone know Stryker's last military rank in current canon? A Google search resulted in references to colonel, major, and captain. And, as I understand it, he's always been US Army, but is there anything that contradicts him being a Ranger?

----------


## Trey Strain

A 22-page script covers just one issue.  What could you reasonably tell about someone's writing ability from one issue?  That's like watching the first 15 minutes of a one-hour television drama and then thinking you know something about the writer.

And does anyone know whether any of the winners of this contest have gone on to work on the industry?

----------


## Trey Strain

> Does anyone know Stryker's last military rank in current canon? A Google search resulted in references to colonel, major, and captain. And, as I understand it, he's always been US Army, but is there anything that contradicts him being a Ranger?


Hey, were you jcuddy1013 on the old DC AOL boards?

----------


## TheRealWonton

I have a question about the Aphrodite Ix/Cyber Forces history. Chairwoman Francesca has often referred to an aspect of the protocol that would allow her to "become Aphrodite." In the crossover, she says the final recording is a sign that she has failed to do this (and may be for the best). Has it been established how she hoped to achieve this, and how she ended up failing? Thanks in advance for your reply!

----------


## TheRealWonton

Sorry, upon further reading my previous questions have been answered. Just one more confusion- at the very end of the Aphrodite Ix/Cyber Forces crossover, we see someone's head stationed on a dark planet, connected to machinery. It coincides with Francesca's warning of the Darkness to the IXs. Is that supposed to be Jackie Estacado, or one of his descendents (like Ares Ix)? Or does the head belong to the headless VI body we see on Sanctuary V lying between Velocity and the Darkness (issue 4 of Ix Generation)?

*Ah, this very thread answered all these questions already. Thanks CBR!

----------


## ConstantMotion

Hello! I am a little confused on how I'm supposed to submit my entry. Do I send it through e-mail or post it here?

----------


## Josef Cuddy

> Hey, were you jcuddy1013 on the old DC AOL boards?


Wow, that's some memory you've got. I was indeed. Who were you on there?

----------


## aniela13

I'm sure this has been asked already (probably stated some place too) but what is the minimum required pages for submission for penciled art is needed for the 1st entry date on the 15th of this month?

----------


## JVillain

> We've seen the Aphrodite's XVs have names, but do the other XVs have names or, because they are androids with human consciousnesses, do they merely have alpha-numeric designations, for example, 2A4B?


First off Happy New Year Everyone! Best wishes for 2016.  Hope everyone has their scripts and art ready for the first round. If not, put the pedal to the metal!
Now, on to your question That all seems to depend on the IX's Aphrodite IX for example allows her XV's to have their own lives and choose careers, etc, while Athena IX uses her XV's as a Gestapo like military force, and equips them with emotional dampeners. So I could totally see one or more of the IX's refer to their XV's with alphanumerical designations

----------


## JVillain

> A 22-page script covers just one issue.  What could you reasonably tell about someone's writing ability from one issue?  That's like watching the first 15 minutes of a one-hour television drama and then thinking you know something about the writer.
> 
> And does anyone know whether any of the winners of this contest have gone on to work on the industry?


There is A LOT you can tell from a writer by one issue. First, Can you meet a deadline, and deliver a finished script. Can you tell a cohesive story with beginning middle and end. Can you write good dialogue, can you add characterization and humor, can you stage an action scene as well as write a quiet moment. Not every comic has to be part of a 30 issue mega crossover.  A better analogy is that a single issue of a comic is like a single episode of a tv show. There are plenty tv shows I've been hooked on from the first episode, and plenty more I've seen and been like NOPE.  

If I'm not mistaken, the current artist on IXth Generation is a past contest winner, as is the artist on Postal. Others have gone on to have projects published by IDW.

----------


## JVillain

> I'm sure this has been asked already (probably stated some place too) but what is the minimum required pages for submission for penciled art is needed for the 1st entry date on the 15th of this month?


The minimum requiremen is 8 pages of art samples, finished pencils, finished inks, or paints, or collage or whatever medium that you choose, but it must be 8 pages of a finished product. Pencil roughs, or sketches do not count. Finally, for both writers and  artists, the entry must be submitted via email and must include the signed agreement from Top Cow. All  of this is in the contest rules if you read through carefully. Get to work guys and gals, it's kind of late in the game to still be having these questions, the end if the first round is lteraly a week away! Good luck.

----------


## JVillain

> Sorry, upon further reading my previous questions have been answered. Just one more confusion- at the very end of the Aphrodite Ix/Cyber Forces crossover, we see someone's head stationed on a dark planet, connected to machinery. It coincides with Francesca's warning of the Darkness to the IXs. Is that supposed to be Jackie Estacado, or one of his descendents (like Ares Ix)? Or does the head belong to the headless VI body we see on Sanctuary V lying between Velocity and the Darkness (issue 4 of Ix Generation)?
> 
> *Ah, this very thread answered all these questions already. Thanks CBR!



The head is Jackie Estacado. This was the way the Chairwoman used the Darkness as a source of free unlimited energy through Quantum Entanglement. The headless VI body...SPOILERS, but my guess is that Velocity and Hope were working together and their plan was to reattach Jackies head onto the body of a VI, but that got Kiboshed when Hope learned Ares is an Estacado descendant.

----------


## Trey Strain

> Wow, that's some memory you've got. I was indeed. Who were you on there?


Your screen name just stuck in my head for some reason.  I can't even remember my own SN but I was one of those HEAT guys.

----------


## Trey Strain

> There is A LOT you can tell from a writer by one issue. First, Can you meet a deadline, and deliver a finished script. Can you tell a cohesive story with beginning middle and end. Can you write good dialogue, can you add characterization and humor, can you stage an action scene as well as write a quiet moment. Not every comic has to be part of a 30 issue mega crossover.  A better analogy is that a single issue of a comic is like a single episode of a tv show. There are plenty tv shows I've been hooked on from the first episode, and plenty more I've seen and been like NOPE.  
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the current artist on IXth Generation is a past contest winner, as is the artist on Postal. Others have gone on to have projects published by IDW.


If you've got months to write it, the what does that tell anyone about your ability to meet deadlines? And what does one issue tell anyone about your ability to write a complete story?  As I said, you aren't even seeing the "first episode."  You're seeing the first 15 minutes of the first episode.  

If I show someone the first three issues of a four-issue story, they might see something.  But not in just one issue.

----------


## Josef Cuddy

> Your screen name just stuck in my head for some reason.  I can't even remember my own SN but I was one of those HEAT guys.


Ah, we must've had some battles then ha ha. I'm still a fan of Kyle's, but Johns' run sold me on Hal and the Corps. Chalk it up to being like 14 years old and knowing everything.

----------


## GMaestri

So I finished pencilling 8 pages for Top Cow´s Talent Hunt, now how do I submit? I mean, I pack them all in a pdf with a weight of less than 10 mb, right? And what do I do with the submission agreement? I print it, fill it and then I scan it? Do I sent it in the same mail or in a different one? Or do I pack it in the same pdf as the pages? Thanks for reading, hope someone replies

----------


## atomikdog

> The minimum requiremen is 8 pages of art samples, finished pencils, finished inks, or paints, or collage or whatever medium that you choose, but it must be 8 pages of a finished product. Pencil roughs, or sketches do not count.


What's the difference between pencil roughs and finished pencils according to Top Cow? As a point of reference, would you guys consider the pencil examples on Dan Jurgens process page here http://danjurgens.com/process/ finished or unfinished? In other words, are pencil roughs equivalent to Dan Jurgens' thumbnails or pencils?

Following up after checking the pdf. It obviously says what was mentioned above plus "We will accept just pencils as a submission". No distinction between roughs and finished pencils is mentioned. Not that I'm intending to submit thumbnails or scribbles, just that I'm not drawing in a heavily rendered style that you could just scan and color without inking first.

----------


## Volper

Hello there everyone, hope things are going well for you all!

I have read some things in this thread that put me somewhat at ease, but I want to be sure.
I am participating as a writer--I can pick any IX to write the 22 page script, correct? I could very well do a one shot like Apollo's for example, using Hephaestus, yes?

Thank you!

----------


## MrJ

Yes You can. Any character from Cyberforce Rebrith, Aphrodite ix Rebirth or IXth Gen. Good luck

----------


## Volper

> Yes You can. Any character from Cyberforce Rebrith, Aphrodite ix Rebirth or IXth Gen. Good luck


Thank you MrJ!  :Big Grin: 
Have a good day everyone! Good luck!

----------


## JVillain

> If you've got months to write it, the what does that tell anyone about your ability to meet deadlines? And what does one issue tell anyone about your ability to write a complete story?  As I said, you aren't even seeing the "first episode."  You're seeing the first 15 minutes of the first episode.  
> 
> If I show someone the first three issues of a four-issue story, they might see something.  But not in just one issue.


If you have months to write a story and you still can't deliver a  solid script it proves you can't meet deadlines. We're telling a short story. Think of it in these terms, when you go to a comic book convention and you go to speak to writers and editors, you don't show them a two hundred page script. You show them a short story, that proves you can write a concise story in a short amount of pages the shorter you can make it the better off you'll be, because they're busy and don't have time to read your 200 page manuscript. This contest is the same thing Matt, Ryan and Marc are busy enough trying to run a business and publish their books, they could never run this contest if everyone sent in a 10 issue maxi series. Finally, a good writer doesn't need hundreds of pages to tell a good story. Poe delivered a good horror story in a Poem.

----------


## JVillain

> What's the difference between pencil roughs and finished pencils according to Top Cow? As a point of reference, would you guys consider the pencil examples on Dan Jurgens process page here http://danjurgens.com/process/ finished or unfinished? In other words, are pencil roughs equivalent to Dan Jurgens' thumbnails or pencils?
> 
> Following up after checking the pdf. It obviously says what was mentioned above plus "We will accept just pencils as a submission". No distinction between roughs and finished pencils is mentioned. Not that I'm intending to submit thumbnails or scribbles, just that I'm not drawing in a heavily rendered style that you could just scan and color without inking first.


Man I love Dan Jurgens art, good pull. Pencil roughs are more like the thumbnails, they can be as simple as stick figures to get character placement etc, or sometimes when you have two penciled one will draw the characters fully rendered, leaving the backgrounds blank for the background artist. When I draw for myself I am really loose on my pencils because I know where I want the blacks to be, and the detail I will add in the inks. My entry last year probably suffered because of that. So this year I made sure my pencils were really tight, and fully rendered, and I ended up inking as well.

----------


## comics-kel

Hi there. I am currently writing up my story in full from notes and whatnot and decided to re-read the Ts&Cs. I'd like some advice please. My story could take place between Aphrodite IX Rebirth vol.1 and vol.2, or it could take place outside of the events in vol.1 as a sort of companion piece. I am being heavily inspired by those books for my piece. Will this get disqualified straight away on grounds of it conflicting with the other stories or will it get reviewed and given feedback providing I send my final draft by the end of next week?? Just to be clear, I'm not using the events in the books, just the places (Genesis City and Speros) as well as Aphrodite IX, Burch and a few new characters. My story is an event that could have taken place at any point within Rebirth vol.1 to 2. I'd like some advice now so that I know if I should scrap it and have a week to do something different or do you feel like I'm safe to carry on as I am.
Here's hoping! Cheers, Kel

----------


## Davidsw

I am excited to throw my hat into this ring but I am having trouble finding where we actually post our work.
Is there a way you can post a link on this forum to the page where we display our work. ( maybe that has already been done but I could not find it :Frown:  )

Thank you

----------


## MrJ

Hey

I think as look as it doesnt contradict their established story it should be okay. If your story can be snipped out of the continuity, so to speak, without effecting anything then its okay. If the events in your story were not explicitly stated to have happened or not happened in Aphrodite Rebirth you should be fine. It can be very tricky figuring out where exactly to draw the line but I dont think they will hold it against you for a B story that connects A to C. If its true to the book I reckon you will be alright. Good luck

----------


## comics-kel

> Hey
> 
> I think as look as it doesn't contradict their established story it should be okay. If your story can be snipped out of the continuity, so to speak, without effecting anything then its okay. If the events in your story were not explicitly stated to have happened or not happened in Aphrodite Rebirth you should be fine. It can be very tricky figuring out where exactly to draw the line but I dont think they will hold it against you for a B story that connects A to C. If its true to the book I reckon you will be alright. Good luck


Thanks for the reply...yeah it's a difficult one to discuss because I don't want to give away my plot! I guess I would describe it as a B story. It's self contained, it could compliment the events in Rebirth Vol.1 or 2's A story without making direct mention of those events or when it could have taken place in that continuity.

I just want to know if I'll get feedback and a chance to improve instead of an instant disqualification for setting something around a current continuity?!

I'll keep going for now.

Thanks for the advice!

----------


## Bevan

I can't seem to print-off the Top Cow Submission agreement. Has anyone else had that problem?

----------


## MrJ

Did you download the pdf and it wont print?

----------


## Bevan

> Did you download the pdf and it wont print?


Yes. When I try to print, the pdf file just closes.

----------


## Pauul

> I am excited to throw my hat into this ring but I am having trouble finding where we actually post our work.
> Is there a way you can post a link on this forum to the page where we display our work. ( maybe that has already been done but I could not find it )
> 
> Thank you


You e-mail your submission to submissions@topcow.com which is stated in the Talent Hunt pdf. Before submitting anything, I would advise people to reread this document in case they missed anything or have forgotten anything.




> Hi there. I am currently writing up my story in full from notes and whatnot and decided to re-read the Ts&Cs. I'd like some advice please. My story could take place between Aphrodite IX Rebirth vol.1 and vol.2, or it could take place outside of the events in vol.1 as a sort of companion piece. I am being heavily inspired by those books for my piece. Will this get disqualified straight away on grounds of it conflicting with the other stories or will it get reviewed and given feedback providing I send my final draft by the end of next week?? Just to be clear, I'm not using the events in the books, just the places (Genesis City and Speros) as well as Aphrodite IX, Burch and a few new characters. My story is an event that could have taken place at any point within Rebirth vol.1 to 2. I'd like some advice now so that I know if I should scrap it and have a week to do something different or do you feel like I'm safe to carry on as I am.
> Here's hoping! Cheers, Kel


You will only run into trouble if you mess with established continuity. Your story can happen in-between events, after or before, and it will be fine. But as soon as you do something which is out of step with what has been established by Top Cow, then you're putting yourself at a massive disadvantage.

My advice would be to read _Aphrodite IX Rebirth_ again, and then the _IXth Generation_. Then look at your script. If you find anything which doesn't fit, change it.


So, how goes everyone's submissions? Everyone still on track? The first deadline is fast approaching.

Everything is going really well with the backup strip I'm working on, although I probably can't say more than that. I'm really enjoying the process, though.

Good luck, everyone.

----------


## unfoldedsock

when handing in the submission agreement do i have to physical sign it or can i  e-sign it

----------


## Josef Cuddy

All the Top Cow comics I've read as research have either been digital or trades, so I'm wondering if they put their credits page on the inside cover or use page one in print? I seem to remember the old Image Comics having it on the inside cover, but I know most use page one these days. I'm trying to plan the placement of a double-page spread and just want to make sure it's not split up. Thanks.

----------


## Pauul

> All the Top Cow comics I've read as research have either been digital or trades, so I'm wondering if they put their credits page on the inside cover or use page one in print? I seem to remember the old Image Comics having it on the inside cover, but I know most use page one these days. I'm trying to plan the placement of a double-page spread and just want to make sure it's not split up. Thanks.


Credits usually on the inside cover. But the next page isn't always a story page. With the one shots, it was followed by a recap text page and then the story. With the main series it's credit page, quote page, recap text page, cast of characters and then the first story page.




> when handing in the submission agreement do i have to physical sign it or can i e-sign it


The important thing is that it's signed, the method you use to sign it, doesn't really matter.

I wouldn't think it would, anyway.

----------


## JVillain

> You e-mail your submission to submissions@topcow.com which is stated in the Talent Hunt pdf. Before submitting anything, I would advise people to reread this document in case they missed anything or have forgotten anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You will only run into trouble if you mess with established continuity. Your story can happen in-between events, after or before, and it will be fine. But as soon as you do something which is out of step with what has been established by Top Cow, then you're putting yourself at a massive disadvantage.
> 
> My advice would be to read _Aphrodite IX Rebirth_ again, and then the _IXth Generation_. Then look at your script. If you find anything which doesn't fit, change it.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm glad to know you are having a good experience writing that backup. My submissions seem to be on track for the first round. Got like 3 pages left to ink, and as far as writing, I got two scripts almostm ready. I'm hoping to have a third script for the next round.

----------


## MrJ

> Man, I'm glad to know you are having a good experience writing that backup. My submissions seem to be on track for the first round. Got like 3 pages left to ink, and as far as writing, I got two scripts almostm ready. I'm hoping to have a third script for the next round.


So Can You actually submit multiple scripts? Or is it one per person?

----------


## Josef Cuddy

> Credits usually on the inside cover. But the next page isn't always a story page. With the one shots, it was followed by a recap text page and then the story. With the main series it's credit page, quote page, recap text page, cast of characters and then the first story page.


So, if I'm understanding you correctly, it seems that either way page one of our script is printed on a left-hand page? Meaning that a double page spread should start on an odd-numbered page in our script, and end on an even-numbered page? Apologies if I'm being obtuse, but that's what I'm really trying to get at. Thanks.

----------


## Mathew

> So Can You actually submit multiple scripts? Or is it one per person?


You can submit multiple scripts, and each script would require its own submission agreement.

----------


## omorales81

I just sent my script and submission agreement. It feels good to follow through and complete it! I had quite a scare last week with a computer crash - I hadn't printed my script or backed it up anywhere. I paid $200 to get my computer fixed and thank goodness, I got everything back in tact. I'm now backing my stuff up a lot more often.

I can't wait to get legit, professional feedback this year - what a great change from the Top Cow team. 

Anyway, good luck to all entrants. Best of luck!

----------


## omorales81

I wouldn't stress too much about whether or not Page One is left-handed or not. So long as everything makes sense in your pagination from 1 to 22, I think that's the main point. I imagine they'll find a way to make a winning script work within their templates with any subtle adjustments needed. I think I've seen Top Cow books start both left and right side for Page One.

----------


## Lightningmax

> I wouldn't stress too much about whether or not Page One is left-handed or not. So long as everything makes sense in your pagination from 1 to 22, I think that's the main point. I imagine they'll find a way to make a winning script work within their templates with any subtle adjustments needed. I think I've seen Top Cow books start both left and right side for Page One.


It would be frowned upon as unprofessionalism. Not being facetious, but the artist as well as the writer need to be aware enough of the medium to know where images fall within the story.  You never introduce characters on odd pages or at the bottom of a page -- humans can read micro expressions in milliseconds, you lose the element of surprise in either instance.  This is the difference between reading  a novel and reading a comic book chapters in novels always end on those surprises -- it doesn't work in this medium.

By submitting pages without these considerations you make more work for the editor. Which is more likely to get a shot, the story that has to be cobbled together by an editor or the story where the writer has given them something workable out the gate?

----------


## Lightningmax

> What's the difference between pencil roughs and finished pencils according to Top Cow? As a point of reference, would you guys consider the pencil examples on Dan Jurgens process page here http://danjurgens.com/process/ finished or unfinished? In other words, are pencil roughs equivalent to Dan Jurgens' thumbnails or pencils?
> 
> Following up after checking the pdf. It obviously says what was mentioned above plus "We will accept just pencils as a submission". No distinction between roughs and finished pencils is mentioned. Not that I'm intending to submit thumbnails or scribbles, just that I'm not drawing in a heavily rendered style that you could just scan and color without inking first.


I will explain it like this.  When Jim Shooter was editor in chief of Marvel he visited Comics and Comix in Sacramento and he told this story.  An inker called in asking for clarity on the page that he was inking.  The pencils were rough and he couldn't tell the difference on a particular object, it was either a cat or a telephone and both were in the story. They had to call the penciler, that is the difference between rough pencils and finished pencils.  Finished pencils have all the information on the page there is no confusion of which line to ink, what an object is, or the textures present.

----------


## Lightningmax

And a round of applause for Jvillain for being such an awesome guy this time around, helping people find their path!

----------


## Mackie Magpie

So I'm assuming this will be formatted like a one-shot? Meaning credits on the inside cover and then the story? Just making sure I have my pages/reveals formatted correctly before I submit.

----------


## dubb3r

I have read a bit of the posts here, but I haven't gone through all 18 pages. So I apologize if this has already been answered.
 After reading through the submission agreement, and the Talent Hunt I saw no reference to how many pages artists are required to submit.I am just a penciler but I assumed 5-10 pages of successive art and story ( the usual).

Is this incorrect?

Also I assumed that due to the 10mb attachment cap we wouldn't be required to draw the entire script?

----------


## dubb3r

> I have read a bit of the posts here, but I haven't gone through all 18 pages. So I apologize if this has already been answered.
>  After reading through the submission agreement, and the Talent Hunt I saw no reference to how many pages artists are required to submit.I am just a penciler but I assumed 5-10 pages of successive art and story ( the usual).
> 
> Is this incorrect?
> 
> Also I assumed that due to the 10mb attachment cap we wouldn't be required to draw the entire script?


NEVERMIND, SORRY SORRY, I just started reading through the posts again and someone said 8 pages minimum are required for artists.

----------


## Sully

/me dusts off hands

There it is, done, complete. Looking forward to the feedback. 

The only thing I was unsure about was if the traditional "quote page" counted towards the page count of the script, so I listed it as a "zero page."

----------


## Lightningmax

> So I'm assuming this will be formatted like a one-shot? Meaning credits on the inside cover and then the story? Just making sure I have my pages/reveals formatted correctly before I submit.


... Credits can be entered anywhere in the story.  You're worried about an editorial decision.  The editor has inside front cover, inside back cover and can add pages to the book.

Write your story aware of the two rules passed down in the industry for generations -- never introduce a character on the odd page, two page spreads begin on the even page.

----------


## jmo

Since there is a change to get some feedback i wonder if its ok to send pages in pencil,  inks and color

----------


## zylcho

hey guys, I have another stupid question haha
Can I submit my script on the final deadline (on may) if I send it on the first deadline (this friday)?

----------


## Lightningmax

> Since there is a change to get some feedback i wonder if its ok to send pages in pencil,  inks and color


Each can be entered individually or as a package. Enter individually if you want to possibly ink or color someone else.

----------


## Lightningmax

> hey guys, I have another stupid question haha
> Can I submit my script on the final deadline (on may) if I send it on the first deadline (this friday)?


The January deadline is for a critique of your submission.  You can get some tips to tighten it up for final submission.

----------


## dubb3r

hey guys, 

so I might just be dense but I don't know how to use adobe acrobat too well, I was going to sign the submission agreement and I can't sign anything. 
I then looked at the properties of the document and it said that signatures was disabled. 
How do I sign this form so I can send it in by the 15th

----------


## NicoIzambard

> hey guys, 
> 
> so I might just be dense but I don't know how to use adobe acrobat too well, I was going to sign the submission agreement and I can't sign anything. 
> I then looked at the properties of the document and it said that signatures was disabled. 
> How do I sign this form so I can send it in by the 15th



The way I did it was to print the form, fill it out, and then scan it in. 
There might be a way to sign digitally but I do not know how.

----------


## dubb3r

alright thank you

----------


## zylcho

> The January deadline is for a critique of your submission.  You can get some tips to tighten it up for final submission.


Thank you!

----------


## KY Matty

> So, if I'm understanding you correctly, it seems that either way page one of our script is printed on a left-hand page? Meaning that a double page spread should start on an odd-numbered page in our script, and end on an even-numbered page? Apologies if I'm being obtuse, but that's what I'm really trying to get at. Thanks.


I'm not 100% on if your first script page starts on the left side or right either.  If someone could clarify that, it would be awesome.  All of my Top Cow trades are digital PDF's read one page at a time vertically from top to bottom.  There is a bar at the top telling me what page I'm on.  I am under the assumption that an odd number is left and even is right.  In my digital copies _Athena IX_ #1 starts on page five and all of the other one-and-dones start on page 4.  That leads me to believe that it may be up to the writer.  However, I would think it would need to be portrayed somehow.
Anyone?

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

*** FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT WHICH SIDE PAGE ONE STARTS ON***

As I posted many weeks ago in this very thread, I asked Ryan Cady on Twitter whether the first page turn happens between Pages 1 and 2 or between Pages 2 and 3, and his answer was...

"Both work"

Therefore, even and odd are irrelevant. If it's important to you which pages are after page turns (and I can guarantee it's important for most pro comic writers), just say so in the script and make sure that you keep accurate track so your script makes sense. And for Heaven's sake, read the thread before asking the same questions that have been asked over and over (lookin' at you, artists asking how many pages you need to draw).

----------


## UseableID

I know this is a basic question (I may have even missed the answer) but to which email address do I send my submission? And by what time is the cutoff on January 15th,2016 to be eligible to recieve the one paragraph feedback? Asking because I'm tweaking stuff a little bit and do not wish to miss that deadline.

----------


## KY Matty

> *** FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT WHICH SIDE PAGE ONE STARTS ON***
> 
> As I posted many weeks ago in this very thread, I asked Ryan Cady on Twitter whether the first page turn happens between Pages 1 and 2 or between Pages 2 and 3, and his answer was...
> 
> "Both work"
> 
> Therefore, even and odd are irrelevant. If it's important to you which pages are after page turns (and I can guarantee it's important for most pro comic writers), just say so in the script and make sure that you keep accurate track so your script makes sense. And for Heaven's sake, read the thread before asking the same questions that have been asked over and over (lookin' at you, artists asking how many pages you need to draw).


Thanks!   :Wink:

----------


## zylcho

submissions@topcow.com (it´s on the pdf :P)

----------


## katyrex

Not that it's the 11th hour or anything, but if I submit on the 15th, does that still count as meeting the deadline? I don't see anywhere stating "12:00AM PST January 15 2016" or anything so specific. I'm going to keep tweaking my script until I'm forced to hit send, because I will never be completely happy with anything (I'm tons of fun, I promise).

----------


## Mackie Magpie

> Not that it's the 11th hour or anything, but if I submit on the 15th, does that still count as meeting the deadline? I don't see anywhere stating "12:00AM PST January 15 2016" or anything so specific. I'm going to keep tweaking my script until I'm forced to hit send, because I will never be completely happy with anything (I'm tons of fun, I promise).


I think 15th is the last day. At least I hope so. I submitted mine after 12 AM because I had to borrow a friends scanner, plus put the finishing touches on my script

----------


## JVillain

> And a round of applause for Jvillain for being such an awesome guy this time around, helping people find their path!


Thanks! You and Pauul and Nico helped me a lot last year. I don't know about you, but  I figure it's the least I could do, to share the bit of knowledge I have. I feel many artists and writers on here for the first time maybe drawing their first few comic pages, or their first script and if I can help a little then that's what I will do. Even though I've written and drawn my own comics since I can remember I never wrote a script till last year, and I learned so much doing it. I learned more this time around, and hope to learn even more when the feedback comes in. Well, if I can get my scripts in on time. I'm still reworking a few things.

----------


## JVillain

> I think 15th is the last day. At least I hope so. I submitted mine after 12 AM because I had to borrow a friends scanner, plus put the finishing touches on my script


Hopefully we have till midnight tonight

----------


## Carmdq

> Hopefully we have till midnight tonight


On the rules says: 'The Talent Hunt will run from 9/15/15 through 05/15/16 and all submissions received *on or before* 05/15/16 (Pacific Standard Time)...' 

Since the final deadline includes the last day as a valid entry date, I assume that today also counts.

----------


## jmo

hey, it´s it ok to send the submission as a .rar

----------


## givesight

Can I send 4 fully rendered pages for tonight's deadline? instead of the required minimum 8?

----------


## UseableID

Thanks I ended up seeing it later. Must have read over it. lol

Oh and I asked Top Cow on twitter and was told that 11:59 PM on 01/15/16 was the first deadline.

----------


## SaraKpn

> Can I send 4 fully rendered pages for tonight's deadline? instead of the required minimum 8?


I would like to know that too. I have 7 pages fully colored ready. If this is good for feedback, and also depending on the feedback, I might just draw 8 new pages from another script for the final deadline.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Good luck everyone! 
I don't know about you but I cannot wait to get some feedback. 
This is an awesome opportunity.

----------


## Mathew

> Can I send 4 fully rendered pages for tonight's deadline? instead of the required minimum 8?


Matt Hawkins just posted this on facebook a few minutes ago.

"So if you want feedback on your Talent Hunt entry for this year (final due date is 5/15) you need to turn it in today. That's before 11:59PM pacific standard time tonight sent to submissions@topcow.com.

_Do not send in partially finished work_ or a previous year's entry. In both cases we will ignore you!

This is NOT the final deadline. The final deadline is 5/15 and you don't have to do our feedback option."

----------


## JVillain

> Since there is a change to get some feedback i wonder if its ok to send pages in pencil,  inks and color


I would send the finished product. Send in the colored pages, and also the pencils or the inked pages, but not all 3. That all depends on what you feel your level of skill is. If you feel your finished colored work is the strongest, then send that. And if you'd like to be considered as a penciler then send that too.

----------


## JVillain

> Matt Hawkins just posted this on facebook a few minutes ago.
> 
> "So if you want feedback on your Talent Hunt entry for this year (final due date is 5/15) you need to turn it in today. That's before 11:59PM pacific standard time tonight sent to submissions@topcow.com.
> 
> _Do not send in partially finished work_ or a previous year's entry. In both cases we will ignore you!
> 
> This is NOT the final deadline. The final deadline is 5/15 and you don't have to do our feedback option."


Entries are in!! I thought I might not make it since I was reworking both the art and the scripts till just a few hours ago, and my scanner crapped out, and had to scan at the Fed Ex store. Good luck everyone!

----------


## Lightningmax

> *** FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT WHICH SIDE PAGE ONE STARTS ON***
> 
> As I posted many weeks ago in this very thread, I asked Ryan Cady on Twitter whether the first page turn happens between Pages 1 and 2 or between Pages 2 and 3, and his answer was...
> 
> "Both work"
> 
> Therefore, even and odd are irrelevant. If it's important to you which pages are after page turns (and I can guarantee it's important for most pro comic writers), just say so in the script and make sure that you keep accurate track so your script makes sense. And for Heaven's sake, read the thread before asking the same questions that have been asked over and over (lookin' at you, artists asking how many pages you need to draw).


Here's where I have to stand firm I'm not trying to start a flame war, but saying left or right orientation is irrelevant, is incorrect.  Ryan says either work because an editor can fix your mistake, and let's be clear it is a mistake.  Knowing which page is your turn page is what separates the professionals from the dabblers.  All comic book artists have heard this -- know the rule before you break the rule!  

A professional respects the medium, those asking the question are showing an interest in how the medium works.  Dismissing the question of right left orientation as a non-question does not help writers get better at this medium, that is the reason why I answered with an explanation based on science as well as the medium. If you don't understand the medium you can understand the science.  We can only get better by solving all the problems before the editorial stage.  Our job as collaborators is to make the other artists' (writers, pencilers, inkers, letterers, colorists) jobs easier.  If a penciler has to fix the pages because the writer didn't know which was his turn page -- a DC Senior Editor corrected me about not fixing the writer's errors in a trial script. (Ryan: I'm on their radar just haven't been given a chance yet) -- then that is considered the pencilers' fault.  Making sure that writer's are aware of this is my responsibility, helping each other is why we are on this board.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Hopefully we have till midnight tonight


Midnight Pacific Standard Time, so you evil east coast people get three extra hours.  While us sweet innocent west coasters only get until midnight to get our critique submission in.

----------


## JVillain

Question. If your story doesn't exactly contradict established continuity, but reveals changes the nature of a character or the identity of a character will we still get the chance for feedback, or will it be tossed out? I kind of took a huge gamble on one of thcharacters. Secondly, What is the timeline between Witchblade# 181 and 185? Is it a year or two years? It plays into one of the stories I'm writing.

----------


## JVillain

P


> Here's where I have to stand firm I'm not trying to start a flame war, but saying left or right orientation is irrelevant, is incorrect.  Ryan says either work because an editor can fix your mistake, and let's be clear it is a mistake.  Knowing which page is your turn page is what separates the professionals from the dabblers.  All comic book artists have heard this -- know the rule before you break the rule!  
> 
> A professional respects the medium, those asking the question are showing an interest in how the medium works.  Dismissing the question of right left orientation as a non-question does not help writers get better at this medium, that is the reason why I answered with an explanation based on science as well as the medium. If you don't understand the medium you can understand the science.  We can only get better by solving all the problems before the editorial stage.  Our job as collaborators is to make the other artists' (writers, pencilers, inkers, letterers, colorists) jobs easier.  If a penciler has to fix the pages because the writer didn't know which was his turn page -- a DC Senior Editor corrected me about not fixing the writer's errors in a trial script. (Ryan: I'm on their radar just haven't been given a chance yet) -- then that is considered the pencilers' fault.  Making sure that writer's are aware of this is my responsibility, helping each other is why we are on this board.


I think the placement of a particular page or two is something easily fixed. Most of the Top Cow books have the recap page, plus ads, backup stories, and letter pages etc. We can't be expected to guess in advance what ads they're going to run so far in advance of a story's publication. Especially at this stage in the game where we are not a company employee or established writer/ artists in any way. If Ryan says it doesn't matter, then it doesn't matter. DC recently started running  half page ads, they didn't have to consult their writers, or artists, they had to work around it. Marvel ran half page ads all throughout the 80s, I don't think they told the writers in advance which page their ads where running on, most likely two separate departments were handling the publishing side and the talent side. Remember comics ARE an art form, but most importantly a vehicle to sell kids and adult nerds crap like bubble gum and cereal.

----------


## JVillain

> Midnight Pacific Standard Time, so you evil east coast people get three extra hours.  While us sweet innocent west coasters only get until midnight to get our critique submission in.


Don't hate the player, hate the game Brah! :Cool:

----------


## dubb3r

So I figured I'd try to get some feedback from the community. I have already posted all of the samples on my other sites as well.

http://jaredrank.blogspot.com/2016/0...hunt-1516.html

Thank you .

----------


## zylcho

I missed the deadline. I feel like crap lol. But I will try my best for the final deadline.

----------


## SaraKpn

> So I figured I'd try to get some feedback from the community. I have already posted all of the samples on my other sites as well.
> 
> http://jaredrank.blogspot.com/2016/0...hunt-1516.html
> 
> Thank you .


I like it. Good figures, good expressions and layouts. Great hands  :Smile:  One thing though, it's sometimes a bit hard to see the difference between his office and the buildings outside, because the lines are the same size. Color could make it more obvious, of course. The smoke close-up in the first page I do like. It has different lines, attracts the eye to the important bit. I hope that helps you in some way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SaraKpn

I just wanted to thank Top Cow again for this opportunity. Don't hold back on that feedback. Give me the hard truth  :Stick Out Tongue:  This talent hunt, it will open doors, even if you don't win or get feedback, you will improve just by participating and inevitably attract the right people. I did for me and hopefully this time again  :Smile:  Thank you. You're awesome!
I think I'll post my pages later for all to judge  :Stick Out Tongue:  Good luck, everyone. Don't give up hope and stay professional.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Alright, so about that whole starts on the left or right thingy.
I think it is very important. I write to the page turn with page one (and every consecutive odd number pages) on the right side. If my script were to be published with page 1 starting on the left, it would pretty much destroy my story and ruin all my page turn reveals. This is why I have a huge reveal on page 12 and not 11. I put all my 'cliffhanger' moments at the bottom of odd number pages so as to incite the reader to turn the damn page and see the reveal (Kaboom!) on the even number page. 
I think when Ryan says that both work, he means that you, the writer, should know whether or not you start on the right or left side and where your page turns fall.
I don't mean to add to the fire or anything. 
Just my two cents.

----------


## dubb3r

> I like it. Good figures, good expressions and layouts. Great hands  One thing though, it's sometimes a bit hard to see the difference between his office and the buildings outside, because the lines are the same size. Color could make it more obvious, of course. The smoke close-up in the first page I do like. It has different lines, attracts the eye to the important bit. I hope that helps you in some way


Thank you so much for the feedback I really appreciate it . Yes it does help.

----------


## Attila Kiss

> "In a book, the side of a leaf one rea is called the *recto* page and the other side is called the *verso* page. In a spread, one reads the verso page first and then reads the recto page of the next leaf. In English-language books, the recto page is on the right and the verso page is on the left."- Wikipedia


Even though, I decided to pass on these open submissions for a foreseeable future, (after Oni-Press' very generic, cookie cutter respond), I really hope you guys and gals will get a nice, constructive, personalized response from Top Cow. Good luck to everyone who entered, I will definitely check out the winning entries. Speaking of which, does anyone know when will we get to see the best from the last years competition?

----------


## Pauul

> Here's where I have to stand firm I'm not trying to start a flame war, but saying left or right orientation is irrelevant, is incorrect. Ryan says either work because an editor can fix your mistake, and let's be clear it is a mistake. Knowing which page is your turn page is what separates the professionals from the dabblers. All comic book artists have heard this -- know the rule before you break the rule!
> 
> A professional respects the medium, those asking the question are showing an interest in how the medium works. Dismissing the question of right left orientation as a non-question does not help writers get better at this medium, that is the reason why I answered with an explanation based on science as well as the medium. If you don't understand the medium you can understand the science. We can only get better by solving all the problems before the editorial stage. Our job as collaborators is to make the other artists' (writers, pencilers, inkers, letterers, colorists) jobs easier. If a penciler has to fix the pages because the writer didn't know which was his turn page -- a DC Senior Editor corrected me about not fixing the writer's errors in a trial script. (Ryan: I'm on their radar just haven't been given a chance yet) -- then that is considered the pencilers' fault. Making sure that writer's are aware of this is my responsibility, helping each other is why we are on this board.


You might be right in a general sense, but I think this is something which Top Cow is flexible on.

Looking at the One Shots, the story pages for _Artemis IX_, _Apollo IX_ and _Poseidon IX_ all start on the left. In _Artemis IX_, the story pages start on the right. In _Athena IX_ there is an advert page on the inside cover. In the others there is not.

I absolutely appreciate your points and I'm sure everyone else does too, but in these circumstances, it appears both do work.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Just received email confirmation that I am entitled to a one paragraph feedback. This feels good.

----------


## JVillain

> So I figured I'd try to get some feedback from the community. I have already posted all of the samples on my other sites as well.
> 
> http://jaredrank.blogspot.com/2016/0...hunt-1516.html
> 
> Thank you .


I really liked how you focused on the women on the floor, and the men's feet underscoring how they were being subjugated. That's really the kind of thing that would add dimension to a story. Your style is really clean, adding some shading, and varying the line weights a little will make the figures pop more. I had trouble in some panels distinguishing the foreground from the background.  Particularly the panel where he's braking the painting over his knee. I believe you meant that image to be more dynamic, but it resulted a bit flat. Try a change of pose or camera angle, you'd be amazed what a slight tilt of camera angle could do. You could also close up on Ares IX to make sure the reader gets the action. Overall really awesome stuff, competition is hard this year. Good luck

----------


## JVillain

I also received the letter saying I made the deadline. Can't wait for the feedback !!

----------


## JVillain

> Even though, I decided to pass on these open submissions for a foreseeable future, (after Oni-Press' very generic, cookie cutter respond), I really hope you guys and gals will get a nice, constructive, personalized response from Top Cow. Good luck to everyone who entered, I will definitely check out the winning entries. Speaking of which, does anyone know when will we get to see the best from the last years competition?


I suspect I got the same letter as you from Oni. I think it's funny because in their statement they went on about diversity of characters and creators blah blah, and all I've seen fro them so far is Invader Zim and more generic scifi.  I like Invader Zim, but it doesn't scream "diversity" to me.

----------


## givesight

Missed the deadline also! I will  Look at the bright side- the hard deadline is a while from now so we have time to improve it regardless.

----------


## Attila Kiss

> I suspect I got the same letter as you from Oni. I think it's funny because in their statement they went on about diversity of characters and creators blah blah, and all I've seen fro them so far is Invader Zim and more generic scifi.  I like Invader Zim, but it doesn't scream "diversity" to me.


Yeah, I was bummed by their suggestion to get familiar with their line of product and all the BS they listed as guidelines. (I was reading 6th Gun to that end) My submission was kind of serious when they acted surprised that most of the submissions were dark whereas they were looking for fun, all ages books. Crap. Is it so hard to say that at the beginning? Almost seems like they rigged the whole thing to get people reading their books. Invader Zim is not the book that got accepted. It's some Space Food Competition silliness... which might be good to some, but nor am I reading anything they publish now, nor will I ever spend time, money and resources to submit to that company again.


Top Cow's open submissions are still the best opportunity.

----------


## Sully

I did not get an email from TopCow saying I was going to get feedback. 


On a scale of one to ten, how panicked should I be?

----------


## JVillain

> Yeah, I was bummed by their suggestion to get familiar with their line of product and all the BS they listed as guidelines. (I was reading 6th Gun to that end) My submission was kind of serious when they acted surprised that most of the submissions were dark whereas they were looking for fun, all ages books. Crap. Is it so hard to say that at the beginning? Almost seems like they rigged the whole thing to get people reading their books. Invader Zim is not the book that got accepted. It's some Space Food Competition silliness... which might be good to some, but nor am I reading anything they publish now, nor will I ever spend time, money and resources to submit to that company again.
> 
> 
> Top Cow's open submissions are still the best opportunity.


It's funny, I pitched them a story about Hispanic kids in their 20's that form a punk rock band. It's got funny moments, but some serious stuff too. If they had just said folks we want some silly shit, that's what I would have pitched. I have funny gross out characters. They didn't have to sell us on all that diversity BS if that's not what they want. Not for nothing but Top Cow has done a great job with this contest over the years.

----------


## Guyyoudontknow

> I did not get an email from TopCow saying I was going to get feedback. 
> 
> 
> On a scale of one to ten, how panicked should I be?



Sorry to hear you didn't get your confirmation. I got mine on the 17th. If you haven't already, it might be good to double check your spam folder for messages from 1/17/16 to see if your notice went there. Also might not be a bad idea to check your outbox to make sure it went out ( I know Yahoo sometimes batches its outbox mailings instead of always doing them immediately). I usually copy myself on the email to make sure it was sent. Last thing would be to double check your sent folder to make sure the email was written correctly. It's possible you missed or didn't get an undeliverable mail notice. Bummer that you haven't received a notice, but the bright side is at least it wasn't the final deadline. Good luck!

----------


## JVillain

> I did not get an email from TopCow saying I was going to get feedback. 
> 
> 
> On a scale of one to ten, how panicked should I be?



Did you check your Junk folder, and your Spam folder? If you submitted your work Jan 15 before midnight pacific time you shouldn't worry at all, you will get your feedback. If you missed that deadline, you won't get feedback from Top Cow, but you still have till the 15 of May, which is plenty of time to work on your entry. If it's a script you're working on, give it to friends and family members to read, if there is a Con near you make an effort to go and talk to comic writers, etc. If you know any English or Lit teachers they're a good source since most of them had to read lots of Shakespeare to get their degree and r familiar with the principles of story structure etc. If it's art, then do the same show local art teachers, or artists, anyone really, your local Tattoo shop, they're artists, and they can help. I've shown my sister something and she would say Oh I don't like how this hand looks. She's not an artist, but that's just the human eye detecting something is wrong. That's feedback.

----------


## Sully

Appreciated, guys. It definitely sent from my outbox to submissions@topcow.com on January 13th, or so it says. Nothing in my junk folder since November. I may have just not gotten the return email, or I may have somehow done one of the things that they said would get my submission discarded accidentally. Oh well. I guess I'll see.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Personally, and that's just me, I would sent them an email or ask on twitter if they did in fact receive it. Better safe than sorry, you know.

----------


## dubb3r

Thank you for the feedback I really appreciate it.

----------


## Sully

> Personally, and that's just me, I would sent them an email or ask on twitter if they did in fact receive it. Better safe than sorry, you know.


Messaged the TC account on Twitter. I really hope I don't miss out on this feedback :<

----------


## Pauul

> Messaged the TC account on Twitter. I really hope I don't miss out on this feedback :<


While the feedback will be useful, it isn't the end of the world if you don't receive it.

Hey, I managed to nab a Runners Up spot without any feedback at all.

This is a good time for you all to step back, get a little space from your script and maybe after a week reread it yourself. Things will probably jump out at you that you can improve yourself. Gaining a little distance from your work can be helpful. Sometimes you can't see mistakes when you're too close to something.

And, also, it never hurts to show your script to a friend. They might not be an editor, but they are still a second set of eyes.

Anyone that is curious to see how my strip is going, might want to check out my Twitter - https://twitter.com/PaulPennaWriter

----------


## NicoIzambard

Hello People,
Hope everyone is good.
I was wondering: is Paul the only Talent Hunt Winner on this thread? From last year or earlier?
It would be great to hear from the other winners and see where they are at, what they are working on now, and what their experience working with Top Cow was like.
Just a thought.

----------


## Pauul

> Hello People,
> Hope everyone is good.
> I was wondering: is Paul the only Talent Hunt Winner on this thread? From last year or earlier?
> It would be great to hear from the other winners and see where they are at, what they are working on now, and what their experience working with Top Cow was like.
> Just a thought.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm the only one on here.

I chat with Kelly Bender on Twitter on a regular basis. He's a nice guy.

Oh, and I of course have regular conversations with the artist I've been paired up with.

Still can't say a lot, but the artwork looks really great.

----------


## Lightningmax

> You might be right in a general sense, but I think this is something which Top Cow is flexible on.
> 
> Looking at the One Shots, the story pages for _Artemis IX_, _Apollo IX_ and _Poseidon IX_ all start on the left. In _Artemis IX_, the story pages start on the right. In _Athena IX_ there is an advert page on the inside cover. In the others there is not.
> 
> I absolutely appreciate your points and I'm sure everyone else does too, but in these circumstances, it appears both do work.


Thanks.  Editorial controls the placement of ads, and letters pages etc... The writer writes with the idea of knowing which pages are the turn pages.  Now back in the day ad men would sell half pages and editorial would have to cut pages in half or have the artist pack the artwork in a half page. Look at some of those books from the 70s.   

We handle what we can control, that Editor ripping me a new one because I followed the script. Priceless.

----------


## JVillain

Got an email from Top Cow. They were unable to open the files I sent in. I hope Im not disqualified...Im Kinda freaking out here, and I have the biggest migraine headache right now. Good news is, the feedback should be rolling in one the next few days for those of us who made the deadline.

----------


## KY Matty

> Got an email from Top Cow. They were unable to open the files I sent in. I hope Im not disqualified...Im Kinda freaking out here, and I have the biggest migraine headache right now. Good news is, the feedback should be rolling in one the next few days for those of us who made the deadline.


Man, that is awful.  Did you send a response with your files reattached?  They might be cool about something like that.

----------


## JVillain

> Man, that is awful.  Did you send a response with your files reattached?  They might be cool about something like that.


I did. Now I'm crossing my fingers and channeling spirits to help me cope with the anxiety

----------


## JVillain

Top Cow is great! They replied that I will still get feedback! I was really worried and sick, but it pays to be optimistic. Good luck everybody.

----------


## KY Matty

> Top Cow is great! They replied that I will still get feedback! I was really worried and sick, but it pays to be optimistic. Good luck everybody.


Glad to hear it.  Good luck on it.

Are there any predictions from anybody regarding the thrilling conclusion of _IX Generation_?  I doubt Poseidon stands a chance against The Darkness, especially since he doesn't have any artifacts.  There has to be some reveal about Hermes.  Aphrodite explicitly says that she doesn't know anything about her.  That's like Chekhov's gun.  I think she either has the thirteenth artifact or has Velocity's speed.  Either of those things would allow for her to escape.  She does look like Velocity.  Maybe the Chairwoman spliced some of Velocity's DNA into Hermes during her inception or something.

Edit: Maybe Hermes is actually Velocity's daughter.  Velocity seems to have a different relationship with her than she does with the other IX's.  Although Aphrodite claims Hermes is a daughter of the Chairwoman; that could be unreliable.

----------


## Lightningmax

> Top Cow is great! They replied that I will still get feedback! I was really worried and sick, but it pays to be optimistic. Good luck everybody.


I know, right?  I didn't receive a response email, so I went searching and saw that I sent my entry In November, but I messed up somehow.  So I tweeted with Ryan and , he had me resend it and they accepted it.  Totally cool!

----------


## JVillain

> Glad to hear it.  Good luck on it.
> 
> Are there any predictions from anybody regarding the thrilling conclusion of _IX Generation_?  I doubt Poseidon stands a chance against The Darkness, especially since he doesn't have any artifacts.  There has to be some reveal about Hermes.  Aphrodite explicitly says that she doesn't know anything about her.  That's like Chekhov's gun.  I think she either has the thirteenth artifact or has Velocity's speed.  Either of those things would allow for her to escape.  She does look like Velocity.  Maybe the Chairwoman spliced some of Velocity's DNA into Hermes during her inception or something.
> 
> Edit: Maybe Hermes is actually Velocity's daughter.  Velocity seems to have a different relationship with her than she does with the other IX's.  Although Aphrodite claims Hermes is a daughter of the Chairwoman; that could be unreliable.


I totally agree about Hermes. In Greek mythology Hermes was the goddess of deception, I've always thought that the meek appearance might be a ruse. She's such a mystery that you gotta think Matt has something planned for her. I'm really excited to see what happens.

----------


## KY Matty

Pro tip: If you refresh your email every 30 seconds, you will get your feedback faster.   :Wink:

----------


## Shawnmilazzo

Hey Ryan, I was wondering when the feedback for the scripts is supposed to occur? Patiently waiting. =D

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

Hey gang,

Sorry I haven't been on here as much - if you haven't noticed from the IFC's, I'm Top Cow's Editor now, so I've had a pretty hefty pile of responsibilities added onto my regular workload. If I missed anything super important from any of you, as always, you can shoot an email to fanmail@topcow.com - I don't have time to check it everyday, but I try to go through it as often as I can.

*I've just sent out an email to those who submitted to the early deadline for the Talent Hunt - if you didn't get it, and you feel like you were entitled to, email fanmail@topcow.com as soon as you can!*

Thanks again, gang!

----------


## Shawnmilazzo

> Hey gang,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here as much - if you haven't noticed from the IFC's, I'm Top Cow's Editor now, so I've had a pretty hefty pile of responsibilities added onto my regular workload. If I missed anything super important from any of you, as always, you can shoot an email to fanmail@topcow.com - I don't have time to check it everyday, but I try to go through it as often as I can.
> 
> *I've just sent out an email to those who submitted to the early deadline for the Talent Hunt - if you didn't get it, and you feel like you were entitled to, email fanmail@topcow.com as soon as you can!*
> 
> Thanks again, gang!


Dear Friends, after asking this question I received this email from Top Cow an hour later. This is what you should be looking for in your email-

From Submissions@topcow.com

Talent Hunt Contestants,

Thank you once again for submitting to the 2016 Top Cow Talent Hunt - we appreciate your dedication in meeting this early deadline and thank you for your patience as we begin to deliver your feedback.

In the next few days, each of you will receive an email from our editorial team containing your feedback (and only your feedback) - this may seem a bit impersonal, but rest assured any perceived brusqueness does not reflect our impression of the submission - just the vast amount of emails we need to send out.

Because there were hundreds of submissions, and each paragraph of feedback must be sent out individually, please be patient, as it may take a few days for you to receive your reply. 

We are marking these feedback emails as [DO NOT REPLY] - if you do not receive your feedback by Monday, February 22nd, please send a separate query email to submissions@topcow.com. If something in your feedback is exceedingly unclear, or you feel you have received feedback intended for another participant, please send a separate query email to submissions@topcow.com.

Otherwise, we heavily encourage you not to reach out following this feedback - it is final, and you still have several months to revise your submissions based on our advice. As the editorial staff is extremely busy, frequent pestering will not help your cause.

Again, thank you so much for your patience, dedication, and hard work - expect an email soon!

Best of luck,
The Top Cow Team

----------


## KY Matty

I got my feedback today.  Anybody else?  I'm pretty excited about it.  I'm looking forward to getting my 15 redrafts started.

Good news for those of you around my area: Matt Hawkins will be at the Lexington, Kentucky Comic Con.  Lexington's con is only about five years old.  It's been a lot of fun to get to watch it grow over the years.

Here's a link:
http://www.lexingtoncomiccon.com/Comicguests.html

----------


## NicoIzambard

Nope, no feedback yet. I am a bit surprised because I turned it in on January 10th so I thought I might get it a bit earlier. Anybody else got theirs or still waiting?

----------


## Monkeypants

No feedback yet for me either, but they asked us to give them until tomorrow.

----------


## Monkeypants

Update: I received my feedback email at 3:00 am EST, so they were clearly working late into the night on Sunday.

----------


## batlantic

I got my feedback at 4:01 AM EST. The feedback was brief, but supportive. I think it's clear that I didn't win, which I understand was a long shot. I submitted pencils only, so I'm considering re-submitting a couple of the pages with the suggested changes. Does anyone know the process for a second submit?

----------


## NicoIzambard

Big thanks to the Top Cow crew,
I got my feedback around midnight PST last night. Exciting stuff.

----------


## omorales81

Me too! Got mine right at midnight last night. I can't wait to get started on my tweaks and changes in subsequent revisions. So valuable - and I'm very grateful that this contest offers input, whereas no other contests really do ... at least not to my knowledge. Top Cow is the tops.

----------


## thefountain

Hello

I've just gotten the feedback notes, which are helpful. When i RESUBMIT do i have to send all the other docs like waivers etc?




> Hello!
> 
> This thread will serve as the Top Cow-sanctioned official discussion forum for all matters relating to Talent Hunt 2016. Feel free to discuss your submissions with your fellow participants, or ask questions of Top Cow President and COO Matt Hawkins -- who will stop by this thread periodically as time allows.
> 
> Full rules, submission agreement and sample scripts are available for download here.
> 
> Thanks, have fun, and good luck!

----------


## JVillain

My feedback came just shy of my birthday! That was cool. I'm really excited to get back in there and rework my scripts! Although I did not receive feedback for my art submission yet. I don't know if that's good or bad.

----------


## settlechaos

I got my feed back yesterday. I was worried that my story wasn't going to work in the continuity or that I was going to have to start over from scratch, but the feed back that I got was very encouraging. It didn't say anything negative or that I need to make major changes to my story, but there was some criticism on my script and instructions on how I can improve it. I am really digging this feed back. In previous talent hunts it was just blind sending scripts and crossing my fingers hoping I get a reply. Now I know what was bad and what was good about my script. Feed back and communication is an essential part of making good comic books. It makes me feel a lot better. I know that I can do this, all I need to do is roll up my sleeves and get to work.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Josef Cuddy

Hey all, continuity question here: does anyone know where Speros is located in terms our current geography? Thanks.

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Hey all, continuity question here: does anyone know where Speros is located in terms our current geography? Thanks.


So, and don't quote me on this, but I believe Speros is near the Ruins of Millennium City and Millennium City is in Pittsburgh so there, Pennsylvania it is.
For some reason, and I don't know where I saw that, but I believe that in the world of IX Generation, the topography is quite different though.

----------


## batlantic

> I got my feedback at 4:01 AM EST. The feedback was brief, but supportive. I think it's clear that I didn't win, which I understand was a long shot. I submitted pencils only, so I'm considering re-submitting a couple of the pages with the suggested changes. Does anyone know the process for a second submit?


I'm thinking I'll re-submit. I'm going to make a couple of new pages from a different script and submit those. I don't want to re-draw the 8 pages that I did before. I'm not sure exactly the process for re-submitting, I guess I'll include the signed waiver, and a pdf of the new pages and the old pages again.

----------


## Techguy

I have a random question about the Drakes in Aphrodite IX.  I know that the Gen breeds them, but is there anywhere in the books that shows what the process looks like or how they breed them?  I've scanned through the books and couldn't find any panels, but I may have not been paying enough attention to notice.

----------


## NicoIzambard

I don't think there is a direct explanation of how they are created. There are references to it in the second Aphrodite IX trade I believe where Marcus is checking on the lab's process and asking them to grow them faster, especially the big ones. That's about it. 
I infer that the Drakes are chimeras of sorts, a mix of genetic traits from several different creatures grown in a petri dish. But that's just my two cents.

----------


## Techguy

Thank You! I'll go through the second story arc again and pay more attention to the panels.

----------


## Mathew

The scene in the Genesis City Genetic Spawning Labs is in Aphrodite IX #7 which would be the second chapter of volume 2. It should be on the 38th page opposite the page where Burch abseils into the runs of Millennium City into a chamber full of stasis pods.

----------


## RotcodOhm

Hello, can I submit both pencil and inked versions of my pages in the same pdf? Thank you.

----------


## Mathew

If you name the pages sequentially for example penciled page 1 is title_001, inked page 1 is title_002, penciled page 2 is title_003 then once you've compiled them as a single pdf you would then be able to easily flick through and compare the two versions.

----------


## SaraKpn

Hi, I have a question: Would getting published by Dabel Brothers disqualify you from this talent hunt? They don't seem to be affiliated with any of the companies on the rules list.
Thanks.

----------


## blizleopard

HA!

I just read IXth Generation #8... and discovered that 2/3rds of my intended plot-line may not be viable without rework!  Well then.  Back to the drawing board.  I'm glad I have until May to complete!

If this is what it's really like in the industry on continuity no wonder some people have it so hard.  When something comes out and you already have your own plot figured out, you've got some weird rewrites to compensate for.

----------


## AtomicUniverse

Hello. I know Matt Hawkins puts a science class in the back of the comics he writes which includes the research he did including his commentary. This is one of my favorite features of the comics he writes. Is it ok if I do the same? If so does that count against my page count for the story? Thank you for your help.

----------


## SaraKpn

> Hello. I know Matt Hawkins puts a science class in the back of the comics he writes which includes the research he did including his commentary. This is one of my favorite features of the comics he writes. Is it ok if I do the same? If so does that count against my page count for the story? Thank you for your help.


Hey, I only know the story must always be around 20-24 pages. Any extras you add like character profiles or science info are added on top of a full story. It would be a shame for the reader to have only 10 pages of story, while the other 10 are science tips, no matter how interesting they are. The story takes priority, always of course  :Wink: 

Don't know if you can add stuff for this talent hunt. Hopefully someone else will answer that.

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Hello. I know Matt Hawkins puts a science class in the back of the comics he writes which includes the research he did including his commentary. This is one of my favorite features of the comics he writes. Is it ok if I do the same? If so does that count against my page count for the story? Thank you for your help.


I wouldn't.
The Talent Hunt rules specify you must submit a 22 pages script and ONLY a 22 page script.
If they want to publish you story, then you might want to talk to the editor about adding in a science class. 
Otherwise, it does not help you or them to do so at this stage.

----------


## Nick1050

Hi, I'm working on my submission for this year and had a question. I have a friend who has asked me to ink some pencils of some marvel characters that he will in turn be making prints of and selling them.  I will not be selling or distributing any prints so my question is if I ink his work would I be disqualified from the talent hunt or any future possible work with topcow based on top cow's stance on prints of owned property/characters? Thanks

----------


## matthewwead

In my one paragraph critique I got one note that I didn't quite understand. It was this: "Remember to keep track of the balance between casual and serious." I took some time off from the script to see if I would understand when I came back to it. But I'm still a little shaky. I feel that maybe it has something to do with my attempts at humor.

Ryan, are you able to expand upon that critique off the top of your head? What does something like "keeping track of the balance" mean to an editor at TC?

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Hi, I'm working on my submission for this year and had a question. I have a friend who has asked me to ink some pencils of some marvel characters that he will in turn be making prints of and selling them.  I will not be selling or distributing any prints so my question is if I ink his work would I be disqualified from the talent hunt or any future possible work with topcow based on top cow's stance on prints of owned property/characters? Thanks


Since no one else answered, I figured I'd give you my two cents.
I think you're fine. There is nothing in the rules that says this would disqualify you. It's not like you're doing published work for Marvel, you know.
Just my opinion.

----------


## NicoIzambard

I think they mean to watch for tone.
You're right, it probably has to do with humor. Is it too silly? Does it fit the character's voice? How does the character speak? Do they use a more casual or serious type of language and is it consistent throughout your entire story?
Now, maybe I am completely wrong on this but I figured I'd share my thoughts with you since this is something I too am struggling with.

----------


## NicoIzambard

> I think they mean to watch for tone.
> You're right, it probably has to do with humor. Is it too silly? Does it fit the character's voice? How does the character speak? Do they use a more casual or serious type of language and is it consistent throughout your entire story?
> Now, maybe I am completely wrong on this but I figured I'd share my thoughts with you since this is something I too am struggling with.


This was in answer to Mathewwead btw

----------


## ChrisTresson

Hey guys!

I just wanted to know what the procedure for re-submitting (after feedback) is? Do I need to send it as I did before, including the submission agreement, or do I just send the script and let TC know that this is the 2nd draft of my script?

Cheers!

Chris.

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Hey guys!
> 
> I just wanted to know what the procedure for re-submitting (after feedback) is? Do I need to send it as I did before, including the submission agreement, or do I just send the script and let TC know that this is the 2nd draft of my script?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Chris.


I would send the Submission Agreement again because the "Material" you are submitting is 'new' material.
-N

----------


## DForrestFox

Just curious, does Top Cow still have sample pencils, for those of us who would like to submit work as an inker? And if so, can you tell me where I might find these sample pages?
Thanks so much!!!

----------


## ilflaviatore

Hi, I'd like to submit art samples based on the "Artifacts" vol 2 (Silvestri, Marz).
I've taken the first 8 pages from the original script.

May I partecipate to the contest?

Thanks 

Flavio

----------


## Mathew

You can enter the contest, but you would probably want to use one of the sample scripts to avoid automatic disqualification. 




> You need to submit art samples and story samples ONLY based on these characters listed above. Any submissions that do NOT feature these characters or that feature these characters AND other characters not on this list will not be reviewed and the submission discarded.


Full rules, submission agreement and sample scripts are available for download here.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Hello Everyone!
I am really surprised I don't see more activity on here, especially compared to last year's thread. Whatever that means. 
The deadline is fast approaching. Is everybody ready? I know i am excited and anxious. What about you?
-

----------


## ChrisTresson

I'm about done with mine... Going to have one last read through it all and then I'm sending it in! I don't really have any anxiety about it myself, I'll just be glad to have it finished and handed in on time  :Smile:

----------


## blizleopard

After a massive plot revision, and 3 rewrites, I finally have sent off my submission for the contest.

My review told me to check the latest issue of IXth Generation to verify continuity... and it pretty much killed half my script with the reveal that the Chairwoman had possessed Hermes' body and the Wheel of Shadows was a time travel device.

For anyone who is interested, my core plot was around Hermes IX, since she was a relatively untouched character during the entire comic's arc.  So I wanted to touch on a few elements of the character that were introduced in the 'science of' sections of the comics that were printed seperate from them, as well as my own take on Cyberforce lore established from the Cyberforce limited series that introduced us to what would be the future of the comics.  I also wanted to touch on her obvious physical similiarity to Velocity/Mother.  Since the obvious conclusion to draw would be her being made to be almost the replacement daughter that Velocity/Mother was not going to be at the beginning of things.

The biggest issue I found was how to tell a story that's in the universe, plausible to occur, but can remain standalone as needed and never touch on core/future plotlines.

I don't want to go into more details until after all's been said and done because I don't want to accidentally feed anyone's creative monster just before the end.  :Wink:

----------


## Cosmicspidey

Hi,

A few questions regarding my feedback that I don't understand. I figure I'm missing something but I don't know what it is, can I please get some help. 

Part of the feedback I got was...  

" I'd urge you to read and catch up on the Cyberforce: Artifacts free webcomic - a few things in your submission to me drew up red flags - same goes for having the whole Cyberforce crew in your book. The timeline in which the Chairwoman died suggests that most of them wouldn't be around."

In regards to having the whol Cyberforce Crew, I'm stumped. In my story I listed Velocity, Ripclaw, Aphrodite, and mentioned Stryker (although he isn't present).  This is the same crew listed in Aphrodite IX/Cyber Force #1 where the Chairwoman is killed. My story takes place just a few days later. I read Cyberforce: Artifacts free webcomic but it doesn't reach the point in the story where the Chairwoman is killed. Can someone please help? Clearly I missing something I just don't know what it is.

----------


## ChrisTresson

My team didn't include Velocity or Aphrodite and I got no comments about my team choice in my feedback. Ripclaw and Stryker are in there, so I'd say that narrows down your problem a bit, CS...

----------


## blizleopard

Without reading your script, I couldn't say.  But I would take a bit to re-read both comics and then go back and read your script while they're fresh in your mind just to make sure you're not accidentally putting your foot in any continuity or timeline holes.

----------


## zylcho

Was Lady Iris killed when the IXs wiped out the gen? I think that I fucked things up using her as a character ;(

----------


## NicoIzambard

Alright, just sent in my script. 
Today. 
Friday the 13th, 
because it's good luck??? 
Or a terrible idea? 
I guess we'll find out. 
Good luck everyone.

----------


## KY Matty

> Hello Everyone!
> I am really surprised I don't see more activity on here, especially compared to last year's thread. Whatever that means. 
> The deadline is fast approaching. Is everybody ready? I know i am excited and anxious. What about you?
> -


Im very excited about my Top Cow script! I did a one and done for Hades highlighting her dystopian city.  I really enjoyed writing it.  I hope its unique enough. 
Are you excited about your submission?
I love this forum. It has been a great place to network with incredible talent. I met an amazing artist on this thread that has helped me pitch an original project. 
There is a lot of phenomenal talent here.  Its going to be a helluva competition.  Good luck to everybody!  Cheers!

----------


## JVillain

Hello Everyone! 

Hope you are all ready and you have your submissions done. Good luck! I haven't posted much on here, I went through some bad times personally the past few months, and my creativity took a dump. I had to totally scrap my second script after reading the Cyber Force: Artifacts storyline which is a shame because it was my favorite. Truthfully, I didn't think I was going to make the deadline. But I did! Now its a waiting game. Again, Good luck everyone, wish you all the best.

----------


## Amon

Question: is this due before 12 am today? Or before 12 am tomorrow?
6 hours or 28 hours?

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Question: is this due before 12 am today? Or before 12 am tomorrow?
> 6 hours or 28 hours?


I believe last year it was 12am ON the 15th so tomorrow, but please someone correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## Amon

Thought so too, just wanted confirmation, appreciate it

----------


## ChrisTresson

Good luck everyone  :Smile:  Any idea when they'll announce who won...? I didn't enter last year so I don't know what the turn around was like...

----------


## REINDEER

what a silence in this thread this year XD good luck at everyone!

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Good luck everyone  Any idea when they'll announce who won...? I didn't enter last year so I don't know what the turn around was like...


Last year, I believe they announced it in September, around the 15th.

----------


## ChrisTresson

> what a silence in this thread this year XD good luck at everyone!


Haha, maybe we're the only ones who entered! That'd make for some good odds of winning :P

----------


## Mathew

> Good luck everyone  Any idea when they'll announce who won...? I didn't enter last year so I don't know what the turn around was like...


The 2015 competition ran between the middle of October 2014 and March 2015 with the winners posted in CBR NEWS  on Tuesday May 26th 2015. When you consider that the 2016 competition ran twice as long it is possible that there could also be twice the number of entries which in turn increases the amount of time the judges will take to arrive at a unanimous decision.

----------


## cambriancomics

So, stupid question considering the deadline has passed but is anyone getting confirmation emails that their script was received?  The reason I bring it up is that I sent my script in on May 8th and I just want to be absolutely sure they got it.

----------


## Attila Kiss

> what a silence in this thread this year XD good luck at everyone!


I didn't enter this year. Mainly because I didn't think I could top my last years submission and definitely didn't want to invest the same amount of time on something that has such a slim chance of winning. That being said I was not procrastinating. Self-published my first comic book in this period and have few more in works. 

The comment on your entry was a nice touch from Top Cow this year, but as I suspected, (and based on what I read here) it was more to inform you if you stepped on any continuity butterfly and less on how good or bad your script is. Still a valuable info, thou. 

Good luck to all contestants. Can't wait to see who made IT this year.
Cheers.

----------


## ddamaged

Hi! I submitted my revised script on Saturday, 5/14, but I never received an acknowledgement that the Submissions email received my script. I simply wish to ensure that Top Cow received the file.

----------


## ChrisTresson

Just had a quick scan of Top Cow Twitter accounts and I've seen Ryan (Cady) saying it'll be 2 weeks at the latest for confirmation that your submission has been received  :Smile:

----------


## REINDEER

> Just had a quick scan of Top Cow Twitter accounts and I've seen Ryan (Cady) saying it'll be 2 weeks at the latest for confirmation that your submission has been received


Top cow send a confirmation e-mail? I sent my pages (art) in April, but I never received a confirmation. do I have to worry?

----------


## NicoIzambard

> Top cow send a confirmation e-mail? I sent my pages (art) in April, but I never received a confirmation. do I have to worry?


No worries. They will send confirmation emails 1 to 2 weeks from the May 15th deadline.

----------


## philipspace

I just want to send a shout-out to Matt, Marc, and all the folks on their crew for putting this on, and even though this has got to be a LOT of work in addition to their regular publishing workload, it's great encouragement and motivation for people who have a common love for this medium.  You're doing a good thing.

While I was unable to get my submission in by the May 15 deadline, and I won't make excuses for the why not, I consider my completion of those pages something of a personal triumph.  Everything that could have impeded me over the last few months seemed to, to the point that the week before the final deadline I was saying to myself that this opportunity was already missed.   I wasn't even worried about winning the contest so much as finishing the pages just to enter it.

Within the last 48 hours of the contest I rallied, and finished 7 pages from roughs to inks.  I put the last brushstrokes on the eight page at 11:56 at night on Sunday night.  I didn't have time to scan or submit them, but I didn't care about that any more.  I spent the next day utterly exhausted (I work a bread delivery job, so early hours) but positively beaming that I had actually finished.  After work I learned that my oversized scanner had died, so there was no way I'd have been able to get them sent off anyway, which is kind of funny.

Anyway, all my best to the folks who've worked on this, best of luck to all of you!!  If anyone want's to check out my pages I've got them up on my deviantart, though the backgrounds are pretty spare and I didn't get many blacks spotted, but I don't much work that I'm happier with.  I know they're not eligible for the contest, but I don't care.  I was able to do something that I didn't previously think was possible for me, and I think that's pretty awesome.

Best!

Philip Burnette
www.philipspace.deviantart.com

----------


## Lulisluc

> Within the last 48 hours of the contest I rallied, and finished 7 pages from roughs to inks.  I put the last brushstrokes on the eight page at 11:56 at night on Sunday night.  I didn't have time to scan or submit them, but I didn't care about that any more.  I spent the next day utterly exhausted (I work a bread delivery job, so early hours) but positively beaming that I had actually finished.  After work I learned that my oversized scanner had died, so there was no way I'd have been able to get them sent off anyway, which is kind of funny.
> 
> Anyway, all my best to the folks who've worked on this, best of luck to all of you!!  If anyone want's to check out my pages I've got them up on my deviantart, though the backgrounds are pretty spare and I didn't get many blacks spotted, but I don't much work that I'm happier with.  I know they're not eligible for the contest, but I don't care.  I was able to do something that I didn't previously think was possible for me, and I think that's pretty awesome.
> 
> Best!
> 
> Philip Burnette
> www.philipspace.deviantart.com


Those look very good man! It's impressive what you were able to do in such a short time frame, and it's a real shame that you weren't able to submit it to the contest. I had a similar experience doing this year's entry. I was only able to do 4 pages of pencils by the deadline. It was May 13th and I only had the first page finished, which I had done months before that, since some college stuff made me lose most of the free time I had in my hands on the last couple months (this was totally my fault, and I take full responsability for it). 

Anyway, I thought about not sending my submission, but I figured, well, 4 pages are better than no pages haha... So I sent it. If I don't get chosen as one of the winners, there's always next year...

I also want to say Thanks to the kind people from Top Cow, for giving this great opportunity to us every year!

If anyone wants to check out my submission, here it is: http://lulisluc.deviantart.com/galle...197/Artemis-IX

Best of Luck to everyone!!

----------


## Anstruther

> No worries. They will send confirmation emails 1 to 2 weeks from the May 15th deadline.


That's good to hear.  I was starting to worry.  I shall worry again if I haven't heard in another week.

----------


## SaraKpn

Well, that's that. It's over again. May the best win. I thought I'd share some pages I've drawn, using the Apollo script. Let's just say the feedback was quite positive  :Smile:  Feel free to give critique. Good luck, everyone.

http://sarakpn.deviantart.com/galler...al-art-samples

----------


## KY Matty

> I didn't enter this year. Mainly because I didn't think I could top my last years submission and definitely didn't want to invest the same amount of time on something that has such a slim chance of winning. That being said I was not procrastinating. Self-published my first comic book in this period and have few more in works. 
> 
> The comment on your entry was a nice touch from Top Cow this year, but as I suspected, (and based on what I read here) it was more to inform you if you stepped on any continuity butterfly and less on how good or bad your script is. Still a valuable info, thou. 
> 
> Good luck to all contestants. Can't wait to see who made IT this year.
> Cheers.


@Atilla Kiss - Man, I'm a huge believer in trying to support the communities that I want to be a part of.  I just ordered a copy of your first issue.  I know it's not much, but I hope it helps you out!  I'm looking forward to reading it!  Good luck in your future endeavors!

@SaraKpn - You probably know how I feel about your work, but I'll tell you again: these are incredible!

----------


## Anstruther

> Well, that's that. It's over again. May the best win. I thought I'd share some pages I've drawn, using the Apollo script. Let's just say the feedback was quite positive  Feel free to give critique. Good luck, everyone.
> 
> http://sarakpn.deviantart.com/galler...al-art-samples


Looks fantastic!

----------


## philipspace

> Well, that's that. It's over again. May the best win. I thought I'd share some pages I've drawn, using the Apollo script. Let's just say the feedback was quite positive  Feel free to give critique. Good luck, everyone.
> 
> http://sarakpn.deviantart.com/galler...al-art-samples


I love your pages!!  

Excellent work!

----------


## REINDEER

someone has received the confirmation email from Top Cow?

----------


## NicoIzambard

> someone has received the confirmation email from Top Cow?


Nope. Nothing yet.

----------


## REINDEER

HELP ME!
I have receveid that mail from TOP COW:
"In your previous email you did not attach a revised script for the Top Cow Talent Hunt. Please resend it to submissions@topcow.com and soon as possible."
BUT I'M AN ARTIST,
What is this revised script????

----------


## REINDEER

ok, they had made a mistake...

----------


## therealjoeben

Okay, just got my confirmation email.

This is my first time replying to this thread, but I've been stopping by every once in awhile. Thanks to you guys for keeping it up to date and big thanks to Top Cow for hosting the contest. I'm really happy with my script this year, except, rereading it fresh the next day, I caught so many more silly mistakes. Oh well, still much better than my scripts from previous years so at least I'm improving.

Good luck to everyone!

----------


## SaraKpn

Got my confirmation e-mail too  :Smile:  

Again, many thanks to Top Cow for providing this awesome opportunity. It has helped me network with the industry and it has definitely opened up doors. This is just speculation, but it seems Top Cow has encouraged other publishers to hire new talent, like DC. Or maybe it's just that time to integrate the next generation. Either way, it's been fun, despite the unbearable tension, and boy, have I improved these last 3 years, you wouldn't believe!

Good luck everyone! I hope you guys at least gained some new contacts, like I have.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Got my confirmation as well. It's been fun. 
I really appreciate the Top Cow team took time to give feedback this year.
Good luck to all.
Now, onto the next thing.

----------


## O_Hi_O

Just popping in to say best of luck to everybody! This community is great!

----------


## sh4d0vvkn1ght

Thanks again Top cow for the great opportunity and now that talent hunt is over I can share my art with you. have fun guys
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-0-604013401
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-0-604013806
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-0-604014541
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-0-604015097
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-0-604015848
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-0-604016417
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-0-604017031
http://sh4d0vvkn1ght.deviantart.com/...24-2-608921429

----------


## MSpeer632

Hi guys,

I just want to say good luck to everyone.  Also, I'm a writer that is always on the hunt for new artists to try and collaborate with.  Especially guys just looking to break into the business like myself.  So I just want to put it out there for any artist to post links to their work or deviant art pages.  I've searched for Top Cow Talent Hunt entries before on Deviant Art and feel it's a great way to find people to collaborate with since there are a lot of talented artists out there who unfortunately do not win.

----------


## Pauul

Hey guys. It's been a while since I last checked in.

I just wanted to wish you all luck with your entries.

And even if you don't nab a spot as a Winner or Runner Up, remember there are other opportunities out there.

You only fail when you stop trying.

You shouldn't only be looking for opportunities at the big publishers either. There are indie and small press anthologies out there too, where you can hone your craft and build up your portfolio of work.

This month _Not Forgotten_ are accepting pitches (paid gig). _Hallowscream_ has a deadline for the end of July (unpaid). FutureQuake Press are still accepting scripts for _Zarjaz_ and _Dogsbreath_, plus they need artists for _FutureQuake_ and _Something Wicked_ (unpaid). The next _Millarworld Annual_ should be looking for submissions in September (paid). Plus _2000AD_ will be opening up submissions in September as well (paid).

I'm even working as an Assistant Editor on a small press anthology called _Future Noir_ (details on my blog).

I do try and post any opportunities I come across on my blog, so check it out - https://paulpennawrites.wordpress.com/

I'm glad to see this thread has stayed active, even if it's not quite as active as it was last year.

I hope I see big things from all of you in the future.

----------


## ChrisTresson

Very helpful, Paul  :Smile:

----------


## therealjoeben

That's awesome, Paul. Thanks for all the information. I'll be sure to bookmark your blog.

----------


## ChrisTresson

Am I right in thinking that we won't be contacted if we don't win...? Which means whoever has won may have already been contacted?

This is more stressful than getting the actual script finished, haha!

----------


## SaraKpn

> Am I right in thinking that we won't be contacted if we don't win...? Which means whoever has won may have already been contacted?
> 
> This is more stressful than getting the actual script finished, haha!


Yes, only the winners will get an e-mail. Still about a week left. This is getting tense! XD

----------


## ChrisTresson

> Yes, only the winners will get an e-mail. Still about a week left. This is getting tense! XD


Gah! I think I'm going to spontaneously combust either way! The waiting is easily the worst part  :Frown:

----------


## SaraKpn

Update: I asked Ryan (the editor) if the winners have been notified yet. He said: "Notifications coming within 2 weeks  :Smile: " So there's a 2 week delay. Don't throw your dreams in the trash just yet XD I know I'm getting a little overwhelmed seeing that empty space in my inbox, haha!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Top Cow Ryan

Hey gang, absolutely swamped over here, but just a quick note - 

Winners should expect to hear from us within the next 2 weeks.

----------


## tfinnah

Thanks Ryan for letting us know!

And thanks, too, to SaraKpn for the same! And SaraKpn, you're 100% right: I've been looking at my inbox more than usual past couple of days...

----------


## therealjoeben

Thanks Ryan and SaraKpn, I've been checking this thread (and staring at my inbox) daily for any updates! Good to know there is still a chance  :Smile:

----------


## NicoIzambard

There is still hope after all! 
Awesome. Thanks to you guys for checking in on that.

----------


## Spacecobra87

> Got my confirmation as well. It's been fun. 
> I really appreciate the Top Cow team took time to give feedback this year.
> Good luck to all.
> Now, onto the next thing.


So everybody should have received a confirmation email? I never did, not even a courtesy note I saw that someone had Saying They may have forgot something, which I didn't. If it wasn't accepted I guess I'd like to know, I'd post my script on here for anyone to read and move on.

----------


## KY Matty

> So everybody should have received a confirmation email? I never did, not even a courtesy note I saw that someone had Saying They may have forgot something, which I didn't. If it wasn't accepted I guess I'd like to know, I'd post my script on here for anyone to read and move on.


If you didn't receive a confirmation email and you met the deadline, I would recommend that you check your spam folder.  If you don't find a confirmation email there, then I would recommend that you find your original submission email in your sent folder (complete with date sent) and forward it to submissions@topcow.com with a note explaining that you never received confirmation and are concerned about it.  The Top Cow crew have been cool about technical difficulties and things of that nature in the past.
Good luck!

----------


## Spacecobra87

> If you didn't receive a confirmation email and you met the deadline, I would recommend that you check your spam folder.  If you don't find a confirmation email there, then I would recommend that you find your original submission email in your sent folder (complete with date sent) and forward it to submissions@topcow.com with a note explaining that you never received confirmation and are concerned about it.  The Top Cow crew have been cool about technical difficulties and things of that nature in the past.
> Good luck!


Thank you for your advice and honest words of encouragement. I've done exactly what you said. If anything, I just want my story to be read.

----------


## Spacecobra87

> If you didn't receive a confirmation email and you met the deadline, I would recommend that you check your spam folder.  If you don't find a confirmation email there, then I would recommend that you find your original submission email in your sent folder (complete with date sent) and forward it to submissions@topcow.com with a note explaining that you never received confirmation and are concerned about it.  The Top Cow crew have been cool about technical difficulties and things of that nature in the past.
> Good luck!


I'd like to thank you. I did what you said and it worked out. I got a reply the very next day. I appreciate it.

----------


## KY Matty

> I'd like to thank you. I did what you said and it worked out. I got a reply the very next day. I appreciate it.


Awesome, man!  I'm glad to hear it worked out for you.
Good luck!

----------


## ChrisTresson

Wondering now if Ryan is on schedule/if they've already emailed the winners... I hope everyone's enjoyed their 2 week stay of execution  :Wink:

----------


## Kbblackwood

I'm so nervous. I refresh this page every couple of hours to see if anyone has news on the winners. I hope they tell us soon!

----------


## MSpeer632

I'm doing the exact same thing.  I keep popping in here to see if there are any more updates.

----------


## ChrisTresson

I asked Ryan, guys... 

Winners will be announced early next week  :Smile:  We can all sleep easssaay noooew*

*It's difficult to type now, what with these worn down nubs I used to call my fingertips... Don't bite your nails, kids!

----------


## SaraKpn

> I asked Ryan, guys... 
> 
> Winners will be announced early next week  We can all sleep easssaay noooew*
> 
> *It's difficult to type now, what with these worn down nubs I used to call my fingertips... Don't bite your nails, kids!


Thank you, Chris. The suffering is real XD But I understand their actual job has priority. Good luck everyone!

----------


## Mad4BD

> I asked Ryan, guys... 
> 
> Winners will be announced early next week  We can all sleep easssaay noooew*
> 
> *It's difficult to type now, what with these worn down nubs I used to call my fingertips... Don't bite your nails, kids!


Uh-oh, you mean, will be announced to the public, because they already received their "winner" email?

----------


## Mr.Tuna

I think it makes sense , maybe the winners were already notified

----------


## ChrisTresson

> Uh-oh, you mean, will be announced to the public, because they already received their "winner" email?


Nope, I meant the winners will be notified early next week, it'll be announced to the public at SDCC next weekend.

----------


## Mr.Tuna

So... Any one received their ¨winner¨ email?

----------


## ChrisTresson

> So... Any one received their ¨winner¨ email?


They couldn't tell you even if they did, haha... We'll just have to wait for the official announcement!

----------


## ChrisTresson

Also, they may not have notified winners yet. 
Ryan said it would be early this week, I'd say you've got at least another 2 days there before it's not 'early this week'. Keep your fingers crossed.

----------


## Mr.Tuna

> Also, they may not have notified winners yet. 
> Ryan said it would be early this week, I'd say you've got at least another 2 days there before it's not 'early this week'. Keep your fingers crossed.


I hope you are right,

----------


## tfinnah

I just want to send out some goodwill to everyone who keeps checking the thread and wish you 'good luck', and I hope you will hear (or have heard) some great news! Also want to send out support to everyone, past entrants and new blood, to keep on writing or illustrating no matter if you win or not. I have a gut feeling that I will soon be receiving my usual e-mail from Top Cow...

----------


## MSpeer632

> I just want to send out some goodwill to everyone who keeps checking the thread and wish you 'good luck', and I hope you will hear (or have heard) some great news! Also want to send out support to everyone, past entrants and new blood, to keep on writing or illustrating no matter if you win or not. I have a gut feeling that I will soon be receiving my usual e-mail from Top Cow...


Thank you so much!  Best of luck now and in the future to you too!

----------


## Mr.Tuna

good luck everyonr

----------


## ChrisTresson

Nice work, Mr. Tuna  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.Tuna

> Nice work, Mr. Tuna


 :Smile:    Tnx Chris..

----------


## stormborn

First time participant here.  :Smile: 
Do they usually send an email announcing that they've contacted the winners, or a "thank you for participating" sort of thing?

----------


## tfinnah

> First time participant here. 
> Do they usually send an email announcing that they've contacted the winners, or a "thank you for participating" sort of thing?


Hey Stormborn,

The e-mail in years past was a blanket e-mail stating that they have contacted the winners for that particular year, and if you had not been contacted then unfortunately you were not one of them. Truth be told, and considering that SDCC is already underway, I keep waiting for that e-mail. At this late hour it's hard to imagine being a winner or runner-up, but since I haven't received that fateful e-mail yet, I am guessing I am like a lot of people and am in a Dumb and Dumber "so you're saying there's a chance" mode!

With that said, they are all crazy busy and now they are at the craziest con of the year. If they don't have time to send out that blanket e-mail, I would understand.

----------


## ChrisTresson

With it being Friday now and them officially announcing it on Saturday, I'm going to assume I didn't win... haha.

----------


## stormborn

Thank you, tfinnah!

----------


## tfinnah

> Thank you, tfinnah!


No problem! Good luck!




> With it being Friday now and them officially announcing it on Saturday, I'm going to assume I didn't win... haha.


Who knows? Maybe you're the last person they need to contact!

I will say that last year was the first year that I can remember a regular poster (Pauul) on these threads won, and he understandably went radio silent right before the results were announced (as every winner is probably is instructed to do). There are a few posters on this thread that have stopped posting, so I am hoping that is good news for them! On the flip side...the fact that I'm posting is probably not a good sign, haha.

With that said, who knows? They are crazy busy, so who knows their schedule during SDCC. Until you're told you're out, you're still in (he keeps muttering to himself)!

Also, just to mention (and credit) "Pauul" again. He posted earlier in this thread about a bunch of other avenues, submissions, etc., so take the time to go back a few pages and check that out (and his wordpress site paulpennawrites). If Top Cow does, or doesn't, work out, you still have to keep grinding.

Looks like it's only a matter of time before the axe falls. One last 'good luck' to everyone; I think I am going to give my web refreshing a break and instead look forward to happy hour after work. Cheers, everyone!

----------


## NicoIzambard

I'm still here! I did NOT win!
At least, once the winners are announced, we can all post and share our scripts and get some feedback  :Smile:

----------


## ChrisTresson

... Who won then? I'm not seeing anything.

----------


## SaraKpn

Hey guys, a message to ease your suffering  :Stick Out Tongue:  Seems like the winners haven't been announced yet. They will receive notice next week, Ryan says. And he's sorry for the delays.
I'm going into a coma now until next week has passed. Good luck everyone... again XD I know Top Cow's busy, with the comic con and all, so it's understandable we're not top priority.
I hope we all make it through this with our sanity intact XD See you on the other side!

----------


## Mad4BD

> good luck everyonr


Ow! Awesome first page, mr.tuna, took me a long time to apreciate all the details, the second page is also very cool, but the third i think it's not on the same level that the others. But that could have been because of the script (less cool things to draw)
Even if you don't win i garantee you that it's not for lack of talent. And i think you should absolutely seek others venues and oportunities. Don't give up.
I say this cause last year i saw here some very good submissions that i thought "oh, this guy's a lock for sure" and then they ended up not winning. I'm not saying the winners don't deserved it, they sure did no doubt. But a lot of talented people got left behind. Like i guess with any competition...

So i guess i just wanted to say that, mr.tuna.I hope you win, but even if you don't, your work is good enought to keep going. Don't give up.

----------


## tfinnah

> Hey guys, a message to ease your suffering  Seems like the winners haven't been announced yet. They will receive notice next week, Ryan says. And he's sorry for the delays.
> I'm going into a coma now until next week has passed. Good luck everyone... again XD I know Top Cow's busy, with the comic con and all, so it's understandable we're not top priority.
> I hope we all make it through this with our sanity intact XD See you on the other side!


Hahahahaha, THANK YOU, SaraKpn! I kept checking my phone to see if any new e-mails had come in. Now we can relax for a day or so! 

EVERYBODY IS STILL IN IT!

----------


## Mr.Tuna

> Ow! Awesome first page, mr.tuna, took me a long time to apreciate all the details, the second page is also very cool, but the third i think it's not on the same level that the others. But that could have been because of the script (less cool things to draw)
> Even if you don't win i garantee you that it's not for lack of talent. And i think you should absolutely seek others venues and oportunities. Don't give up.
> I say this cause last year i saw here some very good submissions that i thought "oh, this guy's a lock for sure" and then they ended up not winning. I'm not saying the winners don't deserved it, they sure did no doubt. But a lot of talented people got left behind. Like i guess with any competition...
> 
> So i guess i just wanted to say that, mr.tuna.I hope you win, but even if you don't, your work is good enought to keep going. Don't give up.



Thank you very much Mad4BD for your comments, this year have touched so many doors and no opens , which sometimes goes through the mind that I do not have what it takes for this, and read these words of yours help to keep trying. I wish good luck to you too.

----------


## stormborn

> Thank you very much Mad4BD for your comments, this year have touched so many doors and no opens , which sometimes goes through the mind that I do not have what it takes for this, and read these words of yours help to keep trying. I wish good luck to you too.


Sí lo tienes  :Smile: 

This is a hard industry to break into. Don't be discouraged.  :Smile:

----------


## Nick1050

> Since no one else answered, I figured I'd give you my two cents.
> I think you're fine. There is nothing in the rules that says this would disqualify you. It's not like you're doing published work for Marvel, you know.
> Just my opinion.


Thanks for your response on this

----------


## Mad4BD

So... No news yet?

----------


## Kbblackwood

> So... No news yet?


I don't know. I haven't heard about them pushing back notifying the winners again, so maybe? Hopefully they'll release the information soon. Waiting is torture.

----------


## Mr.Tuna

> So... No news yet?



It is my first time in the contest, is it normal so late to announce the winners ?

----------


## ChrisTresson

> It is my first time in the contest, is it normal so late to announce the winners ?


Not usually, but Ryan's quite a busy dude... He'll get around to doing it, just get on with something else whilst you're waiting to hear  :Smile:

----------


## Shawnmilazzo

Praying to the writing gods! Good luck everyone!

----------


## Mad4BD

> It is my first time in the contest, is it normal so late to announce the winners ?


Not really, but this year the time of the expected results coincides with the opening of the Comic-Con, so that must be what's delaying everything. It's a big/important event for all publishers. 
Hopefully they release the results before the end of the CC. I agree with Chris, better get busy with something and try not to think about it...

----------


## ChrisTresson

I'm assuming the winners have been notified. I asked Ryan and he said we should be seeing news today or tomorrow...

----------


## CUGGH

This year the competition is very slow ... I hope will give news soon ... it is becoming stressful

----------


## tfinnah

Hey everyone,

Soooo we are all still waiting. I just wanted to share something that might explain why things are moving slowly compared to past years of the competition.

I'm not sure if anyone else follows Ryan Cady on Twitter (The one and only 'Top Cow Ryan' that helps us out on this thread). Yesterday he posted a bunch of items, the main gist of which is that Ryan is moving from California to New York. Consequently, he will no longer be the in-house editor BUT he is for sure still working with Top Cow. 

I honestly feel a little awkward even posting those items without Ryan's permission, and I for sure don't feel comfortable just straight copying and pasting from his twitter account. So go check out @rycady to see the whole shebang.

So a couple of things. First, Ryan, if you still check the thread, congratulations to you! I sincerely apologize if you didn't want your business posted here. I reasoned that once it's on twitter it's in the public domain, so that's the only reason I posted the broad strokes here. You seem pretty excited, I look forward to what you are doing in the near future so best of luck to you in NYC!

Second, for us Talent Hunt peeps, I don't think this is going out on too much of a limb to say there is a LOT going on at Top Cow. This Talent Hunt year they included giving feedback, while also going to SDCC, now Ryan's news and schedule (let alone what goes on in Matt's life, Betsy's life, etc.). And they still have to write, illustrate, edit and run a comic book company.

I think I will heed Chris' news that we will hear something any day now, and probably go radio silent until the end of the competition. Like Chris, I suspect I am on the outside looking in, but who knows? Everyone on this thread and many others are still in it until they aren't! One last good luck to everyone, hope you all get great news!

----------


## Mad4BD

As for me, i prefer that they take their time and make it a good right job of it. Instead of just hurrying things up and ended up making mistakes or rash dicisions. I mean, it isn't like they're being paid for this or anything... They don't have a deadline. We're lucky we're being givin this opportunity each year.
To me it was being stressful... until it wasn't. Now i'm more like "que sera, sera". I'll keep checking this thread everyday, off course, but i'm also keeping busy with other things..

----------


## Mathew

http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...nners-revealed

*Writing winners:* Leon Glaser, Brendan Hodgdon

*Writing runner-ups:* Joanna Marsh, Charles Crapo (returnee)

*Artist winners:* Sara Knaepen *SaraKpn* (returnee), Balasz Valyogos

*Artist runner-ups:* Mark Whitaker, Marco Renna (returnee)

----------


## SaraKpn

Thank you so much, Top Cow! And congrats to the other winners!
Some information for the people here, I got my e-mail the 27th of July, but I couldn't tell you! I've been reading all your posts wanting to reply so badly, but had to wait until Top Cow's official announcement. I know exactly how emotional and stressful this talent hunt was, even the second time, but it's so worth it! I'll do my best to draw some awesome stuff for Top Cow  :Smile:  Good luck everyone! Keep going! "Winners never quit and quitters never win.", as they say.

----------


## Mr.Tuna

Congratulations to the winners , unfortunately for me I was not one of them, my drawing style has not changed in several years so I do not think I have much case to try in coming years , but good to keep looking for other doors, I leave my portfolio and email you hoping will please any writer I entered the contest contact me and waitin collaborate and get something useful from this experience. Greetings to all .

juliandroid@gmail.com

http://tunarte.tumblr.com/

----------


## NicoIzambard

Congrats to the winners!
I have to admit I am a bit disappointed I did not make the cut BUT I am also relieved this is over. Now we can all move on with our lives to hopefully new exciting prospects. In the meantime, I share with you my script for this year featuring the mighty Ares. 
This is "God of the Arena".
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pnncmvlvpe...H2016.pdf?dl=0

Feedback welcomed!

----------


## sh4d0vvkn1ght

Congrats to the winners!!!

----------


## tfinnah

> Thank you so much, Top Cow! And congrats to the other winners!
> Some information for the people here, I got my e-mail the 27th of July, but I couldn't tell you! I've been reading all your posts wanting to reply so badly, but had to wait until Top Cow's official announcement. I know exactly how emotional and stressful this talent hunt was, even the second time, but it's so worth it! I'll do my best to draw some awesome stuff for Top Cow  Good luck everyone! Keep going! "Winners never quit and quitters never win.", as they say.


CONGRATULATIONS SARA!!!! That's awesome!! I remember looking at your pages and saying to myself, "She'll definitely be one of the winners"!! (I had a gut feeling that's why you weren't posting...)

----------


## bladestalker

Congrats to the winners.  Can't say I'm not disappointed not to win but the experience was fun (a huge amount of work) but fun.

Now that we can share, if anyone is interested I can upload/share my script.

----------


## SaraKpn

> CONGRATULATIONS SARA!!!! That's awesome!! I remember looking at your pages and saying to myself, "She'll definitely be one of the winners"!! (I had a gut feeling that's why you weren't posting...)


Thanks  :Big Grin:  And I'll keep in mind the feedback I got to make my characters more loose and dynamic. I know that's something I need to work on. Can't hide forever behind a pretty finish XD The other winners are so good! Congrats to them and good luck to all the rest. An artist once said: "If you get good enough, someone will notice eventually." So, you know, keep improving.

----------


## stormborn

> Thank you so much, Top Cow! And congrats to the other winners!
> Some information for the people here, I got my e-mail the 27th of July, but I couldn't tell you! I've been reading all your posts wanting to reply so badly, but had to wait until Top Cow's official announcement. I know exactly how emotional and stressful this talent hunt was, even the second time, but it's so worth it! I'll do my best to draw some awesome stuff for Top Cow  Good luck everyone! Keep going! "Winners never quit and quitters never win.", as they say.


Congratulations!

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Congrats Sara, and the rest of the winners of course! As a relative outsider, it's cool to watch the threads for this contest grow steadily over the months and the see the growing anticipation. Hope that everyone who participated got something out of the experience, from which your next projects may benefit!

----------


## tfinnah

Any interest for the peeps that did not make the cut to post their stuff in a separate thread? Might be easier for feedback, meet and greets, etc.?

----------


## tfinnah

If anyone wants to collaborate feel free to drop me a line! Otherwise I'll look for everyone for the next talent hunt (if it happens) and elsewhere. Good luck with your careers!

----------


## Pauul

> Very helpful, Paul





> That's awesome, Paul. Thanks for all the information. I'll be sure to bookmark your blog.


You're welcome.

And congrats to the winners!

I count at least two people who post on this thread made it through this year.

So, special congratulations to Sara Knaepen and Marco Renna.

Sara's user name is fairly obvious, you guys will know Marco as 'Reindeer'.

Both artists.

Any more?

For those of you who did win, the fun has just begun...

If you didn't... well, the Millarworld annual is just around the corner. Maybe you should be picking up Millarworld stuff. And as I said, I try to post of opportunities as they come along on my blog. I don't get to update it as often as I'd like, but as soon as I see something useful, I will always be quick to make a post.

Here is a link for Millarworld; http://forums.millarworld.tv/t/milla...arch-2016/7505

Keep trying. Keep practicing. Keep getting better. If this is what you were meant to do, if you really want this, you'll make it in the end.

----------


## lglaser

Hello everyone - I'm new to these forums, since I usually keep to myself, but I wanted to join in and thank everyone for the kind wishes and congratulations, and Top Cow for selecting my work out of all the excellent applicants. I look forward to talking with all of you about comics and more - everyone here seems really cool.

----------


## izzatal

Congratulations to the winners!  :Smile:

----------


## izzatal

Here's my submission for anyone who would like to see.  http://www.izzataljumaie.wordpress.com

----------


## ElvisGonz

Congratulations to all the winners, you guys did a great job and from what I've seen it was a very tough competition this year.  Here's my entry divided into two parts 
https://t.co/NU9LyzU7bM
https://tmblr.co/ZwTC8l2ASSVHw

----------


## KY Matty

Hey everybody!  I've been on vacation and I'm just seeing the thread.  Congratulations to all the winners!  I hope it propels you into great success!

----------


## LordTJ

Looks I did not win again for the writing portion. If any artists would like to collaborate please message me.

----------


## Pauul

Hey, so if any of you guys have yet to hear, Jim Towe, who was an artist runner-up last year, is now the new artist for _Youngblood_.

Which is such incredible news.

Jim is such a great guy and super talented. He absolutely deserves this.

You can follow him on Twitter here; https://twitter.com/jimtowe

----------


## cirovsky

> Hello!
> 
> This thread will serve as the Top Cow-sanctioned official discussion forum for all matters relating to Talent Hunt 2016. Feel free to discuss your submissions with your fellow participants, or ask questions of Top Cow President and COO Matt Hawkins -- who will stop by this thread periodically as time allows.
> 
> Full rules, submission agreement and sample scripts are available for download here.
> 
> Thanks, have fun, and good luck!


The link for zip for talent hunt rules and samples scripts don't work, do can fix it?

----------


## NicoIzambard

Hey Guys,
Just wondering if anyone else is posting their scripts and Art.
I think I posted mine earlier in the thread but it seems I am part of the rare few here.
Is there a thread for peer review/ feedback only?

----------


## Pauul

> Hey Guys,
> Just wondering if anyone else is posting their scripts and Art.
> I think I posted mine earlier in the thread but it seems I am part of the rare few here.
> Is there a thread for peer review/ feedback only?


I never share my failed scripts, mainly because I could potentially re-use ideas later. And I rarely have the time to read stuff. I'm way too busy writing.

That said, once you've gained some distance from your submission, you can usually be more objective and spot the mistakes you've made on your own.

But if you want to share on here, I say go ahead, it's not like the thread is being used for anything else.

However, that's not what I came back onto the thread to say.

Matt Hawkins just revealed on Twitter what the subject of the *Top Cow Talent Hunt 2017* is going to be.

Here is a link - https://twitter.com/topcowmatt/statu...37378271092736

The characters you'll be writing are *Think Tank*, *Tithe* and *Postal*.

Now, the exact rules aren't going to be announced until the Summer during the San Diego Comic Con, so you can't start writing yet.

But you can start researching.

Which means, when the rules are announced, that you can hit the ground running.

You want an advantage? Read as much as you can.

It doesn't guarantee success, but it will help.

Oh, and in addition, in case you didn't notice, _CyberForce: Artifacts #0_ which is the one shot featuring the strips of the 2014/2015 Runners-Up is being released on *December 28th*.

Cs6cSBmVIAAxpLG.jpg large.jpg

Yes, that means my eight page strip is going to be in the one shot.

So, I hope some of you decide to pick it up. And, when one or more of you win the 2017 Talent Hunt, I'll pick up your comic too.

----------


## NicoIzambard

Oh okay. I thought they were not going to do it this coming year.
Good news then.

----------


## JosephAMichael

Hello fellow Comic Book Creators and Lovers.

I am a published author/writer/letterer/designer and looking for another committed team for a new project.

I currently have submissions out to the top 5 for a personal project and in the meantime I'm looking to build my portfolio.

If you are a penciler, inker, colorist, digital artist, pin-up artist, or cover artist I'd like to connect with you.

***My skill set:***
Writer (Fantasy & Sci-Fi)
Editing
Lettering
Marketing
Solicitations/Submissions
Networking
Convention Scheduling
Backer (for things like marketing materials and convention appearances for promotional purposes)

***My comic credits are as follows:***
Only Human #1 (2014) 1st print sold out
Only Human #0 (2015)
Zorn The Last Zombie #1 (2015)
Only Human #2 (2016)
AC Comic's FemForce #174
AC Comic's FemForce #177
AC Comic's FemForce #180

***What I'm interested in:***
Looking for a committed team to collaborate with. You must have some free time you can dedicate to this project, since I commit 110% to any collaborations. Your idea, mine, or a group decision; I don't care. I'd just like to network with some like minded creators that want to make something awesome and possibly get it to Image, Dark Horse, Archaia, IDW/Black Crown, Avatar etc.

***Payment:***
I don't require any payment up front, if you need money up front, I'm willing to help you run a kickstarter for funding. I'm fine with working on royalties or back end payments, when they happen.

***Goals:***
To get 6 inked or inked and colored pages together for me to letter. I will submit these to major publishers for consideration in publishing. If they don't bite, I'm willing to help you run/promote a kickstarter campaign for indie publishing. We have an imprint to publish the book under along with template and UPC/ISBN, etc. So everything would be ready to go with or without a major publisher.

Get in touch with me Soon!

I look forward to hearing from you!

Feel free to find my portfolio at:

Josephamichael.com/portfolio
twitter.com/josephamichael
instagram.com/josephamichael1
facebook.com/josephamichael1

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> Hello fellow Comic Book Creators and Lovers.
> 
> I am a published author/writer/letterer/designer and looking for another committed team for a new project.
> 
> I currently have submissions out to the top 5 for a personal project and in the meantime I'm looking to build my portfolio.
> 
> If you are a penciler, inker, colorist, digital artist, pin-up artist, or cover artist I'd like to connect with you.


Hey JosephAMichael, just wanna point you in the direction of our Artist & Writer Showcase subforum, you'd probably get more responses there!

----------


## thelastboyonearth

Kickstarter-Video-Image.jpg

Top Cow is launching a Kickstarter with a special tier I think everyone on this thread will find useful. $40 gets you the new OGN, scripts, sample pages, concept art, emails between creators (Matt Hawkins, Bryan Hill, Yuki Saeki, and Bryan Valenza), and some Top Cow swag.

Click here to check it out: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/620244384/golgotha

----------


## SaraKpn

Not sure if I should post this here or make a new thread (?), but... here's the next talent hunt, starting June 1st 2017  :Smile:  This time, the scripts are more of a thriller type, but you can always expect a healthy dose of sci-fi. Winners this time will be 1 writer and 1 artist, so it'll be tight. Good luck!

http://www.popculthq.com/2017/05/16/...etails-inside/

----------


## kamen

Hallo everyone. My name is Kamen. I am an  artist interested in Top Cow talent hunt 2017.Can you help me with some actual information?.

----------


## kamen

Hallo Joseph, do you know where to send submissions for 2017 Top Cow Tallent hunt. If you do please send me this information.

----------


## Mathew

All the information is available in the TC_TalentHunt_2017.pdf document that you'll find with the scripts and submission agreement, check the bottom of page 5.




> Full rules, a submission form and scripts for both “Postal” issues are available via this link. Upon launch in June, CBR’s forum will host the official discussion and Q&A thread for the Top Cow Talent Hunt.


The URL for the link is https://spaces.hightail.com/receive/2yybVhb8y0

----------


## juankprada

Maybe I missed it, but I haven't been able to find the forum thread dedicated to 2017's talent hunt. Is it available yet?

----------


## NathanWe66

I asked TC on FaceBook where the official thread was and they sent me a link to this thread.  So for now at least it must be the correct thread.   Anyhow, I've started my art submission, and I thought I'd make a quick video about it, let me know what you think. Good luck everyone.
https://youtu.be/_VhiH6tTWWs
Nath

----------


## Stassia

Hi!

Couldn't find any "new" oficial tread either. So I try to ask here.

1. There is no information about how many pages should the artist deliver? At some point I found number 5 in this Forum is it true?

2. Should I draw from the first page of the script or choose a part that I like?

Thank you.






> I asked TC on FaceBook where the official thread was and they sent me a link to this thread.  So for now at least it must be the correct thread.   Anyhow, I've started my art submission, and I thought I'd make a quick video about it, let me know what you think. Good luck everyone.
> https://youtu.be/_VhiH6tTWWs
> Nath


Good luck!

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Hey everyone, the new 2017 Top Cow Talent Hunt thread is now up!

----------

